# Strongest Strain Known To Man?



## Widow Maker (Aug 13, 2006)

Like the title says. What do you guys think? Post links if you can please.


----------



## Sativa Hybridz (Aug 19, 2006)

Hash. Strongest, when you have 100% pure THC.

Nope, seriously, there are many very good strains of marijuana, but growing conditions affect the amount of THC dramatically. Even the worst strains can contain decent amounts if cared for well, and best varieties of marijuana can loose all of their potential THC if something goes wrong.


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 19, 2006)

No doubt! I had a buddy that made some bubble hash one time. He got real lazy while making it and only stirred it up for about 1-2 minutes. Anyways since he didnt adgitate(sp) it so much, less plant material came off. This stuff ended up being clear. It reminded me of a pigs ear (dog treat). 
Anyways I took two hits off the bong and went to work on my race car. In about 3 hours I had managed to make about 8 more hours of work for myself. lol. lesson learned. Dont smoke hash and work on the car. lol.

From what I read most of the best pot has 18% thc. So when I see 22.5% I start to get a funny feeling in my pants.


----------



## Sativa Hybridz (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea I've heard abou 20% too... but there are many strains that can reach this.


----------



## m420 (Sep 10, 2006)

The most potent strain that I have smoked would probably be black domina. I a, also very lucky to have tried a few different growers versions of it (2 soils and 1 hydro). They all rock. The dank 100% indica is skunky is a garlicy way that really just makes my mouth water. And to think, for the most part I am a sativa man myself...


----------



## mouse (Sep 10, 2006)

the strongest and nicest skunk i have ever smoked was kali mist it blew my mind away i have never heard of anyone trying to grow it though its definately gonna be my next grow

ad


----------



## Drugs.Not.Hugs (Sep 15, 2006)

The strongest I ever had was some Sour Diesel. I stayed high 4 awhile, Good taste and very strong smell. All around the finest I smoked


----------



## JB_420 (Sep 15, 2006)

I had a good time on Sour Diesel, one of my buddies from Newfound land came down this summer, he brought 2lbs, and we were high 24/7... might now have been real strong weed, might've just been the fact every blunt was 15-20 grams lol until we ran out then it was back to the regular street weed we have around here


----------



## SuperHI TnT (Sep 16, 2006)

2 lbs in 20 gram blunts thats fuckin unheard of god damn


----------



## JB_420 (Sep 16, 2006)

Haha, yeah didnt have to work this summer so i thought i'd still have a good time


----------



## h20xygen (Sep 18, 2006)

fuckin hell and twenny in a blunt... i'd be wasted just on street weed round here lol...


----------



## Jimmy28 (Sep 18, 2006)

damn thats alot of bud to smoke superstar. thats right at 45 "healthy sized" blunts i think. Wish I was there


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Sep 30, 2006)

Best 2 that i&#180;ve tried are:

Indica - Mazaar (this baby is total comatose (and i aint no light weight smoker imo)

Sativa - Super Silver Haze (just one of those type of smokes that u get cheek bone pain from laughing so much)

Both of them aren&#180;t even pure strains for what i can say, they are F1 Hybrids, so in my next trip to Holland i&#180;m gonna try everything i can get my hands on...specially Neville&#180;s Haze and Himalaya Gold


----------



## Sublime757 (Sep 30, 2006)

Arjans Haze is probably the strongest weed ive ever smoked. i thinks its a hybrid of neville's haze and SSH. its said THC content is supposedly 23%


----------



## Theweedman (Oct 4, 2006)

yoo 20 grams in a blunt is my everyday life i took 4 Dutch masters and licked them together and made a 80 gram blunt NO LIE of BLUEBERRY HAZE 20 gram blunts is nothing you had to hold this baby with 2 hands had a sweet video of it but my dumb ex stole it to use against me if i brought her to court that whore ha


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 4, 2006)

Too many seed sellers inflate the THC content of their product. I feel that if you can get anything around 15% THC you have a good product. Years ago I heard of a long time grower getting 30% THC from a plant that he spent all kinds of time and money on growing it out. The plant was Northern Lights #1. 

I think that on the street most bud these days come in between 5 to 10% THC. This is very difficult to determine because it is very expensive to do the lab work necessary to find out the THC content.

At the end of the day who cares as long as your bud gets the job done!


----------



## JB_420 (Oct 5, 2006)

80 gram blunt lol...I remember back a few years ago when i was a major chronic we had a blunt that we had to smoke off a telescope stand, and light it with a cutting torch i passed out before it was done though lol


----------



## greenmonster (Oct 5, 2006)

lol you guys are getting out of control. Im a big cheech and chong fan and I remember hearing about the famous record they released that included a rolling paper the size of the album inside. I never saw it (before my time) but that would probably be good for rolling an ounce.


----------



## Theweedman (Oct 6, 2006)

Not out of control just PoT HeAdS DUHH


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 6, 2006)

High gang, newbee to site, but have been growing about 8 yrs, high is subjective to body type, different strains effect different people different ways, my top is Super Silver Haze, (haze pheno), Trainwreck, a 2001 vintage Northern Lights


----------



## suzy cremecheese (Oct 6, 2006)

good to see you again DF


----------



## DragNFly (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Suzy, feelings are mutual


----------



## Lothar of the Hill People (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi everyone -

I build up tolerances to strains fairly quickly, so it's always hard for me to find a good stone. I've been smoking some Black Baloney by clips for a while and it's worked out pretty well. It's a kinda mish-mashed blend, I'm fortunate I kept the C-Bay printout (ah, C-Bay...) -

Stoney Baloney/g13(pacific/STP cross) x Black Widow/g13(shanti/pacific cross)


----------



## tragic1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've had quite a few killer strains over the years, but about 5 years ago I had this White Rhino that was insane. I mean out right narcotic. The last time I smoked it, I made it to the diner just in time to puke for a half hour. LOL


----------



## mogie (Oct 12, 2006)

The best stuff to date...hmmm....no brainer.... Alaskan Thunderfuck!


----------



## cali-high (Oct 12, 2006)

wut?....

''''''''''''''''


----------



## JB_420 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd have to think back farther than sour diesel now that i've thought about it, i'd have to say the best bud i've smoked and got a really trippy high was durban poison


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 19, 2006)

*UK: Man grew strongest ever cannabis*


A man has admitted growing what police described as the strongest 
cannabis ever found in the UK.

David Wyler, 55, of Poplar Avenue, Nottingham, admitted producing 
cannabis and possessing the drug as well as possessing amphetamines.

Tests on 500 cannabis plants seized at a house in Ilkeston, Derbyshire, 
showed they were the strongest ever found in the UK, Derby Crown Court 
was told.

Police believe he made &#163;500,000 out of drugs. Wyler will be sentenced later.

The house in Ilkeston was entirely given over to producing cannabis 
plants, the hearing was told.

Test carried out by forensic scientists on the plants showed the THC 
content, a measure of the drug's strength, was 29%. The normal reading 
for cannabis is 12%.

Police seized &#163;30,000, which was in the possession of Wyler, along with 
three cars.
BBC NEWS | England | Nottinghamshire | Man grew strongest ever cannabis


----------



## Upinsmoke (Nov 2, 2006)

the strongest weed ive had i would have to say was Bubbleberry,it stank and a extreme high and amazing taste which smelt like you just wanted to eat it..... my buddy said tho it was not the easiest to grow.... but i would love to try it


----------



## GREENSUNSHINE (Nov 2, 2006)

I have too say the ChemDawg I grew last year was some serious stuff (Around 20% thc content ) I also grew Chernobyl recently and the stuff made me into a EAR-TOO-EAR SMILLLING RETARD. (The co. I got the seeds from said on average the plants (f-1 hybreed) had a 25%- 28% thc content?) Those buds glistened like crystal in the light on harvest day.

PEACE - GREENSUNSHINE


----------



## verdero (Nov 2, 2006)

this summer i`ve been to Amsterdam, and i smoked over 30 kinds of weed there ... those people really know how to grow weed ... i think the best i smoked was Jack Herer and NYC Diesel ...


----------



## Token (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm growing some swag seeds(hoping they do well). but the best i have ever smoked was AK-47.



Peace


----------



## toker (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw that guy with 29% that got busted. thats insane isnt white widow about 20%?next grow im trying mindbender and cyber crystal from kc brains any body know about those 2 strains thanks


----------



## ferncakes (Nov 14, 2006)

my fav is pure Kush, not sure if its the strongest tho


----------



## toke420 (Nov 26, 2006)

I had a strain from BC cant quiet remember the name but it had me high for 4 hours of 7grams


----------



## mouse (Nov 27, 2006)

i took a trip to dam a couple of weeks ago and we tried everything
in 2 days we spent 700 pounds on selections of hash and skunk

the hash i have made in the past easily out powered the hash i got there so i will remove that from this debate 

of all the strains we tried the k2 was the nicest to smoke it was perfectly cured and you could smoke it pure without choking at all and it felt clean clear and tasted good. if you are talking about pure power go for the connie chong from dna genetics. it will leave you in somewhere next week but the high is no where near as enjoyable as the k2. a mix between the 2 was the super silver haze. it wasnt as powerful as the k2 and it tasted and smoked better than the connie chong. most of the flavour and harshness of the weed is done by the curing process and then all it leaves for the growing is the power. 
homegrown fantasy has the nicest weed to smoke i have ever had the chance to enjoy
if you wanted to not move for a day and sit around and do fuck all then go for the grey area or greenhouse but i stand that the k2 i smoked was the nicest high in the world. i would swap that for pure thc any day

who wants power when there is weed that you can smoke that you can get far less high on and have far more fun

makes sense no 
?
ad


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok I have heard so many talking about 20%, 23%, 29% and so on. I have smoked one hell of a lot of fine bud in my 35 years of toking, but hands down by far is Haze for a sativa high. And White Widow. I had a buddy of mine run some of my white widow thru his lab at work and it came back @ 22.137%. 

~

I am now growing Blueberry, brain wreck, black pearl, hash plant, avalanche, Northren lights, big bud, White Widow, super bud, haze, cluster bomb, monster bud, purple power, ak-47 and kush. When these crops finish I will have my buddy test these out for thc %. When test results come back i'll post them for you all to check out!

But let us keep in mind that curing your bud the right way makes a huge diff! 
Also depends on 60% red hair vs 70% red hair when harvesting. One other factor to take into account is the nutes used to grow with.


----------



## FallenHero (Nov 28, 2006)

ive only had two strains i knew the names of. Bubble gum x blueberry and jack herer, both very good, but when i smked the jack i had a tolerance, when i smoked the bubble berry i didnt, and it was a 1 hit wonder. but i took another hit cuz i like it like that.


----------



## masterkush (Nov 28, 2006)

the best weed ive smoked was cryptonite homegrown


----------



## dcyans (Nov 28, 2006)

Sour D (Diesel) is almost like tripping! I personally don't care for it if I want to trip I'll do shrooms otherwise I like the motivational weed that gets shit done and with a smile on my face!


----------



## vandewalle (Nov 28, 2006)

best ive ever heard of was ak-48. its suppose to fuck you the hell up, and no i dont mean ak 47


----------



## brnpiper (Nov 28, 2006)

Goody, I ordered that one...just hope it gets through fine.


----------



## Theweedman (Nov 29, 2006)

last night i smoked sum G-48 its government grown budd and boy i tell you this shit was the strongest most poient weed ive smoked and i smoke alot of bud but if your ganna smoke treez y not smoke the governments!? i dont think you can buy seeds for it but this shit was amazing we had a brick and it weighd 23 .oz's and we still got like 20 oz's left but were ganna sell sum and lace sum and smoke sum well were probly ganna end up smoking it all aw who gives a shit its fucking amazing weed


----------



## b-rett (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont know what the best i ever had was but the best i've had in a while was this o of vulcan that i got i usually dont get really high any more just kinda high but this stuff got me really high.


----------



## b-rett (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont know what the best i ever had was but the best i've had in a while was this o of vulcan that i got i usually dont get really high any more just kinda high but this stuff got me really high.


----------



## joekikass (Dec 2, 2006)

how does one obtain government grown bud and if its the best shit youve ever smoked why would you bother lacing it


----------



## th3bigbad (Dec 3, 2006)

lets not forget about the importance of UV light when your trying to grow some killer bud. all the ferts and TLC in the world and you still wont get the high %'s without a good UV light or 3. 
in all this whats what and whos who of percents and strains lets not forget that 1 bag we got from some dude that blew our minds, but cant seem to find again. that bag you keep asking yourself,,,"was it laced?", and wonder if he has anymore.

and just incase your wondering,,,,, no it wasnt laced and yes i do have somemore lol

P.S.
#1- og kush
#2- white widow
#3-purple haze,,,,,,IMHO


----------



## Blowback (Dec 3, 2006)

WHITE WIDOW the boom.....


----------



## Theweedman (Dec 4, 2006)

My man steve got the bud but he bought it from this guy who sells and he said that its perscription weed but we laced cause its a 10x more of a trip bro if u nevver tried it its amazing find sumone selling it around you its amazing


----------



## growingtopayrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Living in Cali is awesome cause of the amount of extremely high quality strains available. If u hav never heard of matanuska thunderfuck (aka alaskan thunderfuck) ask around about it. It is extremely potent!!!!

The strongest strain i hav had was the hydrid Sour Diesel x Matanuska Thunderfuck. The experience was indescribable and must be experienced by anyone who enjoys experimenting with different stains. Of course wat made the high even better was the 4 bowls of bud were topped off with WAY TO MUCH hash oil from the medical club.


----------



## CrazyTC420 (Dec 18, 2006)

greenmonster said:


> lol you guys are getting out of control. Im a big cheech and chong fan and I remember hearing about the famous record they released that included a rolling paper the size of the album inside. I never saw it (before my time) but that would probably be good for rolling an ounce.


 
Haha, I remember, my dad was telling me about that, he said him and his buddies had a ball with that, haha, they all had bought the album, and weed wasn't as expensive as now, so they rolled a few of em, haha.

anyway, as for strongest strains, it just depends on who you are.


----------



## yup2yup (Jan 22, 2007)

not true you can get plants with concentrations higher than 20%


----------



## yup2yup (Jan 22, 2007)

oh and bubble hash is real good but i perfer hash oil!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2007)

lookin' for the DALAT. heard it's insane. vietnamese land race. 14 weeks flower(?). supposed to be mind bending.


as far as 20 gram blunts. 20? sounds like swag. stuff around here... 2 hits... i'm good man, thanks.......

how much of that 20 grams just burns away? a blow torch? aaaaaaaggghhh!!


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 22, 2007)

lol my eyelashes are on fire get the extinguisher.


----------



## MyNinja (Jan 23, 2007)

Now thats a question of the ages. Deffinatly not sour D, deffinatly not widow, or ss haze. No no, id have to say that based on potency, taste, and quality of the high, ie it wasnt foggy and dirty. It would probably have to be Willie Nelson. I didnt get it at Barneys, havnt visited that one yet but i got it at the medi clubs in San Francisco. It didnt taste like any pot iv tryed b4, it was a FAR superior taste waaay ahead of its time. I swaer, it was that freakin delicous, taste like a mix between sugar and thai lemon grass and sunflower seeds. And i consider my self a very very picky conisure when it comes to my cannabis, i only take the best. One bowl, one small bowl at that and ur done son. Period. When i smoked the willie i only smoked it at one bowl at a time, and i have a strong strong tolarance to thc. It is seriously some bud that is on another level. The F/xs are extremely euphoric, and im not one to get happy easily. Ur head feels litterly like a ballon on a string, bobing up and down swaying back and forth, wen in fact ur head is still as a rock! I freakin loved this gear wen i had it, too bad my "friend" only got a 8th. It was by far the HARIEST pot iv ever dealt with in my life! Ill put the house on it! Iv seen hairy larry bud b4 and that shit looked like minniature wollie mammoths! But the willie, the buds look like they choped of willie nelsons pig tails and divided it up to be distributed to medi patients because of Nelsons magical properties. It was soooooooooo god damn orange and hairy that u litteraly could not see the bud its self. i dont think ill ever come by a speciamen like Willie again, and it saddens me to know that i have probably already smoked the best cannabis that i will smoke in my life time. Oh well, it sure is no reason to stop looking for the next king.


----------



## African Herbsman (Jan 31, 2007)

I was reading this book of mine and i remembered this weed that htey talk about. The pharow of egypt who built the pyramids was known to smoke this weed from Etheopia and it was said to show you your spiritual name if smoked. The weed was said to be as black as a nights sky.

But i am looking for the actual text but i can not find it when i do i will repost this and the new text


----------



## Stoney (Feb 1, 2007)

I have always preferred the white widow or white rhino strains...


----------



## THC-Luvr (Feb 17, 2007)

The strongest I ever had was White Rhino. You actually had to be careful with the stuff at first cuz if you were silly and smoked an entire bowl by yourself you had the chance of getting TOO high... ie. nauseous and no longer having fun.


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think thc content is misleading, alot has to do with when it is harvested too. I know from what I am growing (mazar) I've done alot of research on it and it has a 19.5 thc content, while this is very high, if you harvest it according to the manufacturers recommendation, 8-9 weeks, it has a very good "up" high. Not what I'm personally looking for, however if you add about 10 days to the grow from what I have read, it becomes extremely potent, very narcotic, throw you back into the couch, & start drooling type of high, .


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 17, 2007)

I have been reading this thread since it started, I have come to the conclusion that _YOU_ have to try many different kinds to find that high you are lookin for and love. I think it has to do with the person.... like those who like sativa I don't think they would agree WW is the strongest they have smoked as they are looking for a different kind of high, not indica. This is only my opinion, from what I have read. I think the sativa lovers need to compare and the indica folks need to trade opinions... I _THINK _this is the only way you are gonna get any kind of information as to what information you are looking for.....


----------



## SKOOBYDOOBIE (Feb 17, 2007)

black dom .....em thats very good ......
sour deisel emmmm thats very good also....
but itried this buba kush the outher day and i swear i was on acid ........


----------



## cali-high (Feb 17, 2007)

Trainwreck,true blueberry,ak47

those are my top 3


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 17, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> I think thc content is misleading, alot has to do with when it is harvested too. I know from what I am growing (mazar) I've done alot of research on it and it has a 19.5 thc content, while this is very high, if you harvest it according to the manufacturers recommendation, 8-9 weeks, it has a very good "up" high. Not what I'm personally looking for, however if you add about 10 days to the grow from what I have read, it becomes extremely potent, very narcotic, throw you back into the couch, & start drooling type of high, .


very interesting man, i think im going to give it a wirl.


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Feb 18, 2007)

best strain ive tried so far is G-13 X Vietnam Black X White Widow

amazing sativa


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Tetrahydro is the bud black on that plant? i heard of some black vietnam bud that fucking gets u crazy high but i havent tryed it...


----------



## johnny b. goode (Feb 23, 2007)

all strains are different, so let's say i'm growing some decent stuff in great conditions, it can't compare with white rhino or somethin like that. there is natural potency and then quantity of THC, so you can't get the same effect


----------



## novatrans (Feb 24, 2007)

It was called"BIG Bambu" and I rolled one with a ounce of pretty good Mexi.

Pretty darn wastefull but we had a ball.


----------



## Blacky (Feb 24, 2007)

Best strain: Black African Magic, hits you like a train within 5 mins and you keep going up from there

It is completely black, yellow pisitls, and crystally as hell


----------



## Dessa_8837 (Mar 1, 2007)

Maui Wauii has been my best/favorite High.

ShayneD.


----------



## Dub-Azn (Mar 2, 2007)

my two favourites are Tuna Kush, and Northern Lights ( i just got 28 seeds of this that im germinating currently )


----------



## iblazethatkush (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't G-13 supposed to be the strongest strain? what is its thc % does nebody know


----------



## cali-high (Mar 4, 2007)

23% i think or close to that.


one of the strongest theyre is strains with no names that can reach 26-28% thc i read about it.


----------



## afghanhorder (Mar 5, 2007)

in my opinion it is sour deisel, i picked some of this shit up at a music festival in minnisota and i fell in love aha. they reeked! ahah


----------



## weedwak (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I just got back from Malawi (Central Africa, borders Mozambique, Zambia and Tanzania)

Anyway, I bought a "Malawi Cob" from Cape Mclear. A Malawi Cob is a huge (300-350gr) cylinder of "Malawi Gold" nuggets, wrapped in banana leaves, and cured under the sand (In this case, from cape mclear)

Anyway, this is the most potent stuff I have had. (I have tried Durban Poison, AK and Maui Waui)

Nice and clean, a very "upper" high for me. I dont really dig the dull...zombie... highs

Am I correct in thinking this stuff is strong, or do I just need more experience?

Cheers,

Weedwak



PS: I retrieved around 30 seeds, and am planning on making some thorough-bred Malawian greenies


----------



## 7xstall (Mar 6, 2007)

my vote is for northern lights G5, the original stable strain from CA.


----------



## Ralphie (Jul 19, 2007)

Theweedman said:


> yoo 20 grams in a blunt is my everyday life i took 4 Dutch masters and licked them together and made a 80 gram blunt NO LIE of BLUEBERRY HAZE 20 gram blunts is nothing you had to hold this baby with 2 hands had a sweet video of it but my dumb ex stole it to use against me if i brought her to court that whore ha


20 grams in one dutchmaster is IMPOSSIBLE.. the most you can get in a dutch is about 4 - 5 grams.. so 4 dutches and you MIGHT get 20 grams


----------



## Taipan (Jul 19, 2007)

the strain that i had at work was Cinderella99 it smelt really strong of fruit and the smoke was smoother then anything, and the high was increadable


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

Drugs.Not.Hugs said:


> The strongest I ever had was some Sour Diesel. I stayed high 4 awhile, Good taste and very strong smell. All around the finest I smoked


I had some of this and it was great, couldn't stop laughing and we didn't leave the couch for hours....


----------



## Ralphie (Jul 19, 2007)

i'd have to agree with sour diesel pretty common here in ny, although i havent seen it in a couple months


----------



## smokinsiggy (Jul 22, 2007)

Well it came to me some 30 yrs ago or better . The shit was called "Lambsbreath" believe it came from Cambodia. We paid $300 for an ounce of this shit it really looked like shit , black weed compressed together the size of a 25 pak of cigs. We used a Buck knife to skin it and smoke, swear to god watched my buddy hot knife the shit and hit the floor on the third hit, the knifes landed on his chest and let off a huge quaff of smoke and left him scarred quite good. LOL , never was able to buy it or even see it again. It got you sooo messed up it was scary.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 22, 2007)

The strongest weed has to be the weed they smoked in "Jakobs Ladder"...mow that was scary...lol


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jul 22, 2007)

Iv never tried it but im sure it would be nice.. Sex by THC Laboratories coming in at 27.3% THC. World of Seeds Marijuana Seeds, Sex - THC Laboratories, THC Laboratories


----------



## DJmick (Jul 23, 2007)

there is no substitute!!! YouTube - The Best Marijuana You Can Smoke On The planet


----------



## Whereisdabud (Jul 23, 2007)

Blacky said:


> Best strain: Black African Magic, hits you like a train within 5 mins and you keep going up from there
> 
> It is completely black, yellow pisitls, and crystally as hell


Funny, my dad claims that black african is the best shit he has ever tried along with acupulco gold


----------



## grobudd (Jul 25, 2007)

pROPER BLEUBERRY, AND bLACK dOMINA. wHEEEEWW!!! a CHICK SMIKED ME UP WITH SOME DNAK STUFF IN PORTLAND GOT WAY TO HIGH TO REMEMBER THE NAME BUT IT SMELLED LIKE BAND-AIDS A LITTLE..

ANYBODY TIRED AURORA INDACA OR jACK HERER BOTH OF THESE MAKE MY MOUTH WATER


----------



## dabull69 (Jul 26, 2007)

i dunno how true it is but my friend says that he grows this trainwreck thats 26% im tryin to get some clones off him so i can try it out


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 26, 2007)

My dad's had acupulco gold too! LMAO like 30 years ago though. That's crazy. Uh, okay the strongest strain in the world... BCSeedKing claims their "Purps" is the strongest strain known to man, giving you the effects of Sativa AND Indica, fat bouquets of bud, a long lasting purple flavor, all that stuff. Supposed to be the first indoor purple strain also. I'm giving it a try, I'll be ordering some in 4 days.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 26, 2007)

my buddy grew stuff we called Mountain Man,,we smoked the same strain for over 5 years,,,,it was a super high,,,and every doob was just like the very first one,,,every time,,I don't know what strain it was we got a seed from,,but it was Awesome

Keep on Growin 
HoLE


----------



## Ceasar (Jul 26, 2007)

if you are going to look good to your veg its going to be strong dont forget this only


----------



## SmokeCheebaCheeba (Aug 13, 2007)

The best bud ive ever smoked was SUPPOSEDLY G-13 (its a gov't strain, supposed to be the strongest ever created), i dont know if it was but i took one hit and passed out 5 min later lol so that i think would be the strongest.


----------



## CannaBoss (Aug 14, 2007)

White Widow,White Rhino,Ice,Trainwreck,Ultra Kush.


----------



## bubblerking (Aug 14, 2007)

ogggggggggggggggggggggggggggg kushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## smalltimetoker (Aug 14, 2007)

*i've read through everybodies posts and not 1 mention of cat piss. this stuff is so potent i could smell when in airtight jar. every time i smoked it i could only take 1 hit and it would keep me high for hours. any1 else try this breed?*


----------



## CannaBoss (Aug 15, 2007)

cat piss?
...sounds yummy

Although Sour Diesel smells like cat pee from a distance.


----------



## smalltimetoker (Aug 15, 2007)

*dude they say the name in rap songs*


----------



## medicineman (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe not the strongest, but the absolute best High, The real Panama Red. It was hard to come by even in the day, but if you were connected you could obtain some. That was some real giggle bush.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Aug 20, 2007)

I think if grown right hash plant has the most THC...sensiseeds have it


----------



## ez2bhappe (Aug 20, 2007)

from all the strains i have smoke from local los angeles clinics, i personally think that p91, march madness are my top picks. Black domina is good as well as white lavender. I have had many strians like sour d, g-13, white widow, bug bud, chewdawg, green crack, countless kush/haze, but nothing has ever came close to p91. If you have smoked san diego/la p91 you know what time talking about!


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 21, 2007)

There was some canadian strain i seen around with supposedly 27% thc.


----------



## the widowman (Aug 21, 2007)

the northern lights strains are the strongest, thats where all the breeders get the strenghth crossed into their strains, the strongest strain in the world N/Lights,


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 21, 2007)

the widowman said:


> the northern lights strains are the strongest, thats where all the breeders get the strenghth crossed into their strains, the strongest strain in the world N/Lights,


 
Where did you find this info at?


----------



## the widowman (Aug 21, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Where did you find this info at?


just info i picked up along the way man skunk is the strongest variety right northern lights is the no# 1 skunk where they get all the breeding from.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 22, 2007)

Best strain in the world!!!!

.......LoseALung!

Honestly though, I've heard that the Willie Nelson is some fire
that will have ya sitting sideways on your chrome dome!
It's a sativa too,.......
i know whats on my list!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 22, 2007)

The best (strongest) I've ever had was some Accupulco Gold. It was pure sativia and might not have been the highest in THC content but a toothpick sized (I'm not exaggerating) sure fucked up 5 hippies!!! We were at work and smoked at first break and stayed fucked up all day; we were laughing our asses off at everything. The guys laughed at me when I broke out that tiny little joint and we all got one little hit off of it but it sure made believers out of them and they talked about that for years.


----------



## pcscottie (Aug 28, 2007)

i dont know what your on about,, the best weed .. well thats CHEESE..

but not the fake stuff you get from seed companies .. you can not seed true cheese it is only avalible through cuttings and if your lucky enough to come across some ...enjoy....

blue cheese is very nice aswell


----------



## ladidadidadi (Aug 29, 2007)

Gum of the Ganja, found in the hills of Jamaica mon!


----------



## the widowman (Aug 29, 2007)

ladidadidadi said:


> Gum of the Ganja, found in the hills of Jamaica mon!


yes some of the sativas in jamaica are stronger than bubble hash you get round europe and n.america (wonder what the indicas are like)


----------



## Endoe (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an ounce of some Willy Weed at the house right now. I dont know what strain it is or what but, god damn. My wife and I sat on the couch and laughed for 3 hrs last night at nothing.


----------



## k_wing (Aug 30, 2007)

Trainwreck is my strongest plant. What I've read said 20-25%THC.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't think this debate will ever be resolved.


----------



## Ch4osS (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the most potent is Ice... The best weed i ever smoked is NYD in A'dam.
Noon's Blueberry is a very good strain..


----------



## natmoon (Oct 13, 2007)

How can you work out a strains thc content or is this a job for scientists only?


----------



## th3bigbad (Oct 14, 2007)

i can figure it out for ya but ill have to have a few samples,,,1/2 a pound or so should work.


----------



## DJmick (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, At least we narrowed it down to sixty.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 14, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> i can figure it out for ya but ill have to have a few samples,,,1/2 a pound or so should work.


Believe it or not i wish i could send you some and i wish i had enough space to grow enough to share.
If it was not illegal i would be happy to send you 1/2 a pound even though i know you would only smoke it all and then say"yeah dude that got loads of thc percent and shit lol".
I would still love to see you wasted on my weed hehehehe

On a serious does anyone know if there is any kind of testing kit or what goes into testing thc percentages?
Is it just the extracted thc crystal weight versus the left over dry weight wet weight?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 14, 2007)

There are test kits that you can buy it costs around 85 pounds for an 8 test kit. You only need a small amount of plant material to use the test i think its about 1/100 of a gram or something silly.

Have a look for cannalyze or cannalyse.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 14, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> There are test kits that you can buy it costs around 85 pounds for an 8 test kit. You only need a small amount of plant material to use the test i think its about 1/100 of a gram or something silly.
> 
> Have a look for cannalyze or cannalyse.


Damn the 85 pounds just to know that,i appreciate the info though ngt, cheers.
I cant see the test as even being very accurate really though.
I have seen many plants that could have many more crystals on one little bit than another bit from the same plant so i cant see this as being an accurate test anyway unless the whole plant was measured as one bit might be better than another bit


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 14, 2007)

from what i read in soft secrets about it the thc is determined early on, its more about its genetic structure.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 14, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> from what i read in soft secrets about it the thc is determined early on, its more about its genetic structure.


So its a genetic test kit and not an actual content test,i get it.
Thats sounds a lot more accurate,maybe one day i will get one,but 85 quid is in short supply at the moment


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 14, 2007)

best pot i have smoked would be some stuff i picked up in anchorage ak. didnt know the strain or anything but i have only seen the like of that smell and taste a handful of times since ive been smoking.


----------



## urbanG (Oct 15, 2007)

sensi star done right is the finest smoke out!!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll let you know on that one before long i've got some sensi star growing now and it will have some decent competition when its done like black domina and jack flash.


----------



## norcalbonghits (Oct 16, 2007)

Best Bud if been graced with would have to be catpiss and purps o yea almost forgot northern lights.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 16, 2007)

tragic1 said:


> I've had quite a few killer strains over the years, but about 5 years ago I had this White Rhino that was insane. I mean out right narcotic. The last time I smoked it, I made it to the diner just in time to puke for a half hour. LOL


Seriously? You puked? geez that must have been some strong shit. The worst i ever got was lying on the floor screaming my head off about elephants and safaris lol


----------



## potpimp (Oct 16, 2007)

I've puked several times, either from taking too big a hit off a water pipe or from smoking hash. Not an enhancement either!


----------



## joemomma (Oct 16, 2007)

I've puked a couple times from taking too big a hit but the headrush that followed usually made me forget the nasty taste.

Back onto topic though, the craziest I've had was some tai stuff my cousin gave me when I was a kid. He gave me this tiny nug and I thought he was being an Ebeneezer but that tiny nug put me in a coma twice!


----------



## blitzdnblazed (Oct 23, 2007)

the strongest strain that comes to mind is the legenday pure uncrossed G13 #1. check out this link Cannabis Seeds | The Doggies Nuts! cannabis seeds range | G13 #1


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 23, 2007)

blitzdnblazed said:


> the strongest strain that comes to mind is the legenday pure uncrossed G13 #1. check out this link Cannabis Seeds | The Doggies Nuts! cannabis seeds range | G13 #1


That strain is false and hype, you buy anything from there and the only thing you'll get is the most expensive dose of disappointment you ever known.


----------



## phaded420 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, since I discovered amsterdamn in the US through Medical methods, i've been able to try a lot.

my favorites have to be OG Kush, Master Kush, Super Silver Haze, and Sour Diesel.


----------



## SugaShane (Oct 23, 2007)

Thai is supposed to average around 20%, im growing thainow, its prolly a hybrid,and the growing conditions aint the best but i think i will get sum descent smoke.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 24, 2007)

Best strain I've ever smoked was some really sick ass NYC Diesel a friend of mine grew. I loaded up a big ass bowl head in a gravity bong... took the entire bowl in one hit and promptly got more fucking annihilated than I've ever been in my life. It was almost like tripping... I kept having auditory hallucinations like music was playing and I could barely keep my head up.

Stoned immaculate.


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 24, 2007)

I ahev to say old stinky was the best weed i ever smoked got it from cartoon network in NYC fuckin amazing !!


----------



## majim420 (Oct 26, 2007)

well i have to say i havent smoke many strains , but i got to give it to some NYC sour diesel, x-mas 05 vacationing there, it got me stock on stupid


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 26, 2007)

Id say the 2 best/strongest strains Ive ever smoked would be White Russain and Maui Wowie. Got the Russian from a friend who used to grow a while back. and I chilled with my friend in maui who grows and smoked a bunch of his organic volcanoside shit. wow was that stuff some of the best ive ever had. so fruity but yet so earthy. really was a cool experience smokin it out there.


----------



## pcscottie (Oct 27, 2007)

serious seeds say there white russian has the higest thc content known to man ... and let me tell you its very strong. ive had original cheese, nycd, jack, mawi, widow, haze, and skunk in the last six months and nothing comes close to russian..... I RECOMMEND YOU TRY IT... 

BUT AS EVERY ONE KNOW THE STRENGTH AND TASTE is determined by the drying.... do it right and you can make ok weed into great weed but do it wrong and you can turn great weed into ok weed..... the type of high is always just about the same however you dryi it.......


----------



## PlatinumKasse (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd definitely have to say that Sour Diesel rocked my pants harder than any strain I've ever smoked. 1 bowl absolutely annihilated me. Here's the definition - annihilate: 1. to reduce to utter ruin or nonexistence; destroy utterly


----------



## Skyfish (Oct 27, 2007)

My vote.........Blue God though sensi star is a close second however none have increased the gravity on my couch quite like the mighty Blue God


----------



## girlyhits (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Does the THC level effect how long you are high for? I am a regular smoker and I've noticed with my tolerance level increasing not only do I have to smoke more but I have to refuel about every hour to 2. Is that just the facts of life with being a daily smoker or am I buying crap weed?


----------



## CannaBoss (Oct 31, 2007)

girlyhits said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does the THC level effect how long you are high for? I am a regular smoker and I've noticed with my tolerance level increasing not only do I have to smoke more but I have to refuel about every hour to 2. Is that just the facts of life with being a daily smoker or am I buying crap weed?


maybe a little of both, try exhaling out your nose so that the THC is absorbed through your mucous membrane, I get torked when I do this.


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 31, 2007)

take a shotgun up the nose, that shit is fuckin crazy.


----------



## CannaBoss (Oct 31, 2007)

billybob88 said:


> take a shotgun up the nose, that shit is fuckin crazy.


oh no not up the nose..just blow out when you exhale..


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 31, 2007)

i know but have u ever taken a shotgun up the nose? its awesome.


----------



## tech9374 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh yea i did a lb in a blunt!

good times!


----------



## susc191 (Nov 14, 2007)

How do you get these types of seeds, is there a safe site to order them from? I know you can get them from like amsterdam and shit but they wont send to america?


----------



## Wordz (Nov 14, 2007)

There is no "strongest strain" most of it comes down to the grower.Even if you had seeds from 1 plant you'll stilll have different pheno's which would be different characteristics including thc amounts.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 14, 2007)

you do have a point Wordz. but if you find that one pheno that is the best u could clone it and theres your strongest strain.


----------



## Wordz (Nov 15, 2007)

but while you're growing the "strongest strain" someone is breeding a stronger strain.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Quit chasing the dragon.....Just enjoy the smoke you grow.*


----------



## cjsesh00 (Nov 15, 2007)

use multiple light sources! I run MH, HPS and surround the sides with fluoro tubes. I hear reptile lighting is the ultimate complement. If you can find one w/ high amounts of UVB it imitates the sun near the equator where the best sativas are grown. THC is a UVB receptor to protect the buds from the damaging rays. the Round THC caps channel those rays from every direction (that is why they are round) and it protects the buds. TRY IT, I plan on going tomorrow and buying a few. I just did my research.. there is no dragon chasing but the natural man is prone to myth and fable so beware


----------



## SmokerE (Nov 15, 2007)

cjsesh00 said:


> use multiple light sources! I run MH, HPS and surround the sides with fluoro tubes. I hear reptile lighting is the ultimate complement. If you can find one w/ high amounts of UVB it imitates the sun near the equator where the best sativas are grown. THC is a UVB receptor to protect the buds from the damaging rays. the Round THC caps channel those rays from every direction (that is why they are round) and it protects the buds. TRY IT, I plan on going tomorrow and buying a few. I just did my research.. there is no dragon chasing but the natural man is prone to myth and fable so beware


 
I read an article by Ed Rosenthal saying the same thing about reptile lights.


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 15, 2007)

"lunchmeat and diesel fuel" cant find it anymore unless!!!!


----------



## scias (Nov 16, 2007)

JB_420 said:


> 80 gram blunt lol...I remember back a few years ago when i was a major chronic we had a blunt that we had to smoke off a telescope stand, and light it with a cutting torch i passed out before it was done though lol




man thats nothin... one time me and a few friends rolled a blunt with a 1000' roll of UPS packing paper and had to light it with hellfire.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Feb 5, 2008)

da strongest ever that u can get is ice. it has so much crystals it looks blue. it has 30% thc. what i got once from ozzy i fuck u not was called light of the night. it is more potent than that it holds da highest record of all. millions have been spent 2 make it good. what was not da final product he gave 2 fans. also white queen good shit. i personally don't lk skunk cuz theres much better. i lk da org though because it was diffrent than what we call it today. if u want a good plant mess w/a sativa.


----------



## GrimReefa (Feb 5, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Damn the 85 pounds just to know that,i appreciate the info though ngt, cheers.
> I cant see the test as even being very accurate really though.
> I have seen many plants that could have many more crystals on one little bit than another bit from the same plant so i cant see this as being an accurate test anyway unless the whole plant was measured as one bit might be better than another bit


well the oil in the plant wud all be the same, whetehr or not u ahve 5 crystals or 1000 crystals the oil is all the same? tst why u only need 1.100 of a gram, becuas its the oil ur lookin for


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 5, 2008)

who farted?


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 5, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> who farted?


My Bad


----------



## 250wpride (Feb 5, 2008)

p91 is number one in my book but nobody gets to really try it,next silver haze,then sour desiel love that taste


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 9, 2008)

from what everybodys saying on these threads its nyc desiel.


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey who sharted???????


----------



## stonegrove (Feb 10, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> Hey who sharted???????


sorry again, damn i really need to get that seens to..


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

_I want some ThunderFUCK!!!_


mogie said:


> The best stuff to date...hmmm....no brainer.... Alaskan Thunderfuck!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*People, people. this is ONE amazing thread. I can't believe I have been on this site since last June and have only just begun researching this kinda stuff.*
*This is gonna be one of those threads that I will look over again and again.*

*Thanks to all the riu members here that have contributed to this find.*

*Awesome.*

*Lacy*


----------



## Lacy (Feb 13, 2008)

*I have heard a lot about jack herer. It is a strain used specifically for fibromyalgia which is a very complex illness so if it is good for something like this, I trust it to be good stuff.*

*Diesel comes up often also. Including sour diesel, train diesel etc*

*I am gonna read every one of these pages.*

*Awesome find*

*Lacy*


verdero said:


> this summer i`ve been to Amsterdam, and i smoked over 30 kinds of weed there ... those people really know how to grow weed ... i think the best i smoked was Jack Herer and NYC Diesel ...


----------



## urbanG (Mar 15, 2008)

man u need to try paradise seeds sensi star wwith a nice cup of tea and your favorite pink floyd record on its thebest!!!!!!!!!!!!!
been growing and smokin the star for a while and ave been to the dam twice and smoked at least 40 kinds of weed the star buy far icked all there asses


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 15, 2008)

The "strongest" weed I ever smoked was some pure white weed that a buddy brought back from a hitch in Nam. Next was probably gold Thai sticks. Of course most weed in those days(late sixties) was Mex brickweed,so maybe my judgement was biased. On the other hand we did have a LOT of good hash in those days so I did have a standard to compare with. I suspect these landraces are present in Haze.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Mar 24, 2008)

best ive had would b 5gm of gods gift. i dont reccomend u smoke it all at once cuz i threw up. its a purple bastard so its strong and u get major vertigo. i only reccomend a bowl. also maybe stronger light of the night me and my friends made it. its gods gift,blueberry,silverhaze,sour deasel, and trainwreck. it took along time and alot of potassium to make. i made da plant very strong but i took 5yrs to do it. i love weed blaze and dont b a pothead b a chemist.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2008)

o.g kush and its varients coming out of southern california.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 27, 2008)

the phenotype found in bedfordshire, a skunk #1 female, one of a kind plant, UK Cheeese is the best smoke in the world, nuffin comes close to be honest...those who havent smoked it are missing out bigtime, its jus the best and i love it ........even young cuttings STINK!!!!!!


----------



## MsMILFweed (Mar 27, 2008)

OK... so a re-cap of this thread.. it seems the strongest strains are (although a lot of the posters were posting the best they'd ever had).

White Widow
White Russian
Black Domina
Sour Diesel
Arjans Haze 23%
Chernobyl
Trainwreck 20%??

Anyone think anything is definitely missing from this list?


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 27, 2008)

i still think cheeese ,its jus not world wide, reallly only get proper cheese in england, it really has to be the best........


----------



## the widowman (Mar 27, 2008)

northern lights, sensi star, hash plant, to name a few.


----------



## cultivator123 (Mar 28, 2008)

When you guys say 20% THC, what are you talking about? 20% of what? THC takes up a very small percentage of the total mass of the trichomes (much less than 20%), and the trichomes are a tiny portion of the overall plant, so I'm having trouble understanding where the % comes from. There's absolutely no way that any marijuana strain is even 1% THC if you're talking about the entire plant (do the research and do the math and you'll see very quickly that this is true). So, I keep hearing about THC percentages in plants, but nobody seems to be able to tell me how that percentage is calculated. Does anyone in here know? I'm just curious, because those numbers are extremely suspect without an explanation as to how they are derived.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 28, 2008)

well in th tricomes, u have oil, there oil in every TRICOME, the oil content is 20% THC


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 28, 2008)

the majority of these strains i have smoked either in amsterdam or where the majority were developed in so cal. it is generally accepted that the best cannabis strains generally come out of californaia ive been to amsterdam 2 times and was not particularly impressed the clone only o.g. kush and its relatives is considered to be the most potent strain currently available. there are over 400 dispeseries just in la county serving thousands of strains the people who work at these places see every thing the cannabis genome has to offer and the general oppinion if you have to pick one your stuck with for flavor potecy appearence etc.. its o.g. kush and like i said they have every strain thats been mentioned on this thread accept maybe p-91 thats mostly in san diego also a good one.


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 24, 2008)

da best ive had was sour lights x purple natzi. i had a hard time seeing strait. i halucinated but idk i did 6 bowls. watch out cuz it will stink a big room out. make sure its sealed good. it smells very nice and makes u kinda 2 high 2 walk n public. i suggest u find a cozy couch and chill w/ some friends. it hits wierd so dont do alot cuz it takes a few min 2 skyrocket u into space. i learned this bud is good if u take 1 hit. a lot will make u puke. my friend did that. it was alot of fun.


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 24, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> the majority of these strains i have smoked either in amsterdam or where the majority were developed in so cal. it is generally accepted that the best cannabis strains generally come out of californaia ive been to amsterdam 2 times and was not particularly impressed the clone only o.g. kush and its relatives is considered to be the most potent strain currently available. there are over 400 dispeseries just in la county serving thousands of strains the people who work at these places see every thing the cannabis genome has to offer and the general oppinion if you have to pick one your stuck with for flavor potecy appearence etc.. its o.g. kush and like i said they have every strain thats been mentioned on this thread accept maybe p-91 thats mostly in san diego also a good one.


i dont think so mate yes they have mnay plants but some plants are one a kidn things and dont make it to usa, i bet there thousands in africa, asia, europe, that has never made it to the usa, cheese is availabvle via cross, thats it real cheese is here babie, and i i never had kush!! but im sure nuffin can beat cheese, its tatse is unique yet very veery potent, i wnat kush,


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah bicycle not sure what your trying to say but it is notan excepted fact that cali has the best strains they have some good ones but it is known for alot of commercial weed.The best strains are world known to be of Dutch creation and refining or from the Canadian BC area.The US is still working on securing its world place for creation of strains that are the finest but its hard with so much legal tape to avoid


----------



## GrimReefa (Apr 24, 2008)

*Kush (cannabis)*


 
A flowering OG Kush plant.


 
A close up of a dried "Bubba Kush" flower.




*Kush* refers to a subset of strains of indica cannabis. The origins of Kush cannabis are from a landrace plant in afghanistan and Northern india, with the name coming from the hindu kush valleys. "Hindu Kush" strains of cannabis were brought to the United States in the mid to late 1970s and continue to be available to the present day.
Kush strains were among those cultivated by the British firm GW Pharmaceuticals for its legally licensed commercial trial of medicinal cannabis


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

fair enough. i have been to amsterdam a couple times and visited many coffeeshops and bought seeds and sampled many strains there. i disagree the best cannabis i have come across has been found in cali. i simply want the best strains i can get and the current genetics available in socal are top notch. that is why many seed companies try to incorporate some of socal's genes into there seeds such as mk-ultra kushage la confidential and many others these are just the recent additions. these are just some of the strains that incorporate 'og' genes. the pure genes of 'true og kush' are clone only. 'og kush' is not pure indica as the name would suggest it is a sa/in hybrid. i am making some cool crosses now with 'og' genes


----------



## Lestat2888 (Apr 24, 2008)

W I D O W ! ! ! And of course kush. Id have to say widow though.


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 24, 2008)

Any of you heard of the world landrace breeding project? - check it out on UK420. 

Landrace Sativas - thai and mexican, the most powerful MJ high ever - 20 wks + flowering, small yield. Unlike sat and indy hybrids and crosses, the more u smoke the higher u get - halucigenic, soaring euphoria, almost pure THC 5 and 9 and (I think) no CBA/D's to hold it back - so pure pyschoative.

The bloke running it is in spain I think, and he sets up breeding grows with growers all over the hot climates of the world. He reports their progress occassionally on UK420. their aim is to restore the landrace genetics of old on a purely volunteer/non-profit basis, so the quality can never be skunked/compromised by many of the commercial breeders.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hazius Corpus said:


> Any of you heard of the world landrace breeding project? - check it out on UK420.
> 
> Landrace Sativas - thai and mexican, the most powerful marijuana high ever - 20 wks + flowering, small yield. Unlike sat and indy hybrids and crosses, the more u smoke the higher u get - halucigenic, soaring euphoria, almost pure THC 5 and 9 and (I think) no CBA/D's to hold it back - so pure pyschoative.
> 
> I think, and he sets up breeding grows with growers all over the hot climates of the world. .


Your talking about the Oltimers Haze from ACE seeds that Gant grew???? am I right?

Da best seed is Super Silver Haze , Black widow ,Kush skunk and motavation


----------



## Hazius Corpus (Apr 25, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Your talking about the Oltimers Haze from ACE seeds that Gant grew???? am I right?


Yeah, that's the one - any news? it was a few years ago when i last read it - Gant was updating 420 on the breeding program but wasnt growing himself from what I remember.

There are similar projects going on down here - a particular one I know of involving asian and south american landraces and a unique Australian Blue Haze geno.

i dont know if you have a problem in The US regarding strain quality, but down here the commercial inbred bagshit is fucking all our domestic breeds and giving MJ a bad name which the media jump on - you know, MJ causes mental illness sort of thing? 

As you live in a country with more access to MJ strains and seeds etc, what's your take on this? What do your ol' hippies say about the new strains?


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 25, 2008)

Sativa Hybridz said:


> Yea I've heard abou 20% too... but there are many strains that can reach this.



I didn't read the whole thread yet as I am in a hurry.


But I am pretty sure the medicine man strain as 21-22% THC


----------



## the widowman (Apr 25, 2008)

its got afghani#1 in it not N,Lights. thats why it stinks like "SH#T" when your growing it.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 25, 2008)

Northern lights #5 x Haze is suppossed to be a knockout also. I have some on the way.


----------



## IndicaFarmer420 (Apr 26, 2008)

the strongest strain i have had the pleasure of smoking is a hashplant indica hybrid called bumbleberry it was as sweet as the best afghani hash and had that lovely crystaly indica essence and look. very short plant producing about 1oz and a 1\2 quarter a plant indoor dried and 33oz and 24grms outdoor plant dried about 10.5 feet tall what a monster.also my other fav is a strain called donkey dick a B.C local outdoor check it out im sure you will be very impressed.


----------



## nuhtz (Apr 26, 2008)

G13.... nl5 x haze..... hash plant....... original uk cheese..!! super silver haze....... isnt there some weird named plant in amsterdam with over 30 % thc... i dont remember the name.... anybody........?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## crazyninjakittie (Apr 27, 2008)

i found the best in sacramento in cali. some good purple and really good kush. there some good weird hybrides over here that stink really good. lots of kush! i love kush im hybriding it with sensi star. its fluffy and gives very nice high. id reccomend it as a good medical bud. it opens the mind but can also blaze you really bad.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 27, 2008)

ive got some kush right now from my buddy in norcal.....it is pure nap weed....


----------



## VicSquared (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone try White Russian before? Cross between Ak-47 and White Widow. Its a great strain. Nice taste, good yield, strong thc content. 22-23% i believe.


----------



## VicSquared (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh and probably one of the strongest smelling strains too. Has a bit of a sweet taste to it aswell.


----------



## nuhtz (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah russians good tastes a lil perfumey i think but great high and nice tight nugs... has anybody tryed warlock..... woooo hooo thats a high...


----------



## ndfan420 (May 3, 2008)

a few years ago i read about african malawai it said that a small dose can cause hallucinations. 2yrs ago i was in africa and after much trying and quite a bit of money i got some that was supposed to be malawai, i tried about .5 gr and i did truely experience both auditory and visual hallucinations that increased with stronger doses. has anyone ever tried this or knows someone who has?


----------



## tommo9090 (May 4, 2008)

apparently its g-13 but i really wanna try ak47


----------



## tittikaka27 (May 4, 2008)

white russian is madness, when i went to amsterdam, the first coffeeshop i went to i asked what what the strongest skunkiest nuggatiest on the menu, he pointed at a dispaly of bags and suggested white russian, the guy next to me said, yeh i'll get that too and grabbed a the bag, was like lightning


----------



## bicycle racer (May 4, 2008)

thats weird in socal w.russiaan is a second shelf strain. there is no real answer to this question peoples bodys are different and respond to strains/cannabinoids differently. as far as socal goes(and i have been to amsterdam twice) i have found the best here g-13 ak-47 w.russian are quite old strains there are definetly newer strains that have forced the price on these strains to go down mainly og kush and its related strains if you can find a REAL OG KUSH CLONE OR BUDS GRAB IT. if it is the real deal you will know by taste and high better for me than alot of hashes. unless of course its og kush hash


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 4, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> thats weird in socal w.russiaan is a second shelf strain. there is no real answer to this question peoples bodys are different and respond to strains/cannabinoids differently. as far as socal goes(and i have been to amsterdam twice) i have found the best here g-13 ak-47 w.russian are quite old strains there are definetly newer strains that have forced the price on these strains to go down mainly og kush and its related strains if you can find a REAL OG KUSH CLONE OR BUDS GRAB IT. if it is the real deal you will know by taste and high better for me than alot of hashes. unless of course its og kush hash



I dunno if thats fair to say. Ive seen some top shelf white Russian before. It just all depends on the grower. Also I think that og is totally overrated, sure when you find some real XXX og which isn't too hard for mmj card holders, it tends to be high quality stuff. It could be just me, but for some reason it has never really tickled my fancy.

As far as good og though, PAP's over priced 70 dollar og is wayyy brutal. As well as CRC. You can always count on CRC to have some of the stickiest ickiest buds around.


----------



## SmallAsianLuvsGrapeSoda!! (May 4, 2008)

I want to try some of that Thai strain...


----------



## Jungleman (May 4, 2008)

*http://www.bcseeds.com/indoor_seeds.htm guys high levels but i dont know ?
*


----------



## bicycle racer (May 5, 2008)

to each his own pap has good meds but pricey. there cool though they smoked me out on those frozen trichromes very strong. i have trouble finding the og of 5 years ago it seems generally to be mixed nowadays with other better yielders. as far as price you can find xxxog and others for 50 or 60 if you shop around. if you have grown og kush youll know why it is pricey it yields low and is a finicky plant but worth it. i just germed some abusive og kush/king og kush and master kush og kush cross hopefully it goes well. everyone has there strain preferences but if you did a poll of cali med users most would agree that the best of the ogs are the best currently available. i also like la con/mk-ultra/heriwana/gods gift/bubba kush/headband/bio-diesel/rip purple/chemdawg/extracts/hashes and purple ice to name but a few i see new strains weekly it is overwhelming


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> to each his own pap has good meds but pricey. there cool though they smoked me out on those frozen trichromes very strong. i have trouble finding the og of 5 years ago it seems generally to be mixed nowadays with other better yielders. as far as price you can find xxxog and others for 50 or 60 if you shop around. if you have grown og kush youll know why it is pricey it yields low and is a finicky plant but worth it. i just germed some abusive og kush/king og kush and master kush og kush cross hopefully it goes well. everyone has there strain preferences but if you did a poll of cali med users most would agree that the best of the ogs are the best currently available. i also like la con/mk-ultra/heriwana/gods gift/bubba kush/headband/bio-diesel/rip purple/chemdawg/extracts/hashes and purple ice to name but a few i see new strains weekly it is overwhelming


Ive never actually had chemdawg, there seems to always be so much controversy over it. Im sure your right about the og, I couldn't tell you why it doesn't really tickle my fancy. The only cross I like is the g13 X og, shits superb. If you ever have the opportunity to get your hands on that, I swear by it. I really like la-con and mk as well. You gotta get your hands on some good blue cheese, i think thats one of my all time favorites to date.

The heriojana at hcr I got was pretty strong, I wasn't expecting it, but I stopped going there because of there 60dollar 8ths 

If you got any suggestions for me, Id love to hear them. Im always open to try new places and new strains. As long as it isn't like pap's I really don't like those guys. Even though they have a real nice selection.

by the way, did you ever go to santa barbra clubs. In my opinion they had some of the best deals around and some of the best quality if you were willing to spend 55 n 8th. its a shame so many of them got closed down.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 5, 2008)

mk-ultra is g-13/og kush maybe the cross you had was better. also i like kushage og kush/sage i have had blue cheese it was quite good there are just others i like more. some people love super green crack around here its not for me i prefer indica dominant hybrids or pure indos though there is debate as to og k's true genes. it definetley is a hybrid


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 5, 2008)

yah I dunno whats with the cross.

They have g13 X og and then they have Mkultra.
Im not exactly sure how it was crossed, but I am 100% sure it is different. Mk's high is very noticeably different compared to that cross.


Quality grown blue cheese is some pretty potent stuff. Real weird taste though.

I usually don't like to admit it, but I also like granddaddy purp a lot. Which is what im growing right now. I just loveee the smoke, real nice.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2008)

yea purple strains are not the most potent but i like the high from them. they usually have a good anti-anxiety effect for me and taste good. coincidentally i am vegging a purple urkel clone. i guess gdp was developed as a better yielder and easier plant than urkel. but there were no gdp clones this will be my first purple strain i have grown. i like gods gift also. i might switch to a purple strain on my next purchase instead of og for a change of pace. or maybe ill try a 1/2 of blue cheese. ive noticed i build a tolerance to anything so i try and switch it up often. i recently picked up a clone called garlic it comes from santa barbara its a hybrid does anyone know anything about this strain? i have no info at all?


----------



## MrLion (May 6, 2008)

Purp Urk is killer it was made by a guy that grows like 10 miles away from me. Killer bud if grown right. a personal favorite due to its taste and potency. Not a massive yeilder. very compact buds.


----------



## shaggy420 (May 6, 2008)

Indica-Sensi Star-couple of hits i started tofall into the couch
Sativia- Mama thai-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh one friend will hit it with me,(lol)


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2008)

well i have heard p.urkel can be tricky hopefully it goes well. im assuming it is probably similar in difficulty to something like og kush or other clone only strains. anyways i enjoy messing around with different genes i plan on making many differeny crosses with some white widow pollen i have stored. so far i will have white widow crosses of black domina/aurora indica/sage and sour/ hashberry/ingermars punch/og kush/jock horror/la confidential/abusive og kush/king og kush/garlic/purple urkel/my idaho hybrid/master kush and og kush/master kush cross. any oppinions on what will be best? all will be half white widow because thats the only male pollen i have right now i think some of these should be rather potent. whatever my favorite is i will back cross and stabilize for future grows any thoughts?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2008)

where is allagany mountains?


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 6, 2008)

Yah, ive had garlic. 

Got it from the street and from the plawc co-op.

I didn't like it very much, wasn't as potent as it looked/smelled.


----------



## bud2befree (May 6, 2008)

m420, since your a sative man can you give me some advice on the best sativa out there and by whom? thanks! time to toke


----------



## shaggy420 (May 6, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> where is allagany mountains?


 
wv!!!,maryland,virginia,maybe more states along this moutain range.(lol)


J-uana


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

bud2befree said:


> m420, since your a sative man can you give me some advice on the best sativa out there and by whom? thanks! time to toke


Any of the haze's are good sativa dominant strains. Long flowering periods though...


----------



## hotboy265 (May 19, 2008)

SO has anyone ever tried this so called "sex" strain from THC labs?? World of Seeds Marijuana Seeds, Sex - THC Laboratories, THC Laboratories
I gotta say the site looks a little sketchy n i've never heard of this seed bank but maybe some of u guys have.. and god damn its the middle of 2008 whats up with u people smokin the same sh*t thats been around forever, white widow, silver haze etc. Anyone here try out the new ones from DNA Genetics??? They look like they've got some superb green
n i'm also surprised nobody has mentioned "god bud" from bcbud depot


----------



## Jungleman (May 19, 2008)

Sour Diesel.!!!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2008)

i crossed og kush and white widow that should be interesting


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 25, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> Sour Diesel.!!!!!


Anyone know who has the best or any sour diesel seeds?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 25, 2008)

are you in cali lots of clones here of that strain


----------



## ledgic13 (May 25, 2008)

ive had some real deal n.y.c purple haze, and some sour deasil and it had me feelin like i was floatin on air , a great great high that had us zooted to ma just chillin walkin around feelin good


----------



## Hilikus (May 25, 2008)

AK47 & Pot of Gold

Love those!


----------



## Pastor Pothead (May 26, 2008)

greenmonster said:


> lol you guys are getting out of control. Im a big cheech and chong fan and I remember hearing about the famous record they released that included a rolling paper the size of the album inside. I never saw it (before my time) but that would probably be good for rolling an ounce.



My cousin found it used back in the late 80's still had the paper, and it still worked. X|>)


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

my2cents.. afgooey and nyc diesle have been the stoniest, bubble gum is outstanding also trainwreck and matanuskan thunderfuck. Some dude before said skunk nl strais are the best, i dont think so, skunks tend to have more bark then bite. from the research i did, white russian from serious seeds is the strongest out right now at 22% thc. im all about trying the cheese strain, but you can only get it by clone, so im getting the blue cheese! cheese x bluberry (obviously). i have 11 ak47 and 11 white russian (ak47 x white widow cross) goin now, ill let you know in 3 months what happens.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

keep us posted on that 47 widow mix, i like the u p high and the one hitter ness of 47, and the puch ofwhite widow, i know together that must be one confusing combo, sativa/ and indica mixed well...
i bet the high is hella nice smooth up and down.


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> keep us posted on that 47 widow mix, i like the u p high and the one hitter ness of 47, and the puch ofwhite widow, i know together that must be one confusing combo, sativa/ and indica mixed well...
> i bet the high is hella nice smooth up and down.


THE AK WHITE WIDOW CROSS = WHITE RUSSIAN. SERIOUS SEEDS DEVOLOPED IT YEARS BACK AND TESTED IT AGAINS 150 OTHER STRAINS FOR THC CONTENT. IT CAME IN FIRST AT 22%. BUT YA, ILL BE DAM SURE TO LET YA'LL KNOW HOW BAD ASS THIS SHIT IS.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 26, 2008)

you know me i like socal og kush but i just harvested a black domina clone and i am pleased a solid strain


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 26, 2008)

Herijuana?


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> THE AK WHITE WIDOW CROSS = WHITE RUSSIAN. SERIOUS SEEDS DEVOLOPED IT YEARS BACK AND TESTED IT AGAINS 150 OTHER STRAINS FOR THC CONTENT. IT CAME IN FIRST AT 22%. BUT YA, ILL BE DAM SURE TO LET YA'LL KNOW HOW BAD ASS THIS SHIT IS.


damn thats whats up right there, i need to get some of that there.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

man was lookin for some white russian auto and its all out, any one know of a bank that can supply??


----------



## ryan miller (May 26, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> man was lookin for some white russian auto and its all out, any one know of a bank that can supply??


you cant use an auto flowering plant for a mother bro. sounds like a waste if you buy such good genetics and dont take advantage of cloning. know what i mean bro.
also, if you find white russian x low ryder (never seen it myself) your robbing yourself of the real white russian exierience. feel me. get your russian from rhino seeds, they have done me right 3 times


----------



## ledgic13 (May 27, 2008)

ryan miller said:


> you cant use an auto flowering plant for a mother bro. sounds like a waste if you buy such good genetics and dont take advantage of cloning. know what i mean bro.
> also, if you find white russian x low ryder (never seen it myself) your robbing yourself of the real white russian exierience. feel me. get your russian from rhino seeds, they have done me right 3 times



i feel you bro, dont take the short way out grow that proper white rusisan out and keep cloning that shit.... yeah i should just go ahead and get the regular white russian for the super knock out affect,that some auto ak-47 ,because i want to try a auto plant just to see (an experience)....

i want something else thats gona give me a real hallucinatory effect with an up cerebal high.


----------



## grower531 (May 27, 2008)

Yea i had some good dank once, i got hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.....


----------



## bicycle racer (May 27, 2008)

herijuana is a great couch lock indica


----------



## meyer (Jun 5, 2008)

mmmmm I reckon the best shit ive ever smoked was hydro G13...I FUCKED ME UP!!!!!


----------



## Hilikus (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawaiian snow!


----------



## txhomegrown (Jun 5, 2008)

greenmonster said:


> lol you guys are getting out of control. Im a big cheech and chong fan and I remember hearing about the famous record they released that included a rolling paper the size of the album inside. I never saw it (before my time) but that would probably be good for rolling an ounce.


We cleaned a quarter pound and used it with the paper that came with the album. Almost impossible to smoke, but we got it done. Too bad it was the crap Mexican weed that was around back then. Good bud with that paper might fuck you up.


----------



## chroniccitizen (Jun 6, 2008)

the best shit ive ever smoked was probly train wreck or this mix of hazes i used to get in queens it was a mix of silver and blueberry


----------



## Smoking Duck (Jun 17, 2008)

I have heard about a strain called G-13 ... It should be 29% THC... that's pretty much


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

Smoking Duck said:


> I have heard about a strain called G-13 ... It should be 29% THC... that's pretty much


Wow, thats funny. You know there has never been anything reliably measured above Above 23.7%, and that is greenhouse's Hawaiian Snow, right? That doesn't necessarily mean it is the best, though (although I hope it's good, it is my next grow). THC percentages are relative, so a strain that measured at 15% could get you higher than a strain measured at 20%, because the measurements are made in relation to other cannibinoids, and not dry bud weight. Also, the other cannibinoids present serve to alter or change the high you recieve from the THC, so they are just as important when it comes to how good your high is.

Unfortunately the best weed I've ever smoked doesn't have a name. It's just some stuff an old hippie has been selectively breeding since the '70s. It is a cross of a Haze type Sativa he picked up in Hawaii and a Purple Afgan Kush... really potent. Last time I got some I smoked out a friend who had just returned from Amsterdam, and he said it was better than most of the stuff he smoked there... not all, but most. Also the prettiest weed I've ever seen, its lime green with lavender sugar leaves and calyx tips. The hairs turn light pink before turning reddish-amber, so at harvest you usually have a combination of white, light pink, pink, and red-amber hairs. It is so covered in crystals, however, that it is difficult to notice alot of this stuff because it is completely covered in cloudy white trichs. I can get it once a year, and its usually about now. Time to give ol' Rugburn a call! I asked him why he didn't give it a name, and he said that there really isn't a point, since it's all he ever smokes anyway


----------



## Levinator (Jun 18, 2008)

you might better call the stuff "rugburn"


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 19, 2008)

I do usually refer to it as "Rugburn's Purple Chronic" or something similar, when I'm talking to others. However he insists that he will never name it, lol.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

I've smoked G-13 and it's good but I would doubt that it has a THC level of 29%. Certainly I've smoked stronger (higher THC content) strains.


----------



## Fman (Jun 19, 2008)

I got some MK Ultra ( G-13 x og kush) from the clinic down the street,about a year ago. I took 5 hits over a 1 hour break, then went to work. While I was driving I could'nt feel my feet. I could'nt feel the gas or brake pedals. I was about the most medicated Ive ever been, and only 5 hits! Ive been using for about 40 years and I got to say MK Ultra is the strongest Ive smoked. That I can remember.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 19, 2008)

have yall tried the arjans haze 1 and 2, toked on some in a-dam, 21% to 22% its kicks mega ass, itll have you falling through your chair...


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 21, 2008)

if you liked mk-ultra try true og kush


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 21, 2008)

i gotta grow some MK ultra! sounds bomb as fuck!


----------



## CitrusOGKUsh420 (Jun 21, 2008)

several differnt strains have the upwards of 22+% THC.of coarse this depends on optimal grow conditions and amazing care. For instance severl types of Arjan's haze will have 22.3%THC or more. all depends on conditions,time, exct...


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 21, 2008)

yes, when you get technical, it looks like Greenhouse has a little bit of a monopoly on the 22% and 23% strains. Arjan's Haze #1 was tested at 22.3%, and his Hawaiian Snow was tested at 23.7%. Pretty much anything with the words 'Arjan' and 'Haze' in the title have been tested and shown that under optimal conditions they can all reach 20%. However, these measurements are relative, you know. as in 23.7% in relation to all other 60 cannibinoids. Technically a strain that tests at 15% THC measured against the rest of cannibinoids, but still contain more resin glands and has more trichomes than a strain measured around 20% THC could actually contain more THC, because the measurements are relative and plant specific. 

Personally, I prefer something that is a mix of about 60%-70% Indica 'body stone', and about 30%-40% Sativa 'head high.' I think this topic is kinda rediculous... "STRONGEST STRAIN KNOWN TO MAN!" lol. It's all relative. not only the measurements, but different people react differently to different strains, and one strain may be the exact same 'strength' as another, while offering a completely different 'high' than the other one.

This being said, Have always wanted to try OG Kush, but as it is clone only and Californians seem to have a monopoly on it, it never seems to make it up to Washington State! For that reason I've been thinking of checking out THSeeds MK Ultra, as it is two 'clone-only' strains bred together. would even be good for breeding purposes! As you now could have a father thats half OG KUSH and half G-13. now thats some pollen I want my hands on!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah it takes forever for clones to get around for some reason. mk-ultra is definetly good though


----------



## sweetsmell (Jun 22, 2008)

They say this is VERY strong.But the thc is only 11%. Anyone ever had it?

*white rhino feminised*










Awards: 
2nd prize BIO HTCC 1996 

Pedigree: 
Afghan, Brazilian and 
South Indian. 

Strength: 
Medicinal, too strong for 
most people. Very intense 
on the body and kind to 
the spirit. 
THC: 11.0% 
CBD: 1.6% 
CBN: 0.5% 

Flowering time: 
Indoor: expect 9 weeks of 
flowering with a yield of 
500 to 600 gr/sqm. 
Outdoor: expect it to finish 
by end september in 
Northern hemisphere or at the end of may in Southern 
hemisphere.


----------



## Nuclear Bud (Jun 22, 2008)

in my experience super skunk has been the best for me in soil growing it was little to no effort to grow and had a ridiculous yield and was uber potent


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 23, 2008)

white rhino is a relative of white widow and should have similar thc levels


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 23, 2008)

hey dudes ha anyone smoked white russian?? it is a mix of ak-47 and white widow i heard its some killer stuff.....but anyways check out the link i found the strain is called "sex" its from thc laboratories and its thc content is 27.3% now i havent smoked it but man id like to get my hands on some


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 23, 2008)

LMAO opps i forgot the link here it is dudes check it out World of Seeds Marijuana Seeds, Sex - THC Laboratories, THC Laboratories


----------



## yamahaman91 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've always thought the "legendary" G13 was the strongest. it doesn't exist in male form so you only find it crossed with haze or some other strong strain.


----------



## gohydro (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah...I read about "sex" as well as a few other strains from THC. I actually posted my own thread asking if anybody had heard of this strain. THC is always out of sex as well as Gremlin. I managed to get a few Gremlin seeds prior to them running out but haven't germed them yet. Anyway....The answers I got from various RIU'ers made sense. Most people think THC labs pulled that number out of their ass. Why you say? Because IF they had something like that you'd see them entered in the Cannabis Cup or many of the other contests. I dunno man. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Dabu (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't believe anyone would need to smoke 20gram blunts if it was actually decent shit...


----------



## clippy165 (Jun 23, 2008)

In my personal opinion all weed is the same, all depends on the grower. All names to weed are just street terms to make the shyt sound better.If the grower can tske good care of plant guaranteed it will be some good smoke.


----------



## GrimReefa (Jun 24, 2008)

yea i agree toa certain extent, but differen strains prodcue more thc than other, but any weed can be a good hit, if grown right!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 24, 2008)

absoluteley not true different strains yield different results and there all different i know from experience some are weak some are strong grow some hemp or ruderalis and youll see no amount of care will make it into top shelf cannabis. it is true a good grower can get the most out of a strain and someone who sucks growing the same strain will screw it up to the point of it being un-recognizable it wont even look the same as the good growers batch. but still genetics are key for thc levels


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

This Is For All The People Postin About Nyc Diesel/sour Diesel Any1 Else Agree With Me That These Strains Of Marijuana Are Not That Great I Mean Out Of All The Posts In This Thread Most People Are Saying Diesel Now Fuck That I Would With The People That Say Og Kush, Gods Gift, Sensi Star, White Widow, White Russian, La Confidential. Thos Are Wayyyyy Better Then Any Diesel


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 24, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> This Is For All The People Postin About Nyc Diesel/sour Diesel Any1 Else Agree With Me That These Strains Of Marijuana Are Not That Great I Mean Out Of All The Posts In This Thread Most People Are Saying Diesel Now Fuck That I Would With The People That Say Og Kush, Gods Gift, Sensi Star, White Widow, White Russian, La Confidential. Thos Are Wayyyyy Better Then Any Diesel


hey dude have u had white russian??


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

yes i have had white russian it is so simmilar to white widow its basically identical very good bud it gets u baked not high or stoned but baked like a nice sativa/indica mix that warms ur body =)


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 24, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> yes i have had white russian it is so simmilar to white widow its basically identical very good bud it gets u baked not high or stoned but baked like a nice sativa/indica mix that warms ur body =)


then it must have been grown wrong cuz ive heard lot different


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

just cuz its the same strain doesnt mean the genetics are exactly the same cuz they are many of the same strains that the seed banks offer but they r different in they own ways.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

Marijuana Strain Library - White Russian


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 24, 2008)

i just want a strain that after you smoke it your just llike oh my god thats the best thing ever.


----------



## AwesomeDave (Jun 24, 2008)

the strongest shit Ive ever smoked was a hash strain called Afghani Gold (or something similiar). that tobaccy was waccy 

had me seeing myself in this eternity reflection and inventing a completely new language. was 100% pure, three weeks after harvest. try. it.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 24, 2008)

kush king is correct la con or og kill any white strain in potency and i have grown both and have access to all these strains og and la con are simply newer and better. that said i like w.russian w.widow i.c.e. w.ryno etc.. but they are not at the level of some of the socal strains


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 24, 2008)

not to mention the great taste of OG KUSH and LA Confidential some of the best tasting bud


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok I know that it says I'm a "noob" but I have some time under me.

*Strongest: 
[1] Herijuana (Don't think you can buy seeds of it, but I saw it in the Grow Bible.)

[2] White Widow (Most well grown WW is 23-26%) You seem like you know your stuff. It's not like the widow taste bad either. Very earthy!!!


*Best Tasting: 
[1] Lemon G-13
[2] Lemon Skunk


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> kush king is correct la con or og kill any white strain in potency and i have grown both and have access to all these strains og and la con are simply newer and better. that said i like w.russian w.widow i.c.e. w.ryno etc.. but they are not at the level of some of the socal strains


cali cant fuck with amsterdam bud


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 25, 2008)

i have been to amsterdam twice cali has better cannabis strains by far no question. anything in amsterdam is in cali. but we have clone only strains they dont have. besides a good number of the best strains were developed here. i have no need to go back to amsterdam(besides the beautiful women) if you have had the best from both places you would agree with me


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i have been to amsterdam twice cali has better cannabis strains by far no question. anything in amsterdam is in cali. but we have clone only strains they dont have. besides a good number of the best strains were developed here. i have no need to go back to amsterdam(besides the beautiful women) if you have had the best from both places you would agree with me


i have and i dont agree with u sorry dude but its cool everyone likes different kind of bud


----------



## Highland Highs (Jun 26, 2008)

you could have the strongest strain known to man and still it may not be great it all has to do with the way it is grown!!!!! i once did kahli mist and pot of gold at the same time and the pot of gold rocked over it by miles to be fair this is one of the nicest smokes ive had and ive smoked my way round the world lol

so there u go treat them well and they will reward you!


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Jun 29, 2008)

The strongest that I've smoked is Neville's Haze grown outdoors. Just left me stupefied.


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 1, 2008)

Some of you guys have said that durban poison is the bomb.. both dutch passion and nirvana seeds have durban poison, to which breeder are you refering? If it makes any difference..


----------



## tech209 (Jul 2, 2008)

anyone familar with woody kush???? heard it was a mix of lots of kush's into one strain???.................


----------



## wb456 (Jul 2, 2008)

30 years ago, before growing pot was so technical and you grew it outside if you could but mainly depended on imported smoke, I smoked 1/2 joint of some Jamaican weed that ripped my head off. Actually seeing colors. Never had it again after that. Too bad.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 2, 2008)

tech209 said:


> anyone familar with woody kush???? heard it was a mix of lots of kush's into one strain???.................


Don't know much about it, but I did see it in at a Dispensary in Hollywood, they have it regularly and I have seen it both times I have gone, want to say it was $75 per 8th. I smelled it and it was nice almost got some but I got something else at the time, think I got Mango Kush and some Purple Master Kush. Purple Master was some of the best tasting I have ever had, it's in my all time top 10 fav's for sure and I don't normally go too wild for purples.


If you are able to get to Hollywood I can get you the name of the place.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jul 2, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> i have and i dont agree with u sorry dude but its cool everyone likes different kind of bud


 this is kinda funny because most if not all the breeders in amsterdam are using usa genetics somewhere in their hybrids. and the breeders as well as smokers all agree that the best genetics originated in north america and are responible for the increesed quality in marijuana over the past 20 yrs.So even when your in amsterdamn smoking this awesome weed at a coffee house.your smoking a little piece of the usa.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks bonghitsforall i agree


----------



## btamboli (Jul 3, 2008)

best I ever smoked were grown by friends but I would have to say.....Northern Lights. i know its not known as super potent but when i first tried it , it blew my mind!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> this is kinda funny because most if not all the breeders in amsterdam are using usa genetics somewhere in their hybrids. and the breeders as well as smokers all agree that the best genetics originated in north america and are responible for the increesed quality in marijuana over the past 20 yrs.So even when your in amsterdamn smoking this awesome weed at a coffee house.your smoking a little piece of the usa.


bullshit dude........how do u figure that growers in amsterdam use usa genetics do u have any proof?? ummm no u dont so unless u have facts dude dont post shit that u juss think about off the top of ur penny sized brain


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> thanks bonghitsforall i agree


sorry dude but cali doesnt have the best weed.........if anything the best weed in america comes from southern texas its called texas shoreline


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 3, 2008)

lmao texas? you obviously never been to CALI^^ I have my medical card and go to the cannabis clubs all the time, you have no clue wtf ur talkin about bro trust me...


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1019582]lmao texas? you obviously never been to CALI^^ I have my medical card and go to the cannabis clubs all the time, you have no clue wtf ur talkin about bro trust me...[/quote]ok ""BRO"" and i doubt u been to southern texas uve never had texas shoreline b4 dude so zip it


----------



## thebest (Jul 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1019582]lmao texas? you obviously never been to CALI^^ I have my medical card and go to the cannabis clubs all the time, you have no clue wtf ur talkin about bro trust me...[/quote]

lol you have a medical card? what you have to get that? Hope its not terminal. and if it is... SMOKE UP


----------



## thebest (Jul 3, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> ok ""BRO"" and i doubt u been to southern texas uve never had texas shoreline b4 dude so zip it


true. He probably never been to Texas before. But, Ive never been there either. Nor have I been to Cali. But I am going this year! And I plan on looking around. But I know a lot of people that come from both places and most of them always talk about Cali. Now im sure shoreline is straight but cali is known for the buds... AKA the first state to impliment the medical marijuana movement


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

thebest said:


> true. He probably never been to Texas before. But, Ive never been there either. Nor have I been to Cali. But I am going this year! And I plan on looking around. But I know a lot of people that come from both places and most of them always talk about Cali. Now im sure shoreline is straight but cali is known for the buds... AKA the first state to impliment the medical marijuana movement


yea dude i never said cali was bad weed its realllly fuckin good weed actually juss not the best in the world like this dude says


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 3, 2008)

hahahah texas? come on, wtf are you on? texas shorelins sound like sum STRESS(dirt weed), take a Hit of HERIJUANA and then talk to me...


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1019614]hahahah texas? come on, wtf are you on? texas shorelins sound like sum STRESS(dirt weed), take a Hit of HERIJUANA and then talk to me...[/quote]herijuana??........wtf sounds like weed with herpes


----------



## thebest (Jul 3, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> yea dude i never said cali was bad weed its realllly fuckin good weed actually juss not the best in the world like this dude says


well. I can't talk shit. Unfortunetly I havn't been able to smoke that much of the good weed. I mean I smoke a TON of weed. Just no one ever got that GOOD shit. No worries, I will go to texas too. and when I do best believe imma be on that hunt for texas shoreline. better be worth it.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

thebest said:


> well. I can't talk shit. Unfortunetly I havn't been able to smoke that much of the good weed. I mean I smoke a TON of weed. Just no one ever got that GOOD shit. No worries, I will go to texas too. and when I do best believe imma be on that hunt for texas shoreline. better be worth it.


def. dude for sure


----------



## South Texas (Jul 3, 2008)

Trying to harvest, got a rope around one bean stalk.... poor ass mule can't pull the bitch over.... The California method didn't work, wearing panties & trying to talk the Buds off the tree. I don't mind the Cali's acting like the coward French, but pleases don't compare Cal. & Texas. The goal is to learn & teach in this site, be glad to share growing methods, but step down when fucking with Texas. Southern Hospitality is a courtesy, just don't tread too much.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 3, 2008)

The best shit I ever smoked was a few grams I bought off the street on a business trip in San Diego. Dont know what strain it was but DAMN! Me and my brother couldnt stop smilling and telling eachother how high we were. That trip was part of my inspiration to grow since we dont have buds like that where I live. Currently Im flowering some bagseed but Ive got some ICE and AURORA INDICA, 3 seedlings each about a week old, hopefully my best high will soon come from my own closet. Ive heard many good things about these strains


----------



## trapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1019614]hahahah texas? come on, wtf are you on? texas shorelins sound like sum STRESS(dirt weed), take a Hit of HERIJUANA and then talk to me...[/quote]herjiuana,i cant find it any were a buddy grew some about 4 years ago in northern canada,i dont no were he got it,but my buddy smoked it and got lost on the trapline he walked for 20 years lol.so were do you get the seeds,you know.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 3, 2008)

my favorite high is gc.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 3, 2008)

weed from the malawi region in africa contains thcv. an extremely phsycoactive form of thc.


----------



## purple head hunter (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm finishing some THC Bomb.I've tried to find out about it but no-one seems to have grown it.Aparrently it's orse.Anyone with any info feel free to pass it on.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> bullshit dude........how do u figure that growers in amsterdam use usa genetics do u have any proof??


Have you been to seed bank sites? In the description of the strains it is not uncommon to have reference to CA or a KNOWN CA strain in the family tree. Watch some of the videos from greenhouse.nl there are a few that reference CA, pick up any cannabis mag and you will find something in there about how CA is KNOW for it's weed and genetics are used all over the world. A LOT of the seed distributers are located in CA (Apothecary Seeds, Magnus Seeds, ect.) they contract with many Dutch/British/Canadian companies to distribute their products for them since it is not allowed in the US. Do a little homework if you are going to fire off at someone....

Oh and this Texas Shoreline, maybe we will hear of it at the cannabis cup? Or is it just a local cowboy growing it in small batches? I am sure it is kick ass shit but the best? How do you decide what is best when two people can smoke the same shit and one person has a different effect then the other, it happens with weed very commonly, one is horny the other is hungry, one is couchlocked the other is wanting to go out and do something....

Look CA or Amsterdam, they both have killer shit and they both have shit that has genetics that are from the other location, not to mention they both have access to genetics from all over the world (Columbia, Thailand, India, Kush, Africa, Afghanistan, Moroco, ect) and THIS is what creates THE BEST VARIETY of weed... Potency alone is not what makes a good weed!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

South Texas said:


> Trying to harvest, got a rope around one bean stalk.... poor ass mule can't pull the bitch over.... The California method didn't work, wearing panties & trying to talk the Buds off the tree. I don't mind the Cali's acting like the coward French, but pleases don't compare Cal. & Texas. The goal is to learn & teach in this site, be glad to share growing methods, but step down when fucking with Texas. Southern Hospitality is a courtesy, just don't tread too much.


im not from cali or texas or amsterdam but ive had weed from all 3 places and its juss when these dudes come on this claiming that cali has the strongest weed known to man THATS FUCKING BULLSHIT...dont get me wrong cali has some fire weed but not the strongest known to man and that is what this thread is about


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Have you been to seed bank sites? In the description of the strains it is not uncommon to have reference to CA or a KNOWN CA strain in the family tree. Watch some of the videos from greenhouse.nl there are a few that reference CA, pick up any cannabis mag and you will find something in there about how CA is KNOW for it's weed. A LOT of the seed distributers are located in CA, they contract with many Amsterdam and British companies to distribute their products for them since it is not allowed in the US. Do a little homework if you are going to fire off at someone....
> 
> Oh and this Texas Shoreline, maybe we will hear of it at the cannabis cup? Or is it just a local cowboy growing it in small batches? I am sure it is kick ass shit but the best? How do you decide what is best when two people can smoke the same shit and one person has a different effect then the other, it happens with weed very commonly, one is horny the other is hungry, one is couchlocked the other is wanting to go out and do something....
> 
> Look CA or Amsterdam they both have killer shit and they both have shit that has genetics that are from the other location, not to mention they both have access to genetics from all over the world (Columbia, Thailand, India, Kush, Africa, Afghanistan, Moroco, ect) and THIS is what creates THE BEST VARIETY of weed... Potency alone is not what makes a good weed!


i dint say that cali has bad weed and i dint say that texas shoreline is the best all im sayin is that this thread is about the strongest strain known to man and i dont think cali weed is the strongest known to man thats the only point i was trying to make


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 3, 2008)

Who said cali weed was the best known to man?


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Who said cali weed was the best known to man?


look on page 30 of this thread


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> i dint say that cali has bad weed and i dint say that texas shoreline is the best all im sayin is that this thread is about the strongest strain known to man and i dont think cali weed is the strongest known to man thats the only point i was trying to make



Didn't say you did, you said:

"how do u figure that growers in amsterdam use usa genetics do u have any proof??"


I answered your question about proof, then I explained how IMO you can't really judge THE best, this was off topic you are correct. 

As to strongest the ONLY way you could do this is to measure the THC content of even strain, then, you would have to sample a whole lot of strains in different environmental and light conditions with different types of nutrients and average some numbers to find out what strain consistently has the highest THC content (cause you could have ten plants in your grow and each one might have slightly different THC contents) and even then, it would depend on how the THC interacts with the CBD's and CBN's that give the affects that you are talking about. I mean they have pills that are 100% THC (you can't get more potent than that!) and people are able to function on it, yes they get high but similarly to smoking weed. Weed has a diminishing effect, there is a point that more is not necessarily better or will get you higher, instead you sleep or you have OD symptoms (easier to do with ingestion, mainly just sick to stomach and overall feel like shit).


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> i dint say that texas shoreline is the best



UM take a look at page 29....

sorry dude but cali doesnt have the best weed.........if anything the best weed in america comes from southern texas its called texas shoreline


I just cut and pasted........ your words, unless someone else was typing this one


OH and pg 30 doesn't have anyone saying Cali had the strongest...


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 3, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> UM take a look at page 29....
> 
> sorry dude but cali doesnt have the best weed.........if anything the best weed in america comes from southern texas its called texas shoreline
> 
> ...


exactly dude u juss proved my point i was saying texas shoreline is the best in america well its the best ive had out of america DEF. NOT the strongest known to man juss is in america it is to me anyways so far the strongest ive had came outta amsterdam and thats what i said and this dude named bycycle racer or whatever his name is earlier in the thread said that cali has the strongest weed known to man and i quoted him cuz i second that i believe that amsterdam weed is stronger then cali weed and then america came up and i said texas shoreline is the strongest in america that ive had so far not the cali weed they were talking about and then the argument between texas shoreline and cali weed came up and so on and so on but really dude to me in america texas shoreline is the strongest ive tried so far and out of the whole world amsterdam had the best weed but ppl gotta member thats just MY OPINION doesnt mean its a fact ppl get there feelings hurt and hyped up over stupid shit all i said was in my expierence in smokin and my expierence in weed cali is not the strongest so ppl need to chill damn haha


----------



## trapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> weed from the malawi region in africa contains thcv. an extremely phsycoactive form of thc.


ive stated before that the best weed i smoked came from seeds brought over from botsawana africa in the late 60,s when a family member working for cuso sent the seeds and some weed home to friends,just when you thought you were as high as you can get you soared higher,and it had the efect of being phsycoactive,the strain was lost when the main man had all the mothers and clones stolen,but it had to be put into flower right from clone and would still reach 5 feet,the originals grew as high as 20 feet,i saw the B&w pictures of those.But talk of a soaring high,it was and always will be stamped in my memory.I dont know why you never see to many genetics from africa,even crosses,but height might be the reason.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 4, 2008)

trapper said:


> ive stated before that the best weed i smoked came from seeds brought over from botsawana africa in the late 60,s when a family member working for cuso sent the seeds and some weed home to friends,just when you thought you were as high as you can get you soared higher,and it had the efect of being phsycoactive,the strain was lost when the main man had all the mothers and clones stolen,but it had to be put into flower right from clone and would still reach 5 feet,the originals grew as high as 20 feet,i saw the B&w pictures of those.But talk of a soaring high,it was and always will be stamped in my memory.I dont know why you never see to many genetics from africa,even crosses,but height might be the reason.


i just read that fact in a book. but its cool that someone has experience with it. im sure that the genetics are out there somewhere.


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 4, 2008)

Malawi Gold Seeds - Cannabis Seeds - all you need

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=DPFx5 Jorges Diamonds x 5


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2008)

well its just common knowledge the best weed comes from texas lol. i feel bad for some people


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 4, 2008)

You guys are all wrong, the best weed comes from my closet!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 4, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> well its just common knowledge the best weed comes from texas lol. i feel bad for some people


dude u juss need to get over the fact that the strongest weed known to man does NOT come from cali


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2008)

im sorry i dont want to be mean but if you are a medical user in cali you have access to almost anything there is in the cannabis genome thats worth growing and smoking. it is not cali pride or that kind of crap just facts i have lived other places to. good cannabis can be found in alot of places but in cali it is everywhere this is common knowledge i grew up here but did not really see the diversity until i was able to get a medical recomendation because of the laws we are able to rapidly develop and perfect whatever strain we want. even before the medical movement cali was known for its strain development back in the 70's many current strains in amsterdam were developed from strains sent from cali. many seed bank owners come from cali. im not making this up look into it also look into (by state cannabis production) cali is 1 by a large margin


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

I've heard of yellow weed. My friends smoked it b4 i was also a stoner and they all took 1 bong hit. They said it was supposed to be some shit from africa, But apparently it fucked them up good. And they smoke a lot!


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Jul 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> mk-ultra is g-13/og kush... there is debate as to og k's true genes. it definetley is a hybrid


I'm getting this information from "The Cannabible 3" by Jason King to clear up the mass confusion surrounding OG Kush, Sour Diesel and other related strains. He got the real story from the people who actually created Diesel and I believe him. 

In the beginning there was Chem. Dawg is just Chem grown organically. Some seeds from this delicious Chem/Dawg (either a Chem/Dawg male or hermaphrodite Chem/Dawg fathered the seeds) were taken to Massachussets where they were grown. Seeds from that batch were given to a NYC grower who named his plants Diesel. A few years later a hermaphroditic Massachusetts Super Skunk pollinated the Diesel and from the seeds it created Sour Diesel and OG Kush were born.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 5, 2008)

Serius LeHigh III said:


> I'm getting this information from "The Cannabible 3" by Jason King to clear up the mass confusion surrounding OG Kush, Sour Diesel and other related strains. He got the real story from the people who actually created Diesel and I believe him.
> 
> In the beginning there was Chem. Dawg is just Chem grown organically. Some seeds from this delicious Chem/Dawg (either a Chem/Dawg male or hermaphrodite Chem/Dawg fathered the seeds) were taken to Massachussets where they were grown. Seeds from that batch were given to a NYC grower who named his plants Diesel. A few years later a hermaphroditic Massachusetts Super Skunk pollinated the Diesel and from the seeds it created Sour Diesel and OG Kush were born.


Source?


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 5, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Source?


He has it pretty close to what the Cannabible (The Cannabible) gives as a history of the genetics of OG. 

There is also some talk that the Colorado guys got pissed off when the NYC guys because they renamed the Chem Dawg to NYC Diesel, or something similar to this and at the time they moved from Colorado and were growing on the west coast and by the ocean somewhere and so they decided to call the West coast version of the NYC Diesel "OG or Ocean Grown" I may have a little missing out of this story, can't remember all the details..... I don't know this story has much merit but I guess that is how Urban Legends are uh? 


Here I found this on another site....... 

BC Bud Depot Forums > Qiuck ? Is Og Kush The Same As Sour Diesel

Originally posted by JJ-NYC
Let me give everyone a history lesson about the Diesel. The Chem Dawg was a unknown indica strain (Kush, HP, or NL?) old school, from Colorado. (Does anyone know what strain or its origin?)This is the original NYC DIESEL. Two friends met on Dead tour. A pound of Chem was mailed to Mass. around 93-94.Seeds were found and started. My friend met Mass.G. at Phish tour 93-94. Clones of the Chem Dawg and Super Skunk made their way to NYC. With no male, The Weasel crossed a Sensi NL male with the Super Skunk. Took a male and crossed it with the Chem Dawg creating the Underdawg Diesel or (Diesel no.1, Headband Diesel, or Daywrecker Diesel). Another strain in his room the DNL NL/Shiva(RFK)/Hawaiian cross) self seeded the Under Dawg a seed was grown and The Sour Diesel was created, no planned breeding, it just happened. This is the Diesel gospel. Everything else is BS including soma (who the fuck is soma?) I challenge anyone who questions this fact, for I have been involved with the Diesel since it came to NYC.


Originally posted by ThaDocta
soma got his diesel from a bagseed from a buddy from NYC or at least that&#8217;s how soma described it. his diesel could be an s1 of original diesel, underdawg, sour d, or any other b/c it sounds like all of them in nyc gets mixed up pretty easily (due to similar heritage)
unless you&#8217;re really in the loop and have access to all of them and know heritage. that leaves a range of options for soma's expression of his bagseed diesel momma. and yes, his nyc diesel is not pure diesel, his first hybrid that won the awards was that diesel bag
momma cross shanti's afghani/hawaiian male. i believe the current seeds sold by soma are a first backcross to his diesel mom.

So.....

Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Soma's NYCD = Diesel Bagseed (probably orig, not sour) X (Afghani X Hawaiian)
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
RFK = NL X Shiva

The sativa comes from skunk. Two different types Mass. Super Skunk, which was in the Under Dawg Diesel and RFK skunk which was bred into the DNL. The newest confirmed breeding. The DNL was a RFK skunk female/Hawaiian male x NL male. The breeding on this strain has been very unclear over the years . First thought to be a Diesel x NL cross
(that&#8217;s how it got its name DNL) this plant grows tall and stretches very similar growth to the Sour.

RFK was a skunk strain developed from seeds found in a bag scored at the 90-91? Dead shows at RFK there were 3 different versions of RFK Skunk 1,2,3. The strain was given to a friend with some Hawaiian seeds (still investigating source) and he crossed the two. Had a female and added some NL pollen (investigating source) creating the DNL, which hermi and seeded the Under Dawg Diesel. I know its confusing. But I think it should be like this...

Original Diesel = Dawg/Chem X (MassSuperSkunk X SensiNL)
Sour Diesel = Original Diesel X DNL
DNL = (RFK Skunk X Hawaiian) X NL
RFK = Skunk strain from RFK dead Shows 90-91

Some of the breeding was planned and some not. The Sour was not planned. The RFK's and stuff was around before the Diesel. Once they got a hold of the Chem they started breeding what they had into it. The DNL was the original cash crop before the Diesel and Sour. But was phased out after being taken over by the Diesel. Only the original breeder and a few have the strain now. Many different crosses were made seeds still exist but are over 10 years old. Once they created the Diesel they were contempt and stopped breeding.

Source: International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - sourDeez flowerin


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> im sorry i dont want to be mean but if you are a medical user in cali you have access to almost anything there is in the cannabis genome thats worth growing and smoking. it is not cali pride or that kind of crap just facts i have lived other places to. good cannabis can be found in alot of places but in cali it is everywhere this is common knowledge i grew up here but did not really see the diversity until i was able to get a medical recomendation because of the laws we are able to rapidly develop and perfect whatever strain we want. even before the medical movement cali was known for its strain development back in the 70's many current strains in amsterdam were developed from strains sent from cali. many seed bank owners come from cali. im not making this up look into it also look into (by state cannabis production) cali is 1 by a large margin


the most/best weed is in california. no doubt. but this is about the strain. it all comes down to how it is grown. outdoor organic is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin53191 (Jul 6, 2008)

U guys do know this is a never ending thread right there is never gonna be a wholehearted agreement there will always be the one guy that says no this is better. Imo trainwreck is the best. Ne one know the thc content on this strain?
K5


----------



## 2legit2quit (Jul 6, 2008)

its gods gift OG Kust x Grandaddy Purple
im about to breed sum


----------



## 2legit2quit (Jul 6, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> dude u juss need to get over the fact that the strongest weed known to man does NOT come from cali


eat a dick hater. you know the best weed comes from cali


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 6, 2008)

2legit2quit said:


> eat a dick hater. you know the best weed comes from cali


not quite there little buddy.....


----------



## REDJELLYNINJA (Jul 6, 2008)

The best bud in the world??

The one thats in the bag in your pocket right now!!


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 6, 2008)

it's called ivory. And you get to see dead people and shit.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2008)

when its all said and done redjellyninja is right if i have nothing anythings appreciated


----------



## Kevin53191 (Jul 6, 2008)

REDJELLYNINJA said:


> The best bud in the world??
> 
> The one thats in the bag in your pocket right now!!


Or the bag of bud that came from ur own plants is the best imo.
K5


----------



## Jungleman (Jul 6, 2008)

You like method man and red man ya  







Joker52 said:


> it's called ivory. And you get to see dead people and shit.


----------



## RadioKills (Jul 6, 2008)

This hippy on the far side of my town has crossed so many strains into this uber plant that he likes to call WheelChair.

See, most weed you get stoned, noticably stoned, this strain is called Wheelchair because the only thing you can do is sit on the fucking couch and veg!

hahaha

So WheelChair weed is the best.


----------



## mr. purpzzz (Jul 6, 2008)

id have to say that the most potent strain ive ever smoked was hashberry. it was that blueish purple color and tasted really hashy. by far the most stoned ive ever been.


----------



## HumboldtHigh (Jul 6, 2008)

The best dank i've smoked would have to be Snow Caps. The buds were super tight and Covered in THC. Havent seen it that dank again, but still a bomb weed to smoke. And there are alot to choose from in Humboldt.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 7, 2008)

HumboldtHigh said:


> The best dank i've smoked would have to be Snow Caps. The buds were super tight and Covered in THC. Havent seen it that dank again, but still a bomb weed to smoke. And there are alot to choose from in Humboldt.


hell yeah. we used to get this bud called snowcapO.D.. it was super dense small crystalized nuggets. almost forgot about that one. i wouldnt say it was the strongest strain ever. but it was a good run of crops.

i remember smoking an ak47 once that put me out. i didnt like it. killed me. but it was super strong.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 7, 2008)

snowcap and hashberry can be good but not the best i have grown both and purchased many times snowcap mostly sativa hashberry mostly indica. try to find some true og kush if it is the real og kush you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 8, 2008)

Strongest strain known to man? Pussy!


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 9, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> Strongest strain known to man? Pussy!


then why do i always want to get high before or after?


----------



## redshades (Jul 9, 2008)

SOUR DIESEL. the first time i smoked it had me high for a 1.5hrs. 1 gram blunt! also ive been getting more and more and it seems to not b as good as it was! maybe idk but if you smoke a certain weed everyday will tht make you tolerated to that strain. cuz i got sum gods gift and that shit had me hi as hell but i smoked the diesel and nothing! not really nothing but u no not the desired effect


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 9, 2008)

G13 28% THC #1
WHITE WIDOW and some off breeds can reach 20-25% (eg. ice/queen/rhino)


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 10, 2008)

reefcouple said:


> G13 28% THC #1
> WHITE WIDOW and some off breeds can reach 20-25% (eg. ice/queen/rhino)


i think it is hard to grow it with maximum THC.
i've had some great G13 and WW that were far from the "strongest" bud ive ever smoked.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

some realllly goood grown white russian dudes u gotta try it its a mix of ak-47 and white widow for those who dint know


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> some realllly goood grown white russian dudes u gotta try it its a mix of ak-47 and white widow for those who dint know


sounds killer. ak 47 is a little too heavy for me. but the WW might boost it in a way. where did you hear of this?


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> sounds killer. ak 47 is a little too heavy for me. but the WW might boost it in a way. where did you hear of this?


hear of what??


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 12, 2008)

whtie russian.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

WHITE RUSSIAN...........These seeds produce plants that are fantastic in both appearance, and effect. One of the most typically indica strains, White Russian is a stable cross of AK-47 and White Widow (a prize winning indica clone). Medium height, consistent plants and dense, very resinous flower tops (crystals appear after about 5 weeks of flowering). With such a strong indica background, the plants smell quite strong during both their growth and flowering period. In an independent seed comparison in which over 150 different seedstrains were grown out in a greenhouse, the White Russian came out as the strongest plant (22% THC, likely to be the strongest plant known at present!!)


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

cheese....


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> cheese....


cheese????


----------



## Code420 (Jul 22, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> cheese????


Haven't tried it either but its big in the uk. Ive heard its a indica pheno from a pack of skunk #1. Its particularly strong for skunk #1 and has a unique cheesy taste and smell.

My top 3 favorites would be
1)Og Kush
2)New York Diesel
3)White Russian


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 23, 2008)

not sure it was actually 'the' cheese... but a few months ago I ran across some 'original cheese' at a local dispensary, it was very nice  have to be on my top 10, very potent but was more uplifting and felt more like a sativa high. I know why they called it cheese  you could go to the store get a bag of cheetoes, two baggies and a blind fold (well you might not have to go to the store for the last two, lol). Get a friend blindfold him/her, put a nug in one baggie and a couple of cheetoes in the other and s/he might not be able to tell the difference.... it was some of my favorite smelling bud of all time. 

But like I said earlier, because of the more sativa high I experienced it might not have been the british strain of cheese, but it was a very good med...  

Also had a Swiss Cheese strain, it was not as strong in either smell or potency but, there was a musty smell that could be similar to a Swiss, Provolone or Parmesan kind of an oder. While not as potent it was more an Indica high and was a pleasant smoke with good taste.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jul 23, 2008)

DragNFly said:


> High gang, newbee to site, but have been growing about 8 yrs, high is subjective to body type, different strains effect different people different ways, my top is Super Silver Haze, (haze pheno), Trainwreck, a 2001 vintage Northern Lights


The SSH is nice but very resistant to being cloned--I've been working on the cloning for a month now and still only able to get 40% success under perfect conditions-------------the strongest shit I've smoked is Hindu-kush.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 23, 2008)

back in the day, I had some real acapulco gold- psychedelic high for a young punk...also there was this one pheno of colombian brickweed tha affected me way more than everyone else...have you ever had to crawl home on weed? but that was back then. now; my faves are purple urkel, trainwreck(who said weed was de-motivating?!) makes me wanna' build the taj mahal!!!!,I love the lemon inhale/ kush exhale of diesel, but I've had some sativas that put diesel to shame!...one of my projects right now is crystal haze- nl/haze X white widow. those are 3 of the 5 majors- nl,super skunk, haze, ww, g-13...now that'd be a mix...we're talkin' some serious upholstry glue!!!!


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have bought some meds from the club that stated it was 24.5% thc it was called Cerebus Sativa and apparently they send it off to a chem lab to check for any mold spores pesticides and thc content. they even have a little book of test results that you can look at from the lab pretty cool eh


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 23, 2008)

luuuuv that kush!!!! I hope I die with the eternal taste of kush in my mouth!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Widow Maker said:


> Like the title says. What do you guys think? Post links if you can please.


hybred vigor! hitler would've had supermen, had he bred norsemen to zulu 'zebra-bitch'(eddie murphy)...look at white widow...take a crazy jungle goddess talkin' portugesa ninety miles an hour, cross with mongo the 300 lb. south indian temple guard that doesn't talk at all....you get the picture....how about some malawi crossed with matanuska? somewhere in someone's collection of bagseed may be the progenitor of sheer madness... like plants, most people have at least one nutcase in their family..I've been looking for years...still cant find the nutcase in my family!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i gotta get me sum GC


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 24, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> hybred vigor! hitler would've had supermen, had he bred norsemen to zulu 'zebra-bitch'(eddie murphy)...look at white widow...take a crazy jungle goddess talkin' portugesa ninety miles an hour, cross with mongo the 300 lb. south indian temple guard that doesn't talk at all....you get the picture....how about some malawi crossed with matanuska? somewhere in someone's collection of bagseed may be the progenitor of sheer madness... like plants, most people have at least one nutcase in their family..I've been looking for years...still cant find the nutcase in my family!!!!


some malawi / ak-47 imo would be a deadly black sheep.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy shit! My dad was going through some old boxes in the garage and found a few seeds. He thinks they are columbian, but they've been packed away for nearly 30 years, I seriously doubt they will germ but we are trying anyway. It would be awesome if we recoverd some long lost genetics but we are skeptical.


----------



## edux10 (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the % of THC mean? I think there is no basis to this. There is no way the mass of bud is 23% THC maybe like 1% of the surface area is THC. no way 20. I know and have seen this advertised before but what are they measuring?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

i had 50 seeds that were saved from the 80's by my godmother, 
only one germ, it was female and booomb... 
starting growing deformed at first. grew out of it though.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i had 50 seeds that were saved from the 80's by my godmother,
> only one germ, it was female and booomb...
> starting growing deformed at first. grew out of it though.


1 out of 50 huh, thats cool one sprouted. We found 5 but 2 were crushed. I saw recently where a seed that was several thousand years old sprouted (not cannabis, an extinct palm plant). The palm plant is now a few years old and doing fine. Gives me a small bit of hope, but I seriously doubt 40 year old cannabis seeds will still sprout. Too bad


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

you can try them... its not that hard anyway.
if they dont sprout in 2 months their no good.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

They are already sitting in a small cup of water in my clone/seedling box. Been there since this morning.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 24, 2008)

muahaha then good luck!


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 24, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> muahaha then good luck!


Thanks, Im gonna need it


----------



## mikeshammy (Jul 28, 2008)

facts are facts but if you are looking for the best outdoor strains northern California has is the place....from Sacramento all the way to the coast of southern Oregon !!!


----------



## High4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

I read that mandals satori is 1 of the strongest strains 
thou its very hard to get hold of now .. i cant put any truth to it its just what i read from people selling the seeds haha it looks very good thou and the lads on dr.c that were lucky enough to get it say its super smoke ....


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 28, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I read that mandals satori is 1 of the strongest strains
> thou its very hard to get hold of now .. i cant put any truth to it its just what i read from people selling the seeds haha it looks very good thou and the lads on dr.c that were lucky enough to get it say its super smoke ....


never heard of it


----------



## shaggy420 (Jul 28, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> never heard of it


 
No where to be close to being the strongest but,it is tasty potent and yields well.
Check the breeder out for urself.
Mandla


----------



## High4Life (Jul 28, 2008)

shaggy420 said:


> No where to be close to being the strongest but,it is tasty potent and yields well.
> Check the breeder out for urself.
> Mandla


Im not trying to back up something i read from a breeder , but they say if its grew in the correct conditions it can reach tch levels as high as 29 .


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> 1 out of 50 huh, thats cool one sprouted. We found 5 but 2 were crushed. I saw recently where a seed that was several thousand years old sprouted (not cannabis, an extinct palm plant). The palm plant is now a few years old and doing fine. Gives me a small bit of hope, but I seriously doubt 40 year old cannabis seeds will still sprout. Too bad


 'jesus' dates from mosada nonetheless!


----------



## Corbat420 (Jul 31, 2008)

i've heard "alaskan thunderfuck" can literaly knock an experianced smoker on there ass......in the words of my roommate "crack doesn't compair". just words from a mouth tho, havent smoked any myself.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

edux10 said:


> What is the % of THC mean? I think there is no basis to this. There is no way the mass of bud is 23% THC maybe like 1% of the surface area is THC. no way 20. I know and have seen this advertised before but what are they measuring?


 that's exactly what I thought!..also seed sellers and breeders sometimes come up with figures that would be wishful thinking at best; especially considering mendel's peas, and different phenotypes found in a common seed order.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Jul 31, 2008)

g13 is probably my favorite but i had some chronic sensimillia the other day


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> cali cant fuck with amsterdam bud


are you on glue?!!! you can grow the killer in a siberian salt mine!!!! having said that...you can't match the growing conditions south of the grey zone(anything north of mendocino county)...that means even foggy bottom B.C. but especially northern godforsaken europe! why are all the real euro growers moving to spain? it ain't the sangria bub!!! the best places in the world to grow: high altitude(intense sun) , dry air (more resin),tropical(better vegging)...let's see :cali- sunny,even the cloudy days (all 3) have at least a few hrs. sun...nederhash-cloudy for half the year, and mold probs. cali-morning fog til 11:00...middle of july,70 degrees...low humidity the rest of the time, especially fall when it really counts...nederhash- hows that mold problem? what?it's been solid grey for 2 weeks now? that's gotta' hurt bud formation! how's the weather in mallorca? bet weed grows really well there! yeah...cali can't compare to the optimal conditions in nederhash!....if you're talking strains...it's worldwide- diesel:bagseed from deer creek,INDIANA,bubblegum:some other hillbilly, INDIANA.does that make indiana the new weed capitol? lots of strains came from both cali, and nederhash....where's all the credit due for mazar-i-sharif? some of the best I ever had was from a wrecking yard in gary indiana next to the 80/94 expwy!!! and that's a toxic wasteland!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

Highland Highs said:


> you could have the strongest strain known to man and still it may not be great it all has to do with the way it is grown!!!!! i once did kahli mist and pot of gold at the same time and the pot of gold rocked over it by miles to be fair this is one of the nicest smokes ive had and ive smoked my way round the world lol
> 
> so there u go treat them well and they will reward you!


 that's soo true! I got some pot of gold so crappy(sleepweed), that the dealer dropped the grower! and flying dutchman practically stake their name on it!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 31, 2008)

right on hillbilly i have tried to explain this numerous times people are deeply confused and badly uneducted to the enviromental needs of the cannabis genome when grown outdoors it is sad really


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> not to mention the great taste of OG KUSH and LA Confidential some of the best tasting bud


 I live for the taste of kush, but the master around here seems just as strong, and the o.g.grower grows the killer tw,p.erkel,and the tastiest diesel. I've heard the o.g.'s the shit, I just need to grow it myself...I'd like to cross it with the white(master)kush I'm crossing right now.I want that hashy kushy goodness, with a ww punch to it!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

Nuclear Bud said:


> in my experience super skunk has been the best for me in soil growing it was little to no effort to grow and had a ridiculous yield and was uber potent


 that damn s.s. grows like little shop 'o horrors! I'd never seen anything grow that fast! it's not the highest t.h.c., but damn!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jul 31, 2008)

gohydro said:


> Yeah...I read about "sex" as well as a few other strains from THC. I actually posted my own thread asking if anybody had heard of this strain. THC is always out of sex as well as Gremlin. I managed to get a few Gremlin seeds prior to them running out but haven't germed them yet. Anyway....The answers I got from various RIU'ers made sense. Most people think THC labs pulled that number out of their ass. Why you say? Because IF they had something like that you'd see them entered in the Cannabis Cup or many of the other contests. I dunno man. Sounds fishy to me.


 as a matter of fact; that figure was pulled from their ass!!!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 31, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> right on hillbilly i have tried to explain this numerous times people are deeply confused and badly uneducted to the enviromental needs of the cannabis genome when grown outdoors it is sad really


indoor is better


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 31, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> are you on glue?!!! you can grow the killer in a siberian salt mine!!!! having said that...you can't match the growing conditions south of the grey zone(anything north of mendocino county)...that means even foggy bottom B.C. but especially northern godforsaken europe! why are all the real euro growers moving to spain? it ain't the sangria bub!!! the best places in the world to grow: high altitude(intense sun) , dry air (more resin),tropical(better vegging)...let's see :cali- sunny,even the cloudy days (all 3) have at least a few hrs. sun...nederhash-cloudy for half the year, and mold probs. cali-morning fog til 11:00...middle of july,70 degrees...low humidity the rest of the time, especially fall when it really counts...nederhash- hows that mold problem? what?it's been solid grey for 2 weeks now? that's gotta' hurt bud formation! how's the weather in mallorca? bet weed grows really well there! yeah...cali can't compare to the optimal conditions in nederhash!....if you're talking strains...it's worldwide- diesel:bagseed from deer creek,INDIANA,bubblegum:some other hillbilly, INDIANA.does that make indiana the new weed capitol? lots of strains came from both cali, and nederhash....where's all the credit due for mazar-i-sharif? some of the best I ever had was from a wrecking yard in gary indiana next to the 80/94 expwy!!! and that's a toxic wasteland!


ok but ur point only consists of outdoor growing it has nothing to do with indoor growing


----------



## High4Life (Jul 31, 2008)

Amsterdam bud is not worth the money my own organic gear is better , Amsterdam is full of rip off merchents selling gear full of chemicals and there strains are a bit out of date compaired to some of the gear i see in those cali med. stores 

Amsterdam is like the hookers played out . If you buy good seeds and a decent set up you own will be better that smelly amsterdams every time 
Id also take indoor over out door every time ..h4l


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 1, 2008)

i agree high4life best ive come across was in cali not amsterdam this seems to be consistent. besides alot of the new top tier strains are clone only


----------



## chredwar27 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to sample AK-47, White Widow, Ice, Northern Lights x Blueberry and out of all of those the Ice was unanimously the strongest according to friends and I. All grown by same guy under same conditions. I don't understand how one can get so high they vomit. When my buddy was growing 4 of us smoked 2 huge 'rillos of ice and widow consecutively and that is by far the most high I have ever been and didn't feel sick at all. I looked like the Joker for 3 hours until I ate but no sickness.

Also, all the people who say they've smoked G13 makes me wonder if it was really G13 or just really good weed?


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 2, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> ok but ur point only consists of outdoor growing it has nothing to do with indoor growing


 I'm afraid thousands of cali growers could not disagree more...there's nothing indoor that surpasses outdoor for quality...not quantity. I've talked to people who have grown the same strains both in and out(this is my 1st. yr. for both)and I have never heard anyone say indoor is tastier or more potent. there are factors outdoors that affect the strength and flavor-real sunlight, complex organic processes in the soil, cool nights(at least on the central coast),morning fog...all these things affect quality....sure...you can grow tomatoes the size of your head by growing in a 'lab'...but I want those little organic strawberries, not flavorless watsonville giants! here on the central coast, outdoor organic is the tops..period! weed snobs know! and nobody here wants indoor...that's what people buy when there's no outdoor organic...I can tell the difference side by side- it's in the sugars...indoor is way harsh compared!


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah organic in soil produces best quality by far. i have noticed hydro will look more crystal covered and yield big quickly but flavor and potency are lacking compared to soil.i prefer quality not quantity


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 3, 2008)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> I'm afraid thousands of cali growers could not disagree more...there's nothing indoor that surpasses outdoor for quality...not quantity. I've talked to people who have grown the same strains both in and out(this is my 1st. yr. for both)and I have never heard anyone say indoor is tastier or more potent. there are factors outdoors that affect the strength and flavor-real sunlight, complex organic processes in the soil, cool nights(at least on the central coast),morning fog...all these things affect quality....sure...you can grow tomatoes the size of your head by growing in a 'lab'...but I want those little organic strawberries, not flavorless watsonville giants! here on the central coast, outdoor organic is the tops..period! weed snobs know! and nobody here wants indoor...that's what people buy when there's no outdoor organic...I can tell the difference side by side- it's in the sugars...indoor is way harsh compared!


ill argue with u till im blue in the face cuz when grown indoor u can perfect the growing conditions outdoor is not always that way..........and u sayin no one wants indoor ur a funny funny guy


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 3, 2008)

outdoor organic is the best!
but too each his own.


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 3, 2008)

i think age depends alot on wether u prefer outdoor or indoor i think younger people prefer indoor and older people outdoor, im not sayin every1 but just as a rule of thumb, i also think that younger smokers just naturaly assume if its good its indoor if its bad its outdoor, but as we know it all depends on conditions sum of that bad bud could be an amatuer indoor attempt, as far as the best dope goes nowdays all the strains that are going about seem to get u pretty stoned for example u would be hard pressed to tell the difference in stone between a good white strain and a good skunk strain what i base my overall stone on is how fresh i wake up the next day, if u wake up without a back of the head chemical headache it is a good stone.


----------



## wonderbhoy1888 (Aug 3, 2008)

i just got a hold of some orange kush and i gotta say it was a good trip,the fridge got emptied after 1 hour


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 3, 2008)

so true about old and young smokers at the dispenseries i see older guys always going for some of the older strains mostly sativas like trainwreck haze strains snowcap etc... while the younger crowd goes right for the og kush. i like og alot but still like and purchase older strains periodically. it seems indoor hydro is common to find good soil grown less common because of yield i suppose and bag appeal (visual sellability) if i had to pick 1 strain it would be true og kush you just cant lose on this one flavor high looks. i cant argue the merits of in or outdoor grows but i think eather way organic in soil is best when done properly


----------



## Kialhimself (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmmm I remember some very messed up times with a bag of cheese =D otherwise I have been recommended train-wreck but not yet tried???


----------



## Malakai (Aug 3, 2008)

Im growing some trainwreck, and I have heard that its name started because they found it near a trainwreck not sure if its true but, I have smoked some and its a tad harsh but great head and body smoke~ So good luck on your adventures also!


----------



## erazerhedd (Aug 4, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Arjans Haze is probably the strongest weed ive ever smoked. i thinks its a hybrid of neville's haze and SSH. its said THC content is supposedly 23%


 yea i second that ii rekon thats 24 per cent more depending on conditions erazerhedd


----------



## High4Life (Aug 8, 2008)

Malakai said:


> Im growing some trainwreck, and I have heard that its name started because they found it near a trainwreck not sure if its true but, I have smoked some and its a tad harsh but great head and body smoke~ So good luck on your adventures also!


Yea thats true man they found it in a train that crashed in the late 1960s and grew inside that train wild it was hippys traveling to a concert when it crashed and they just left the train there as the trax got shut down .. No male so no seeds wish i had some


----------



## BucknDaOdds (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I browsed thru all the posts and see no mention of "Super Nova". Suppose to be the latest out of Amsterdam. It's been out there for over a year, so certainly someone must have grown it out by now. They claim it has 25% THC, which is the most I have seen listed for any seed at any of the various banks. I'll give you my personal opinion in about six weeks.


----------



## 045 DEUCE (Aug 9, 2008)

Malakai said:


> Im growing some trainwreck, and I have heard that its name started because they found it near a trainwreck not sure if its true but, I have smoked some and its a tad harsh but great head and body smoke~ So good luck on your adventures also!


 i was reading in skunk magazine and they said that its called trainwreck because when it was first grown a bunch of different strains were being grown at the same time and they all pollinated each other so its a "trainwreck of different genetics". i dont know about a bunch of hippies growing in a trainwreck haha, sounds a little far fetched if u ask me.LOL 
A quote from the magazine, "In the early 80's, trainwreck, a commonly used term back then, meant pollination that occurred with good, but unknown specific re-combination. The resulting generation of seeds was always referred to as a "train wreck" and is usually defined by a feature; Humboldt Trainwreck, LA Trainwrek, Purple Trainwreck, Lemon Trainwreck and the list goes on. You could have three different males and a few different females in Trainwreck pollination; as long as there are multiple genotypes involved, its a "trainwreck" in my book."


----------



## High4Life (Aug 9, 2008)

Its from the hippy train man i tell ya .. I even know the hippy that caused the crash and droped the seeds from his pocket his name is scribbys .. no shit


----------



## 045 DEUCE (Aug 9, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Its from the hippy train man i tell ya .. I even know the hippy that caused the crash and droped the seeds from his pocket his name is scribbys .. no shit


damn thats pretty crazy


----------



## NorthernCali13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I call bullshit, but good story, why don't you also tell us the story of G-13


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 9, 2008)

BucknDaOdds said:


> Well, I browsed thru all the posts and see no mention of "Super Nova". Suppose to be the latest out of Amsterdam. It's been out there for over a year, so certainly someone must have grown it out by now. They claim it has 25% THC, which is the most I have seen listed for any seed at any of the various banks. I'll give you my personal opinion in about six weeks.


i second that www.worldofseeds.com has a strain called sex its a type of haze and somethin else and its listed at 27% thc but i highly doubt its that high but who knows


----------



## cookin (Aug 11, 2008)

sidngroovennude said:


> i think age depends alot on wether u prefer outdoor or indoor i think younger people prefer indoor and older people outdoor, im not sayin every1 but just as a rule of thumb, i also think that younger smokers just naturaly assume if its good its indoor if its bad its outdoor, but as we know it all depends on conditions sum of that bad bud could be an amatuer indoor attempt, as far as the best dope goes nowdays all the strains that are going about seem to get u pretty stoned for example u would be hard pressed to tell the difference in stone between a good white strain and a good skunk strain what i base my overall stone on is how fresh i wake up the next day, if u wake up without a back of the head chemical headache it is a good stone.


what do you mean by chemical headache in the morning, like that horrible groggy feeling, can you get round that with organics, i thought that was just part of smoking, but then again kind of makes sense if it is. When i smoked back in ethiopia and bolivia can't really remember having it, and i'm that all the weed was natural, but now in england I will get it pretty much all the time to varying degrees, and it will all definitely be grown chemically.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 12, 2008)

NorthernCali13 said:


> I call bullshit, but good story, why don't you also tell us the story of G-13


Thats for another day on jackanory ..


----------



## OrarkCray (Aug 15, 2008)

David O'Brien said:


> Too many seed sellers inflate the THC content of their product. I feel that if you can get anything around 15% THC you have a good product. Years ago I heard of a long time grower getting 30% THC from a plant that he spent all kinds of time and money on growing it out. The plant was Northern Lights #1.
> 
> I think that on the street most bud these days come in between 5 to 10% THC. This is very difficult to determine because it is very expensive to do the lab work necessary to find out the THC content.
> 
> At the end of the day who cares as long as your bud gets the job done!


The percentage they give you is the thc content of the resin, which means that in 100 g of resin a 20% thc plant will have 20 g of thc. The highest recorded thc was 27%. If anyone put more money and time into a plant they can improve the amounts of resin but not the thc percentage, the percentage is genetic, the amount of resin is determined by the grower (generally) To really get a potent plant, find one ppl have been talking about for awhile (make sure its not a hyped strain) and buy as many seeds of it as possible. Generally it takes 50-100 plants from seed to find a killer mom that has good thc percentage.


----------



## OrarkCray (Aug 15, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Yea thats true man they found it in a train that crashed in the late 1960s and grew inside that train wild it was hippys traveling to a concert when it crashed and they just left the train there as the trax got shut down .. No male so no seeds wish i had some


sorry dude, ur buddy is full of shit, growing in a trainwreck? Ha ha ha nope sorry dude, it was grown by some grower (indoors) who happened to make a good strain, just like all the clone only's.


----------



## ricky ronatello (Aug 15, 2008)

ive had folks at work show me what they considered being bomb weed and it ended up being schwag


----------



## Kludge (Aug 15, 2008)

Strongest weed known to man?

I have one word for you: Pineapple Express


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 15, 2008)

I've smoked it all From Amsterdam to Humboldt and without a doubt the best strain I have ever got my hands on was 707 HEADBAND which is OG KUSH X SOUR DIESEL...when grown right, nothing can touch this strain. Here's a pic for ya. Peace.











I'd estimate THC @ 22-25% Easy
NUFF SAID


----------



## Dutch1976 (Aug 15, 2008)

We went to Lollapalloza this year and we smoked some PPP I had saved, I was so high I...couldn't...talk in..complete..sentences. But as far as best strain,I think it has alot to do with where I'm at, who I'm with and what time a day it is. Smoked hash until I puked when I was 14 or so. Thats pro'ly the highest I've ever been.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 15, 2008)

OrarkCray said:


> sorry dude, ur buddy is full of shit, growing in a trainwreck? Ha ha ha nope sorry dude, it was grown by some grower (indoors) who happened to make a good strain, just like all the clone only's.


Always 1 to pick up a quote haha I thought i made so no 1 could believe it hahah Like All that hype around cheese when you smoke it your head spins  Its the strongest gear ive smoked no head spinnning tho or lavatiting 

Yea it bullshit man as if a plant would be growning wild in a trainwreck untouched from the 1960,s


----------



## Budsworth (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't smoked the strongest strain known to man yet!!!!


----------



## ricky ronatello (Aug 15, 2008)

those medicinal containers..


----------



## 045 DEUCE (Aug 15, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Strongest weed known to man?
> 
> I have one word for you: Pineapple Express


dude thats 2 words, haha.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 16, 2008)

I haven't tried the 707 headband but other headband pot was just ok for me-there are so many great stoney strains out there-it's hard to put a lable on the strongest one---seems to me when I come across something really strong I just want to take a nap unless it's mostly sativa. Most of the chem dawg strains are very nice-only tried a couple of them yet---I had a Hindu kush x Afghan that had me on the floor about a year ago. I want to try Neville's haze-heard good things about it.


----------



## grap3vine (Aug 16, 2008)

cali-high said:


> Trainwreck,true blueberry,ak47
> 
> those are my top 3


going to go with cali-high on this. anything in sw fl right now is either pure power or trainwreck. the trainwreck is the best shit I have ever sceen. This color here for the hairs, this color here for the leaves. And the rest is all crystals. You actually can't even see that much of the leaves, the whole thing is covered in crystals and you can only see green specks where there isn't complete crystal coverage. The plant smells exactly like a pine tree, and is a very smooth smoke. There is no taste, just smoothness...


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 16, 2008)

headband/ og kush/ la con/ bubba kush/ herowauna/ purple urkel/gdp etc... these are some of the best out there. i dont know why people keep naming old strains like white russian trainwreck hazes etc.. there great but are not as good as the newest strains and are outdated. to really have access to all strains at all times you really have to have a medical recommendation then you really can smoke and grow these different strains and have a un-biased oppinion to which is best. even in amsterdam most of the best strains are not available yet as most are clone only


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 16, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I haven't tried the 707 headband but other headband pot was just ok for me-there are so many great stoney strains out there-it's hard to put a lable on the strongest one---seems to me when I come across something really strong I just want to take a nap unless it's mostly sativa. Most of the chem dawg strains are very nice-only tried a couple of them yet---I had a Hindu kush x Afghan that had me on the floor about a year ago. I want to try Neville's haze-heard good things about it.


You definitely smoked the fake Headband then. Alot of idiots love to call shit Headband or OG Kush when it aint even close. If it wasn't the true 707 Headband or Headband Herouna then it wasn't the real deal. Ya i just had some Hindu Kush X Afhgan Good Regs if you ask me. I think it all has to do with tolerance. If you havent smoked that much insane dank then White Widow or Trainwreck might even be your favorite strain. Also some people don't like the Narcotic/Knock yer ass out High of Kush strains. They like Museum Weed. Trust me I'm not hating. Too each his own. Peace.


----------



## Maxzimus (Aug 16, 2008)

Pure Hash Oil ( Pure THC ) that's a dynamite  
or if we talk a some strains, the Arjans Thai-Tanic is strongest sativa strain, they have do the test and that strain has given highest THC potent in sativas.. indica strain is hard to say maybe Aurora Indica but Hash oil is strongest 100%thc


----------



## propcannibis (Aug 16, 2008)

my all time fave is white russian, shits bomb


----------



## corky23 (Aug 17, 2008)

My favorite strains I've smoked are probably OG Kush, Jack Herrer, and Sourberry Kush. Jack Herrer is my favorite of all 3 though, it's absolutley amazing. 

I've never had Budder, but I've heard that it's the purest hash. Beautiful budder


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 17, 2008)

corky23 said:


> My favorite strains I've smoked are probably OG Kush, Jack Herrer, and Sourberry Kush. Jack Herrer is my favorite of all 3 though, it's absolutley amazing.
> 
> I've never had Budder, but I've heard that it's the purest hash. Beautiful budder


Give me Budder !!! I must have some !!!


----------



## fallinghigh (Aug 17, 2008)

ever heard of "ultra violet kush" it is my current fav it is mk ultra x violet kush (rockbud x hindu kush) or "vip kush" purple kush x violet kush


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 17, 2008)

fallinghigh said:


> ever heard of "ultra violet kush" it is my current fav it is mk ultra x violet kush (rockbud x hindu kush) or "vip kush" purple kush x violet kush


That sounds like a sick hybrid. Do you know of any clubs in So.Cal that carry it? Peace


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 18, 2008)

that would be a good cross some og genes in there. currently im growing out some white widow/og kush crosses and black domina/white widow hopefully theyll be pretty good


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 18, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> that would be a good cross some og genes in there. currently im growing out some white widow/og kush crosses and black domina/white widow hopefully theyll be pretty good


_both sound bloody good mate...ww is always numero uno in my book_


----------



## lexterian (Aug 18, 2008)

Im growing WW and black domina aswell.
What about sensi star or hashplant.Are they strong?

Were can i get herijuana seeds?!?!?!?!


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 18, 2008)

lexterian said:


> Im growing WW and black domina aswell.
> What about sensi star or hashplant.Are they strong?
> 
> Were can i get herijuana seeds?!?!?!?!


_herijuana link and other sannie's seeds _Sannie`s Seeds


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 18, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _herijuana link and other sannie's seeds _Sannie`s Seeds


Thanks Meathook. Great Strains. I'm ordering Herijuana and KO Kush right now. Peace


----------



## High4Life (Aug 19, 2008)

Whats L.A. Confedincal Like ? .. Its the sub for OG Kush, Using its genitics from DNA, as OG Kush is one of the clone only strains they say its as close to the original as it gets


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 19, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Whats L.A. Confedincal Like ? .. Its the sub for OG Kush, Using its genitics from DNA, as OG Kush is one of the clone only strains they say its as close to the original as it gets


Just had some LA a couple weeks ago. Good Smoke not to Narcotic and the taste is very blueberry ish Nugs are very Purple. Here's a pic.


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 19, 2008)

_well, this pic is definitely narcotic, looks like blood all over ur hand..buds speak for themselves.._


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 19, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Whats L.A. Confedincal Like ? .. Its the sub for OG Kush, Using its genitics from DNA, as OG Kush is one of the clone only strains they say its as close to the original as it gets


 ive got la confidential from dna in week 2 of flower as well as nysour deisel from soma and heavy duty fruity from t h seeds all 1st rate kind buds


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard G13 is the strongest.

But I suppose it is a matter of opinion.


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 19, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I heard G13 is the strongest.
> 
> But I suppose it is a matter of opinion.


G13 is more like a myth dude


----------



## masterkushner (Aug 19, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> G13 is more like a myth dude


 

G-13 is good regs thats it. Not a top shelf strain. At the clubs I got to, OG kush goes for 65....Heroujana 65...Headband 65..Bubba Kush 55...La Confidential 40....G-13 40....Romulan 40....Black Domina 40..Sour Diesel..40 Northern Lights 40...Alaskan Thunderfuck 40....Trainwreck 40... From this you can clearly see that these so called Bomb strains are just regs. Now you may say well those where probably not grown well so they're charging less. But I check them out every time I'm in there and the potency/quality are always the same. I live in Oregon now and the same thing occurs up here. People tell me the best is Trainwreck or Blueberry or G-13 or White Widow. When I try them there is barely any taste and a mild stone. It's all about tolerance and what you've smoked. Give a rookie some shwag and they'll tell you how dank it was...lol


----------



## High4Life (Aug 20, 2008)

The is not much difference in all decent weed from 19% thc -26% thc the white widows, cheese , ak47 , ect. if the thc levels reach 29%-30 i dunno

I would pay for the taste more as long as the thc levels are High enough and not weak ........... 

The G13 is the biggest ripp of in the weed world i seen seeds at £445.00 it cant get much stronger than any of the three above if the highest it gets is 29-30%thc 

Honey Oil got me the highest ive ever been if you need somthing specail


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 20, 2008)

when you think it might be ready, let it go 2 wks. when you're sure it's gotta' be ready cause it's really starting to look mouthwatering- another week at least!... "how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie pop?"


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 20, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> G-13 is good regs thats it. Not a top shelf strain. At the clubs I got to, OG kush goes for 65....Heroujana 65...Headband 65..Bubba Kush 55...La Confidential 40....G-13 40....Romulan 40....Black Domina 40..Sour Diesel..40 Northern Lights 40...Alaskan Thunderfuck 40....Trainwreck 40... From this you can clearly see that these so called Bomb strains are just regs. Now you may say well those where probably not grown well so they're charging less. But I check them out every time I'm in there and the potency/quality are always the same. I live in Oregon now and the same thing occurs up here. People tell me the best is Trainwreck or Blueberry or G-13 or White Widow. When I try them there is barely any taste and a mild stone. It's all about tolerance and what you've smoked. Give a rookie some shwag and they'll tell you how dank it was...lol


white russian or white widow was the most expensive stuff ive come across so far ive seen bags othat stuff go for 70-90 bucks an 8th i mean granted i would never pay that much for it but lotta ppl do kinda crazy


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 20, 2008)

you should never pay that much for those strains(or any strain for that matter) im growing ak-47 amongst other strains. it is not as good as the new clone only strains. i did pollinate with white widow which will produce f-1 white russian seeds im not sure if i will sprout them as i have made og kush and purple urkel crosses that will be better. 15 years ago if i had white russian i would have been pleased but the newest clone strains rock


----------



## pppfemguy (Aug 21, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> you should never pay that much for those strains(or any strain for that matter) im growing ak-47 amongst other strains. it is not as good as the new clone only strains. i did pollinate with white widow which will produce f-1 white russian seeds im not sure if i will sprout them as i have made og kush and purple urkel crosses that will be better. 15 years ago if i had white russian i would have been pleased but the newest clone strains rock


ummmmmmm ok


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 21, 2008)

i just dont think prices over 50 an eighth are justified if you shop around you find the same ogs for fifty that some places sell for 70 per 1/8


----------



## High4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i just dont think prices over 50 an eighth are justified if you shop around you find the same ogs for fifty that some places sell for 70 per 1/8


I would not complane about those prices at all , 
Where i live ( Land of Shit) the going rate is £200 -$400 a oz for fake de-crystalized and recoverd with toxic look a like crystals . glass, fiber glass , the white powder inside fls
Or damp moldy Chinese Gear at $400 a oz smells like a fat mans dirty socks haha 
Then the soap bar thats a hole new story lol

think swag is bad lol


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 21, 2008)

i am going to start growing some cheese soon. it is a 100% indica and, just like its name suggests, it always puts a huge smile on my face.

it won first place in the cannabis cup.

i am a total sativa man, but i have to respect a powerful indica.


----------



## bigblueyield (Aug 22, 2008)

Indica

Herijuana
Trainwreck
Northernlights
Afgani
White Rhino
Mazar

Sativa

Super Silver Haze
Amnesia Haze
Enemy of the state Haze

Haze is know to be the best strain in the world, it was bob marleys favorite!


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 22, 2008)

youre right high4life im lucky where i am. it was harder to score in idaho but still not too hard (collage town) now im back in socal. i have never dealt with adulterated weed that is really messed up. i have heard of soap bar hash and buds being sprayed with silicon to make them sparkle but only in europe ive never heard of that out here. its sad people would poison others for a few bucks


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Aug 22, 2008)

2 questions... one is on topic the other not really 

1) I hear mention of 20% thc and all, but how do you find this out, I mean is there some testing kit or such or some method to test thc levels in a plant?

2) where exactly are Tricomes located? I mean which part of the plant? 

I have a fair microscope, and I've looked at the fan leaves and the bud hairs, It looks like the bud hairs have tricomes but what I see doesn't really look a lot like the images I found here, more like hairs (like on the fan leaves), does it take longer to form tricomes or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Aug 23, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I would not complane about those prices at all ,
> Where i live ( Land of Shit) the going rate is £200 -$400 a oz for fake de-crystalized and recoverd with toxic look a like crystals . glass, fiber glass , the white powder inside fls
> Or damp moldy Chinese Gear at $400 a oz smells like a fat mans dirty socks haha
> Then the soap bar thats a hole new story lol
> ...


 damn!!! you've gotta' be kidding! I must live in the land of milk and honey oil! here, they just sell hashed off indica dominant hybrids,or non organic indoor(yuck)..that's why I grow my own!


----------



## High4Life (Aug 23, 2008)

Yip the people that bring the gear in want the cheapest on the market 

I never buy gear from dealers i just teach all my friends how to grow dank and they teach there friends 

skunkkush land this will be soon haha i had 1000,s of seeds and gave them out to a few friends ... I was asked last night did i want to buy skunkkush clones haha
Well over a year i started that strain and 1 hermied right before harvest i choped the rest and left that for hash .. 
All the seeds came females and havent heard of a hermie yet for some reason every 1 has some by now im sure


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 23, 2008)

it is good to spread seeds and strains good job. trichromes are stalks with round head found on buds and smaller leaves there clear at first then go cloudy to amber with time


----------



## 10thGroup (Aug 24, 2008)

Try JackHammer, KillingFields2, K O Gush, this stuff puts your brain 'on hold' for about 15 seconds.

sanniesshop.com


----------



## madtrapper (Aug 24, 2008)

oil made from bud/bud trim using butane method is devastating THC is way up there 60% or more real zombie material be very careful making it butane is very flammable and explosive make it OUTDOORS in an open place with a breeze no flames or sparks or spectators within 100ft 1 tiny drop of this honey oil (budder) on a hot knife and you are gone for most of the day no one should attempt this previous is written for educational purposes only! good growing


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah im smoking multiple mixed strain butane extraction hash i made. full melt of course i roll it in kief to make it easy to handle. strongest extract period no question


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

I made a little cheese oil last night 







1/2 g is not bad as it was only folliage from lollypopping and a little trimming 

Roll on 8 oclock so i can use this heavy duty gear again


----------



## Stoney Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

I got some P-91 seeds in 1999 down in San Diego. It is one of the strongest strains there is, but it tasted like cat piss for the first 7 years I grew it before it finally mellowed to a sweet grapefruit flavor. I still find it too nasty to smoke.

I crossed the P-91 on my Oregon Medical Cannabis Award winning Sugar Plum and got Pit Bull.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney Girl said:


> I got some P-91 seeds in 1999 down in San Diego. It is one of the strongest strains there is, but it tasted like cat piss for the first 7 years I grew it before it finally mellowed to a sweet grapefruit flavor. I still find it too nasty to smoke.
> 
> I crossed the P-91 on my Oregon Medical Cannabis Award winning Sugar Plum and got Pit Bull.


It looks like its got a pitt bull bite ...i have not heard of eather strain but i want some .... 

Good choice of name ..


----------



## mes1017 (Aug 25, 2008)

white widow, hawaiian kind. all crystaly...


----------



## stillmatic (Aug 25, 2008)

i like the name too... sick lookin bud, good job


----------



## BucknDaOdds (Aug 31, 2008)

Finishing a Super Nova grow as I speak. Flashed dried one bud and found the taste nasty, but the high was unreal. Will be taking them down within the next week for drying and curing. Hope to be able to report it is the best I have ever smoked.


----------



## bicycle racer (Aug 31, 2008)

ive got 'abusive og kush' 'master og kush' and 'la confidential' flowering. i also am vegging 'larry og kush' 'pre 1998 bubba kush' and 's.f.v. og kush' all are top tier clone strains except for la con they are growing organic in soil. these are some of the best strains available now we will see which is best of these


----------



## captain792000 (Aug 31, 2008)

the bag i got now seems to blow my mind.. cat piss... whew, shit makes me hear things. lol.... very comatose stuff.


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 31, 2008)

Bicycle Racer your strains are unbelievable.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks i am just lucky where i live. i also really enjoy kush strains so i pick up good clones when there available then i make crosses with black domina pollen(to keep things mostly indica) and store f-1 seed crosses in the fridge. i dont use the seeds i just make them as insurance against clone strains dying out or laws changing


----------



## dfunkrailroad (Sep 1, 2008)

Definitley the Diablo and Diablo II OG's. Best I've ever had.

Or this really dank Blackberry Kush.


----------



## masterkushner (Sep 1, 2008)

Diablo OG's are the shit. Just got my first clones of Headband (OG Kush X Sour Diesel) going for my next grow. I picked the mother up in Humboldt 1 month ago. Hopefully my pheno's are top notch. Peace


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Sep 1, 2008)

my question is still up in the air lol

1) I hear mention of 20% thc and all, but how do you find this out, I mean is there some testing kit or such or some method to test thc levels in a plant?

You guys are getting into some specific numbers and I'd like to know how you can tell how much is in a plant... does it have to be a live plant, or can it be dried. Do you need some expensive test kit or is there some MacGuiver kitchen test?


----------



## oldman420 (Sep 1, 2008)

herijuana or green crack both are almost too strong


----------



## Stoney Girl (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I'm glad you like her.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah i want clones of xxx og kush king og kush fire og kush headband diablo og kush and a few others to add to my collection there are so many og phenos out there. then ill find 2 or 3 of the best strains of these and only grow those. as far as thc percentages it means nothing there are dozens of cannabinoids in cannabis thc is just 1 factor all these alleged 20 plus thc strains are all 15 years old white.w haz strains g-13 ak-47 etc.. and are not even close to the new breed of clone strains in potency besides who does the tests? if not done independently then totally worthless anyways mostly marketing i think


----------



## pppfemguy (Sep 2, 2008)

i think its friggin hilarious how 'bicycle racer' or whatever his name is thinks that clones are always gonna be more potent over other types of plants hahaha


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 3, 2008)

KillerBeeZ said:


> 2 questions... one is on topic the other not really
> 
> 1) I hear mention of 20% thc and all, but how do you find this out, I mean is there some testing kit or such or some method to test thc levels in a plant?
> 
> ...



1) My understanding is that, seed companies and those that grow to sell seeds will do their best to create the idea conditions for the strain they are selling seeds for and once found they will send a sample to a lab and have the THC content analyzed, (I think there was another thread that had a link to a small kit that was relatively inexpensive and another that gave you the kit to send them a sample.) this is done to give buyers of their seeds an idea of what the potential THC level is on the strain. Companies that sell seeds (seed banks) use this info to market the strains and this is where most people get the numbers they quote, the true THC content of most of the weed they are smoking is not quite at the levels these seed banks quote to be realistic and IT DOESN'T MEAN YOU GET THAT EVERY GROW, the conditions will dictate this much more than genetics. 

This can be somewhat misleading at times cause this is not the only thing that matters with the level of the affect. I mean, as I understand it, it is more important how the THC interacts with other cannabinoids and terpins and this interaction and balance is what will influence the affect and flavors. 


2) _*where exactly are Tricomes located? I mean which part of the plant?*_

They _can_ be located in numerous places, but they are most commonly found on the leaves closest to the bud sites and on the buds or flowers. You will find they look a lot like a clear or translucent tall lanky mushroom. When they start to turn a red/purple color, kinda looks like they are bleeding, they are starting to degrade and have peaked or ripened in a nut shell. 

The other spikey looking thing, that doesn't have a 'head' on it, is something different and I just read something that describes these and I can't remember enough about it to give a proper explanation, pretty medicated then and now, lol. Anyways, these are primarily found under the plant leaves.


Hope this helps and like I said this is only my understanding based on the info I have looked at.


----------



## LivinGreen1980 (Sep 8, 2008)

Currently the strongest strains that I personaly know of (but never tried 2 of the 3) are: "BC Buds" (I know it sounds generic but thats what mark emery named it; the first strain to break the 20% THC mark), "Neville's Haze" (which I've had the pleasure of being kicked in the face by at the Greenhouse Coffee Shop in Amsterdam), and the newest (which I believe may hold the current title of packing the highest percentage of THC) "Arayan's Haze"

I live in Toronto Canada and we get GREAT bud here, the strongest stuff that's been around here in as long as I can remember is "Green Crack" and I have just under an ounce in a mason jar waiting in my fridge... If you wanna burn that, make sure you don't have plans, and you don't feel like moving for awhile... Cuz if you smoke some of the "Green Crack", you will get stuck


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 9, 2008)

growers dont create new strains for fun its ussually for profit. when a good clone comes around they want to protect there work and genetics this is why you dont find pure og kush seeds very often or others and if you do there ussually force flowered females prone to hermaphrodism or they are crossed to a different strain. it takes years of backcrossing to get close to the original clone if you do at all this is why seed companies usually give you f-1 seeds or crosses so your first grow will be uniform but if you create seeds they will not be stable or uniform so companies dont lose there true strains to competitors. again it takes years of work to create seeds with the same genes without the original male. evetually you will see these strains in seed form but it takes time. of course by this time there are always new and better clone strains coming out and the process repeats. if you think that the current crop of socal clone only genetics is not some of the best in the world then i guess youve not experienceed good cannabis or at least not the best. i have been to amsterdam a couple times and was unimpressed with what was available. i assume by your comments your not in california if you are shop around. clone strains are generally very new and growers dont giveaway there genetics for free when there is supply and demand it is simply a matter of bussiness. i think its friggin hilarious i have to explain such simple concepts. lol.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 13, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> Growers dont create new strains for fun its usually for profit. <snip> I think its friggin hilarious I have to explain such simple concepts. LOL


You are absolutely correct.

+rep


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the rep point man. has anyone grown uk cheese clone(or smoked) i picked 1 up it says it is a special skunk #1 strain i know it is popular in england?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

a blunt , fuk that , a big cylinder bong for me . if you had to make joints that big , wasnt that good.My hash plants would have your face in the pillow in 2 or 3 hits........... no but i have some blue cheese seeds sitting on the bakburner. after my babies are done here gonna do 20 mr.nice g13 hashplant sensi seeds.


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has said this yet but Alaskan Ice has around 23% THC which is the most ive seen. Ordered seeds and just waiting. Genetics are WWxHaze cross which will just be insane.


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 14, 2008)

BAMMER is the strongest weed ever.


----------



## machetekills (Sep 14, 2008)

Super silver haze was probably the best I've had so far along with alaskan Thunderfuck my fav. strain


----------



## Stoney Girl (Sep 15, 2008)

When I first got into the mmj scene, growers were still "protecting" their strain by not sharing it around. Keeping their corner on the market.

But my husband I have been breeding, me for the last 10 years and him for the last 40, and giving away what we create to the mmj groups. They take them around the world. My Pit Bull grows in India, Thailand and Amsterdam. My Sugar Plum has gone to Japan and Jamaica.

We feel that mj is not about money, it is about saving lives. We put a lot of effort into creating powerful strains for people like me, with Stage 4 cancer or other terminal issues so that they don't have to spend every waking moment smoking.

I believe my Pit Bull is one of the strongest strains known to man. Ed Rosenthal used it to make his Ed Rosenthal's Superbud (or so I'm told). I actually had a grower get mad because he claimed that "Ed stole your strain and put his name on it!" I told him to relax: I give my strains away so that sick people have an opportunity to get them. I can't get them to Amsterdam, but Ed can. And from there they can go anywhere. 

We seem to have started a trend: there are many breeders in Oregon, and they also tend to share their work around the mmj groups. There has been a phenomenal amount of development over the last 10 years here in Oregon.

It also helps that the groups give classes on growing & breeding.


----------



## masterkushner (Sep 15, 2008)

Stoney Girl said:


> When I first got into the mmj scene, growers were still "protecting" their strain by not sharing it around. Keeping their corner on the market.
> 
> But my husband I have been breeding, me for the last 10 years and him for the last 40, and giving away what we create to the mmj groups. They take them around the world. My Pit Bull grows in India, Thailand and Amsterdam. My Sugar Plum has gone to Japan and Jamaica.
> 
> ...


I must agree. For growers, Oregon is a special place. I moved to Portland a few months ago and have been growing it up for local patients since. Are you involved in the OMCCC at all? I'd love to try this pitbull you speak of. I've got an 8 and a half foot Kush beast in my backyard with about a month left and 3 ladies in bloom right now indoors. PM me. Peace.


----------



## non1994 (Sep 15, 2008)

best stuff i ever had was black haze.. shit made you feel like you were about to start tripping .. havent seen it around ever since


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney Girl said:


> When I first got into the mmj scene, growers were still "protecting" their strain by not sharing it around. Keeping their corner on the market.
> 
> But my husband I have been breeding, me for the last 10 years and him for the last 40, and giving away what we create to the mmj groups. They take them around the world. My Pit Bull grows in India, Thailand and Amsterdam. My Sugar Plum has gone to Japan and Jamaica.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I have tried Pit bull before, I remember the flavor being extremely distinctive. My buddy is a fan of p91, I think more for the looks than anything else. I remember him giving me some 'pit bull' saying it was his favorite p91 cross he had ever come across. We ended up putting it on our list of 'one snap attacks'

I just wish that there was a co-op around that carried this. I've searched far and wide for this specific strain, and I'm yet to find anyone who knows much about it. It's a shame finding something so perfect, and having it only be a one time thing.

Stoney girl if you really are who you say you are, Id love to get some info from yah?!?


----------



## roxistar (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all, new to the forum but not to the good ol' green. I don't know what the strongest known to man is but the best I have had is Jack Herer (Sativa pheno). Hands down, very potent, hallucinogenic even! WOW!!


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

og kush


----------



## SMOKUHTREEUH (Sep 22, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> og kush


 
i never been more turned on.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/941-strongest-strain-known-man.html


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

SMOKUHTREEUH said:


> i never been more turned on.



oh really??


----------



## masterkushner (Sep 22, 2008)

Very Nice pics Humbo !! My boy from Cali just mailed me a Real OG Kush Clone. I can't wait to grow her Big !! Og Kush is the Shit !!


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Very Nice pics Humbo !! My boy from Cali just mailed me a Real OG Kush Clone. I can't wait to grow her Big !! Og Kush is the Shit !!


thanks man, thats just bud I get from the local dispensaries.


nice, all my friends that have grown OG just love the outcome!

I got a few seeds from my friend who just came back from mexico, he says they are some mexy OG strain, only one germinated its about 2 inches tall now, and dying!!

I wish I new what was wrong with it!! I took some photos just gotta try and find someone to help mee out =] 'hint hint'


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/941-strongest-strain-known-man.html



haha im so high

Asian fantasy. strongest strain known to man. It is no extinct however.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats nice but wasnt this supposed to be the STRONGEST POT EVER??? OG allthough is good is NOT the Strongest, Neither is Diesel or anyother chem dirivertive. The strongest strain ever is SEX. Thc Labritories created it up in Canada, it is rated at 27.3% THC (stronger then some hash!) Anyone ever grew it?


----------



## masterkushner (Sep 22, 2008)

So I've heard of Sex, I believe it's some sort of Haze Pheno. I'd love to try that. So you in the 707. I'm headed to Arcata this weekend to do some "Shopping" and see some family and hopefully do a little fishing. Peace


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

I've said earlier in this thread, that the strongest strain is the medicine man.

I stick by it.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

medicine man? never heard of it?


----------



## 045 DEUCE (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> medicine man? never heard of it?


Medicine Man is a Mr. Nice strain. I agree with him that it is one of the strongest strains. Great yielder and killer smoke. I think its similar to white rhino, but any Mr. Nice strain is gonna be great. He is one of the original co-founders of Greenhouse seed co..


----------



## humbo jumbo (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> medicine man? never heard of it?


couchhh lock, pure munchies =]


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn im gunna have to check out medicine man. wheres a good place to find seeds for it?


----------



## shaggy420 (Sep 22, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> Damn im gunna have to check out medicine man. wheres a good place to find seeds for it?


Here



J-uana


----------



## derek420 (Sep 27, 2008)

i went to my buddies house last night i hadnt smoked in about 2 months he had some 27% shit it was amazing i only hit it twice and when i was walking home i thought i was gonna die of random laughter i do not remember the name i was much to high but i will figure it out and repost


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 29, 2008)

masterkushner i am from the 707 arcada is a good place to go shopping i would lean more towards willits or garberville though. Fishing is prime up in trinity/humboldt area. medicine man IS NOT i repeat medicine man IS NOT the strongest strain or even the top 10. Ive grown medicine man even though its good smoke its no where near the potency of 20% thc i would rate it maybe 15%


----------



## masterkushner (Oct 1, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> masterkushner i am from the 707 arcada is a good place to go shopping i would lean more towards willits or garberville though. Fishing is prime up in trinity/humboldt area. medicine man IS NOT i repeat medicine man IS NOT the strongest strain or even the top 10. Ive grown medicine man even though its good smoke its no where near the potency of 20% thc i would rate it maybe 15%


Yes Indeed. Was actually @ the Trinity on Saturday. Did some fishing and swimming and rode some bikes up in the mountains. Amazing views of the Trinity Alps. Humboldt is gods country. Stopped in Arcata and picked up the most Amazing Headband. I really may be moving there. Fortuna/Ferndale area. We'll see. Peace !!


----------



## fatchrome (Oct 2, 2008)

I have smoked for a good 20 yrs and in all my days of smoking. This strain Acapulco Gold has to be the best hit of Gunja I have had to this day. The stone is incredible. Intense from the first couple of tokes and high for a good 3-4 hrs off 1 cone of this shit. A very euphoric stone. Very laughy high.


----------



## cream8 (Oct 2, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Hi all, new to the forum but not to the good ol' green. I don't know what the strongest known to man is but the best I have had is Jack Herer (Sativa pheno). Hands down, very potent, hallucinogenic even! WOW!!
> 
> View attachment 199419
> View attachment 199420
> View attachment 199421


god damn right. smoke some jack and put on a mindfold....


----------



## cream8 (Oct 2, 2008)

i had some organic super silver haze that was so gnarly....man that shit rocked


----------



## machetekills (Oct 3, 2008)

i want to try jack herer so bad lol but yes super silver haze is probably the best i've smoked as well and this unkown strain here in CO called trinity i could've sworn i was trippin


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

jack herer is good but its nothing great. most kush strains are smoother and will get you higher then jack. but its defiantly something to try!


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 3, 2008)

THC Bomb is the shit.. Great and fast yielding..
Anyone ever try it?


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

i have 3 females veggin right now. cant wait to try thc bomb.

greatest strain known to man:
every strain rolled together in one blunt!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 3, 2008)

Blowback said:


> WHITE WIDOW the boom.....


i agree!!!!!!!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 3, 2008)

arjan haze
2 rips and ur flying with the stars


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 4, 2008)

hey fellow rollers i had some purple haze in the late 80s it was outdoors to blew my mind & the longest stone i can remember.just one other point i have heard of the old folk over here many moons ago would root stock the plants onto a hop root stock what they make beer out of and the first generation of that weed is unsmokeable you have to wait for the 2nd & 3rd generation before you can safely smoke it.wow have never tried it but the old timers where on to it.


----------



## saturnlily (Oct 4, 2008)

galaxy god bud BC Seeds looks so good


----------



## roxistar (Oct 4, 2008)

cream8 said:


> i had some organic super silver haze that was so gnarly....man that shit rocked


 
Yeah Super Silver is some kick ass shit too.


----------



## Esens16 (Oct 29, 2008)

The strongest strain iv eva heard of or smoked ha 2 def be master kush its a medical type of weed but the high is a instant full body high nd i heard its close to 30 percent thc like 2 grams of this nd ur dead retarded 4 near 4 hours it is so rear nd is blue wit crystals all ova but honestly the best shit is hash cuz it is strate thc but is not a strain is homemade so master kush wud be the best but piff jack herer white widow northern lights mr nice thts all good shit 2


----------



## bluballs (Nov 1, 2008)

I got a strain from a guy with 2 licences to grow. His buddy works at University and he gave him eight strains to test using a liquid spectrometer(I think). Four were from the Compassion Club and four were from his stock. The four strains from CC were:

1. Champane 12.5%
2. Sweetooth 13%
3. Cant remember lol
4. Blue Berry 17.5%

His strains were all above those and his top strain was one he called Atrain=27%. Gets me pretty high. I think this Hemp Star(not sure if its really HS) is better. Better than the Kush.


----------



## Pdiddy (Nov 1, 2008)

White Russian (AK-47 X White Widow). This has the strongest THC content.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 2, 2008)

heard herojuana is pretty kick ass

go watch the weedrepot on utube, the guy gets pretty fucked up off of it and it seems to be selling fast at the dispensary he got it frm


----------



## gwoodalaska (Nov 12, 2008)

the shit up here in alaska is still doin good


----------



## the widowman (Nov 12, 2008)

white widow has some of the highest THC ever recorded on a cannabis plant.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Sour desil


----------



## elbows19 (Nov 13, 2008)

I like all the people posting like "rar white widow rar, I probably never smoked it but yar its the best"

but yea theres alot of good dro out there..


----------



## Bamstone (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently read that Mandala Satori attained the highest THC count ever tested by the lab they used - came in at like 24%

Greenhouse claims that their Alaskan Ice is the strongest ever, but I wouldn't believe a word those guys say.


----------



## the widowman (Nov 13, 2008)

yea the alaskan ice is a cross with white widow and haze.


----------



## Wackytabcky (Nov 13, 2008)

the best I've had is Sweet & Sour Diesel or some Headband that was grown insanely well. However Kush's are typically extremely potent too. I'm currently growing Hindu Kush.


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 13, 2008)

White Russian seems to be the Strongest Strain to Mankind right now.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2008)

i would think the best is BlueMoonshine, i have growed several strains in ten years, and not seen such a heavy resin producer. its like smokin pure hash.i never got passed 2 hits in my highest tolerance state, which is high anyway.which i have growed probably 10 times and am presenly growing and g13 HP.the BM has a high yield for a strong weed.... which i have 2 pacs of white russian presently to find out soon if its the best .


----------



## Wild (Nov 14, 2008)

AllMeatNoPotato said:


> *UK: Man grew strongest ever cannabis*
> 
> 
> A man has admitted growing what police described as the strongest
> ...


 
I know this is an old post from the first page ha ha, but that's right near where I live (not to give too much away). Remember reading about that in the local paper, and I was pissed that I never got a taster of it 

Nottingham is good for decent buds, but you never really know what strain it is.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

there are way too many strains out there to say that just one is the best or strongest because someones always gonna have an argument for another strain and so on. The best strain is what you yourself prefer to smoke, its all a matter of personal choice. My personal favorite is Jack Herer.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 14, 2008)

this might be the strongest strain known to man
420 OG KUSH grown organically at Oaksterdam University


----------



## the widowman (Nov 14, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> heard herojuana is pretty kick ass
> 
> go watch the weedrepot on utube, the guy gets pretty fucked up off of it and it seems to be selling fast at the dispensary he got it frm


 
yea the herijuana has a standard THC of 25% potent sh#t man.


----------



## afrosam (Nov 14, 2008)

thc alone dont make u stoned, cbd and other contributing factors add to the whole make up of the plant each having its affects thc alone has been tested and it has no resemblance to the buzz/high u get when u take a hit of tha real icky sticky mary.j id say one of the strongest strains ive ever smoked is gotta be (super silver haze) grown properly that will kick your head right in LOL it was so strong i turned it down after about 2 puffs an im a seasoned vet  you cant smoke it without coughing


----------



## the widowman (Nov 15, 2008)

yea the herijuana has a high CBN% as well as the high THC content. 

and the white russian is a cross with white widow and AK47.


----------



## afrosam (Nov 18, 2008)

hi there widow maker just a quick question or 2? whats in white rhino i know widows in her but what else,also in your opinion whats the best white strain youve grown or saw keeping in mind im a quality over quantity kind of guy, what would you choose


----------



## the widowman (Nov 18, 2008)

just keep trying the white widow or the black widow from(mr nice) until you get a strong pheno. and it will be one of the strongest smokes in the world. trust me.


----------



## zellomello (Nov 18, 2008)

Best i've ever smoked has to be Jack Herer and light of Jah Triped out for hours it was game over.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 21, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> this might be the strongest strain known to man
> 420 OG KUSH grown organically at Oaksterdam University


Dood that og is bananas! Did you grow this at the school?
Tell me a bit about what you gave it nute wise-and what lights were used.
I am interested!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 21, 2008)

I would have to say the combo of Bubblegum smoked right before White Widow. The combo is incredible. White Widow is probably one of the most powerful strains though. 

Ps hey headband your pms are full


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 21, 2008)

super purple grand daddy o.g. master kush.


----------



## wallimaster (Nov 21, 2008)

ive been raiseing white russian,and kali mist.. by far the russian is stronger in the couch lock catigory,but as posted above i personally luv the kali as my all day !everyday! walk around stoned bud of choice...


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 21, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I would have to say the combo of Bubblegum smoked right before White Widow. The combo is incredible. White Widow is probably one of the most powerful strains though.
> 
> Ps hey headband your pms are full


Oops i cleared them out thanks Ng


----------



## zurces (Nov 21, 2008)

well I'm not no expert like most but what i do know is when i smoked my magic bud i felt like i took pain pills like 2 and a half


----------



## nicktheburk (Nov 27, 2008)

White Russian or White widow, but white russian is the baddest shit in town.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 28, 2008)

1. Seed Bank Northern Lights 5 X 2 back in the early 1980's. My indica choice.

2. Maui Wowie (supposed to be from Hawaii but was grown in Humboldt County). My sativa choice.


Case closed


----------



## squarepusher (Nov 28, 2008)

case closed? pffft

dunno about indica.... black domina from mr nice? or someone is the strongest i've tried

neville's haze for sativa, hands down

only my opinion


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 29, 2008)

Why does everyone hate on THC LABS? Because I can almost guarntee that 95% of you havnt smoked one gram of weed produced from any of there strains. You all say that there is no way sex can be 27% thc I beg to differ. i think its quite possible, i personly have the Gremlin 22% THC and there is no doubt in my mind that its 22% this shit is like smoking straight hashish. Im no rookie smoker eaither. Anyone whos grown gremlin we need to speak on it. Cheers


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

the best i have had was Herijuana


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> Why does everyone hate on THC LABS? Because I can almost guarntee that 95% of you havnt smoked one gram of weed produced from any of there strains. You all say that there is no way sex can be 27% thc I beg to differ. i think its quite possible, i personly have the Gremlin 22% THC and there is no doubt in my mind that its 22% this shit is like smoking straight hashish. Im no rookie smoker eaither. Anyone whos grown gremlin we need to speak on it. Cheers


 
I know that in some of the MM clinics have tests run on their buds on THC% and molds and mildew etc... and you can check em out at the counter. last time that I went I got the cerebus sativa that was 26% tested THC content and it was very nice bud..


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 30, 2008)

strongests indica=Thc Bomb
strongest sativa= Romulan
just my opinion, horses for courses!


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

romulan is my #1 fav sativa < very potent
purple urkel #1 fav indica < ver ypotent 
=smoke


----------



## SmokeyMcpot88 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was lucky enough to go to amsterdam early this year and I smoked some White Widow.

To this day, I have never been so high in my entire life. It was completly magical. Usually it takes me a spliff to myself to get that feeling where your head just feels like its floating. I had 3 tokes of this spliff and i was away with the fairies. And the taste was just mouthwatering.
I recommend to any stoner to go to amsterdam and try White Widow. It is amazing.


----------



## newagehamm (Nov 30, 2008)

the most powerful strain i've smoke is colombian redline weed called''punto rojo''very good [email protected]@@!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokeyMcpot88 said:


> I was lucky enough to go to amsterdam early this year and I smoked some White Widow.
> 
> To this day, I have never been so high in my entire life. It was completly magical. Usually it takes me a spliff to myself to get that feeling where your head just feels like its floating. I had 3 tokes of this spliff and i was away with the fairies. And the taste was just mouthwatering.
> I recommend to any stoner to go to amsterdam and try White Widow. It is amazing.


 I was in Amsterdam for 3 days last week and had some Romulan which was like rocket fuel, I rushed intensely for about 2 houes off 5 drags of a pure weed spliff!! I had a Minali spliff ( 4 drags ) to level me out...


----------



## nibo (Dec 1, 2008)

The best and strongest strains I've been lucky to smoke would be Sour Diesel and Jack Herer. The Jack around here(MA) is bomb.


----------



## Filla Kinex (Dec 1, 2008)

I have just purchased, but not recieved some seeds of "Alaskan Ice". They advertise the strongest strain out there. Does anyone know much about it?


----------



## the widowman (Dec 1, 2008)

Filla Kinex said:


> I have just purchased, but not recieved some seeds of "Alaskan Ice". They advertise the strongest strain out there. Does anyone know much about it?


its another white widow cross. with a haze. as i say keep trying the white widow/ black widow range for a strong pheno. and then you really will find one of the strongest strains in the world.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 1, 2008)

i got some sourd x og that i cant wait to grow out.


----------



## Microracer87 (Dec 1, 2008)

White widow is the shit


----------



## shepj (Dec 1, 2008)

Light of Jah, white rhino, white widow, so I've heard White Russian is amazingly potent (unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to try this one).


----------



## madtrapper (Dec 8, 2008)

high?

there are many different qualities to a "high" and sheer strength may not always be what is required for your particular set of circumstances there are happy smiley highs, paranoid types,racy active munchie highs and introspective couchlock stoned out highs and also where you are,who you are with, and what you are doing at the time of toking can effect ones high- that being said BC GodBud and Purple Kush are the strongest strains I've tried in
modern times- Black African circa 1977 is still the strongest pot I've ever toked good growinghttps://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/redeyesmoke.gif


----------



## REEFS (Dec 8, 2008)

There are so many strains that have high THC it is really difficult to say what is the strongest some claim White Widow, some claim White Russian, some people don't know what there talking about, some people do. In the big scheme of things does it really matter? If you can get high as fuck off just a few hits that should be enough.


----------



## SilverH4ze (Dec 14, 2008)

Not really a strain but its this new shit on the scene called 'Budder'. 
Tested at a whopping 82 - 99.6% THC. 

"The top Budder sample was 99.6% pure," Hornby explained, "which means if you had an ounce of it, only a tiny fraction of a gram would be anything other than cannabinoids. We also tested Budder for toxins, solvents, molds, diseases, heavy metals and other contaminants. There were none. It's essentially just pure cannabinoids. I've tested a lot of cannabis materials, but this is the most impressive."

 "It takes an ounce of prime buds to make about three grams of prime Budder.
Three grams of Budder provides about 100 hits, and each hit will get you as 
high as if you had just smoked a joint or two."
 
http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/3589.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budder


----------



## the widowman (Dec 14, 2008)

budder's a type of hash. sounds good.


----------



## Kief Chief (Dec 14, 2008)

lemme get stick a budder hahaha the strongest strain is on it way, they will only get better.


----------



## shaggy420 (Dec 15, 2008)

We could dis this forever.There are lot u really good strains out there.JUst a little list of killer smokes.


Romulan
White Widow
Haze
Haze x (whatever
Sour diesiel escd,nycd,ibl,Rez colection of this line
The ogs kush to many to in cali to identi
Nebula
Sensi Star
Herijuana
Trainwreck


----------



## jackherer321 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all, im new, but anyway, lived in amsterdam for a few years, the strongest smoke i ever had was from a coffeeshop called the janpiet, im not sure how to spell the weed but it was something like pijpernol tje. mind blowing stuff. but my favourite regular everyday smoke was jackherer or some edelweiss. two lovely smokes.


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 16, 2008)

the strongest shit I have ever smoked is crack I dont know what is in that shit but holy cow... j/k... I dont know really, fire crackers get me higher than I have ever wanted so with that being said go make one and you will see what I am saying. PM me if you need help doing this BTW if you dont know how.


----------



## williamthebloody (Dec 16, 2008)

my fave 2 strains are sour diesel and ww, but if i had to choose just one, it would have to be sour diesel, just love the taste


----------



## Zardokk (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a quick list I made of all the strains I could find with claimed THC contents over 20%. Strain name first, then seed company, then a bit of info:

Sex (THC Laboratories)
27.3% THC, 1.0% CBD, sativa

Hawaiian Snow (Green House Seeds)
23.7% THC, 1.1% CBD, 0.8% CBN, sativa

Arjan's Haze #1 (Green House Seeds)
22.3% THC, 0.9% CBD, 0.7% CBN, sativa

Wild Thailand (World of Weeds)
22.3% THC, sativa

Gremlin (THC Laboratories)
22% THC, 0.8% CBD, indica

Sweet Tooth (Barney's Farm)
22% THC, indica

Violator Kush (Barney's Farm)
22% THC, indica

Night Shade (Barney's Farm)
22% THC, indica

Mama Thai (Seedsman)
22% THC, sativa

White Russian (Serious Seeds)
22% THC, indica

Afghan Kush (World of Seeds)
21.6% THC, indica

Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 (Green House Seeds)
21.6% THC, 0.8% CBD, 0.6% CBN, sativa

AK47 (Serious Seeds)
21.5% THC, sativa

Pakistan Valley (World of Seeds)
21.2% THC, high CBD content, indica

Narkush (Seedsman Seeds)
21% THC, indica

Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Green House Seeds)
20.4% THC, 1.2% CBD, 0.9% CBN, sativa

Skunk Haze (Seedsman)
20-22% THC, 87.5% sativa/12.5% indica

New York Special (World Of Seeds)
Over 20% THC, over 1% CBD, 60% sativa/40% indica

The SAGE (TH Seeds)
Over 20% THC, sativa

G13 Haze (Barney's Farm)
20% THC, sativa

Uptown Girl (Barney's Farm)
20% THC, sativa

Colombian Rojo Haze (Seedsman)
20% THC, 80% sativa/20% indica

Shining Silver Haze (Royal Queen)
20% THC, indica

Bubblegum (Serious Seeds)
20% THC, hybrid

Amnesia Haze (Royal Queen)
20% THC, sativa

I'm sure this isn't totally accurate and there are some strains I didn't list that are stronger, but these are all top notch. And of course the legends of Matanuska Thunderfuck reaching like 36% THC and some pheno of Cheese reaching either the high 20s or low 30s. All just rumors, though really, and THC content doesn't completely determine the high. One type of bud can have a slightly higher THC content than another, but still not deliver as good of a high or the same kind of a high.

Edit: Sour Diesel is definitely good shit, gotta agree with william above me. I've had some of it for the past 3 or 4 days, and I think my guy just ran out of it. Some of the best he's ever had, next only to Mr. Nice and Neon Kush...and maybe Bubblegum Kush...oh god. Weed is good.


----------



## williamthebloody (Dec 16, 2008)

im getting some more sour d either tonight or tomorrow to celebrate, I JUST GOT MARRIED TODAY!!!!


----------



## Zardokk (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations man, wish you a happy marriage! Toke up the sour d for me, shit's good, wish I could afford more. I think there's a large supply somewhere in town because 2 of my guys both have it, and both have had it for over a week. Might be running dry soon, though.


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 16, 2008)

strongest smoked here would have to be white Russian, i used to just smoke a bunch of high mids a long time ago with my one friend. i went through a quarter a day to myself and built up a decent tolerance SO I THOUGHT. one day a guy came into town and sold my friend and ounce of legit white russian. so here i was thinking it would be good but no idea what to expect so i took a mighty pull from the bong and blew my mind wide open. two heavy deep lung blasts straight 2 the dome and i was dead stoned on my friends couch for 4 hours.


----------



## williamthebloody (Dec 16, 2008)

def will take a toke for ya, thanks on the congrats, yeah my guy has had it for over a month, so far no end to it in sight, will be unhappy if it runs out, im spoiled to it


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 16, 2008)

williamthebloody said:


> im getting some more sour d either tonight or tomorrow to celebrate, I JUST GOT MARRIED TODAY!!!!


congratulations man happy for you


----------



## williamthebloody (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks perfextionist420 +rep for you and to zardokk


----------



## bagadonutz (Dec 21, 2008)

mogie said:


> The best stuff to date...hmmm....no brainer.... Alaskan Thunderfuck![/quot
> 
> I was on tour back in 94. I bought this pinner bag from this hippie chick who told me that it was alaskan thunderfuck. anyways I was on all sorts of other shit so i don't remember much of it. About three months later my friends and i were hanging out and my ex girlfriend saved some of the bud. We had about two bowls between six of us. next thing you know everyone was totally retarded laughing, like the first time we got high. I still to this day say out of all the crazy strains I smoked alaskan thunderfuck was out of hand! Couldn't agree more.
> I am a bit older now and don't follow the strains like I use to, but I remember someone saying that they strained died off?


----------



## SmokeyMcpot88 (Dec 23, 2008)

bagadonutz said:


> mogie said:
> 
> 
> > The best stuff to date...hmmm....no brainer.... Alaskan Thunderfuck![/quot
> ...


----------



## kingkush (Dec 23, 2008)

bonkers, amenshia haze, af bull rider, bubblegum but the easiest kinda is trainwreck


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 23, 2008)

The most *potent* herb I've ever smoked was some organic hydro Aurora Indica. It tasted okay, pretty much a strong northern lights like flavor, with some hashy undertones. The stone was mind boggling, I was still thoroughly stoned after FOUR HOURS. I've never smoked anything else that got me that high.


----------



## cold cannon (Dec 23, 2008)

look i just hit your post im new to this siter and im trying to place a post to everyone to see how do i do it im confused


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 23, 2008)

cold cannon said:


> look i just hit your post im new to this siter and im trying to place a post to everyone to see how do i do it im confused


Hahahahahahahahahahaha 

Pick a forum, click new thread.


----------



## grassified (Dec 23, 2008)

lol, yeah what he said, you must be stoned!


----------



## ace holmes (Dec 26, 2008)

grapefruit is the best stuff i had one hit ur high as hell (i was makin out with my gf and i fell over..lol) off one hit good shit the only other thingthat compared was mushrooms
idk man has anyone heard of this stuff its minnesota local


----------



## fat sam (Dec 26, 2008)

i grew some alaskan ice from the greenhouse and it was some of the best ive seen


----------



## Titan4jah (Dec 26, 2008)

Original spaceqween


----------



## robotninja (Dec 30, 2008)

G13 was bomb, and got some sour d right now that's pretty close.

But then again I havn't ever smoked AK-47, White Widow, ect...


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 1, 2009)

northen lights and ak 47.
white widow and g13 come close sometimes.

never had any white russian or great white shark, but those a rummored to be stong as well.


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Jan 4, 2009)

It's hard to narrow down to one. I grew alot of White Widow (the real deal actually named black widow from Mr Nice) and it was definately not in my top 10 strongest. It is good, but many many things are better. I would have to say in no order my top 5 are Uptown Haze, Sour Diesel (the real deal clone only, not imitations), Purple Wreck (3 pulls of my one pheno is almost too much to take and I smoke alot of bud!), Blue Moonshine, and Afghan Haze (this stuff is devestating!). I also have to give a mention to DNA's Kushberry, that shit is dank!


----------



## jimmyjones (Jan 4, 2009)

JB_420 said:


> Haha, yeah didnt have to work this summer so i thought i'd still have a good time


what kind of blunts did you have ? those are some big blunts that are capable of holding 20 grams of weed


----------



## bibblygibblyba (Jan 4, 2009)

THE BEST WEED IS PINEAPPLE EXPRESS
ITS ALMOST A SHAME TO SMOKE IT....it s like killing A unicorn witha bomb


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2009)

the best is kzakistan kush. or however u spell it.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Jan 4, 2009)

SuperHI TnT said:


> 2 lbs in 20 gram blunts thats fuckin unheard of god damn


for real LMAO


----------



## Blueberryyum (Jan 4, 2009)

I got some shit i dont know what it was but it smelled citrusy and pineapplely and like i lined the screen of my bowl, didnt even pack much at all, took one hit and the buzz was just retarded awsome


----------



## Titan4jah (Jan 5, 2009)

Blueberryyum said:


> I got some shit i dont know what it was but it smelled citrusy and pineapplely and like i lined the screen of my bowl, didnt even pack much at all, took one hit and the buzz was just retarded awsome


 
.........ok?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm ive read god bud was supposed to have tested 31% in one of the big magazines
but it all depends on how its grown of course
one time me and my buddy had a good hps 400 on 2 awesome bagseeds indicas and a NL#5xbigbud
it all was good but one of the bottom branches kind strecthed a lil and long story short ended up being right in front of a very strong fan which made the stem bend so bad i thought it would break, it never did and that lil bit of bud ended up being about the most crystals ive ever seen on any bud i bet it was up there with the best of em on the thc scale


----------



## 4seed (Jan 31, 2009)

I heard of these stuffed called Sex by THC labs but I never seen or read about it other then here.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 13, 2009)

alaskan ice? super lemon haze?


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Super purple o.g. grandaddy master kush.


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 16, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> Super purple o.g. grandaddy master kush.


I think with such a diverse lineage this strain could probably use its own name, no? Or were you just f-ing with everyone? I have never heard of such a strain...


----------



## dankzilla (Feb 16, 2009)

i recently smoked a strain call opium which was a real knockout, i also had kc brains braindamage really potent smoke as well


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 18, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> I think with such a diverse lineage this strain could probably use its own name, no? Or were you just f-ing with everyone? I have never heard of such a strain...


it's called Spaceballs and its a work in progress.






i made some green crack hash tonight.
pot ent.


----------



## happy2learn (Feb 19, 2009)

Its wack! Don't bother. It used to be pretty decent, till other breeders started developing better strains. In the mid 90's it was it's time to shine.


----------



## Ali G (Feb 20, 2009)

DragNFly said:


> High gang, newbee to site, but have been growing about 8 yrs, high is subjective to body type, different strains effect different people different ways, my top is Super Silver Haze, (haze pheno), Trainwreck, a 2001 vintage Northern Lights


I hate Trainwreck during the day cause its like your high is fighting your body and you are just fucked the entire time.


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 20, 2009)

violator kush x whitewidowmax x blz-bud


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 21, 2009)

Smoked some "silver haze" I dont remember shit!We blew down a gram a peice But i feel like shit today.I dont drink so it had to be the HAZE THC has to be a heavy 15 or maybe 20%.Getting cuttings of that sweet shit next weekend.


----------



## Gimix (Feb 21, 2009)

mouse said:


> the strongest and nicest skunk i have ever smoked was kali mist it blew my mind away i have never heard of anyone trying to grow it though its definately gonna be my next grow
> 
> ad


Lol theres your girl kali mist again Rocky Top High!!! lol I started this thread Mouse to determine what would be the best sativa i could grow. It ended up being 4 pages of talk about Kail Mist.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/163770-best-sativa-bud.html


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 3, 2009)

*1.**Sensi Seeds Northern Lights #5 X Haze
*From seed, Northern Lights#5 x Haze produces huge, bountiful, uniform plants and is very easy to clone, producing crop after crop of strong cuttings. Her distinctly psychedelic Haze power is complemented by the yield and crystal of NL#5. Growers who treasure their Northern Lights#5 x Haze mother plants have been known to produce killer harvests for a decade or more with no loss of quality. *THC??, CBD ?? But better than the 2 below in my opinion.
**
2.Barney's Farm Utopia Haze
*Hardy high yielding plants, mold and disease resistant, and most important the power, taste and flavor are indeed unique. The high has indeed a sense of utopia, long lasting cerebral and heavenly.THC: 22 % CBD: 0.6 %

*3.Barneys Farm G13 Haze
*extraordinary density of flower structure with heavy resin production Ideal for SOG & ScrOG gardens. The effect is cerebral yet powerful with a taste of fruit & spice.THC: 20 % CBD: 0.7 %


----------



## TokeAment (Mar 3, 2009)

Green Crack and Alaskan Ice is probably the strongest seed base strains. But one of the strongest I've tried Is NYC Diesel. Had 1 gram. Did not know what hit me


----------



## aus2 canibasiva (Mar 4, 2009)

TokeAment said:


> Green Crack and Alaskan Ice is probably the strongest seed base strains. But one of the strongest I've tried Is NYC Diesel. Had 1 gram. Did not know what hit me


is NYC Deisel a indica /body stone or sativa/head high variety or both ??


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah...it tastes great, but you build up a tolerance quickly...and there's plenty of other strains that blow it away.


----------



## hempybucket (Mar 4, 2009)

Upinsmoke said:


> the strongest weed ive had i would have to say was Bubbleberry,it stank and a extreme high and amazing taste which smelt like you just wanted to eat it..... my buddy said tho it was not the easiest to grow.... but i would love to try it


 
i grew (dmans seeds) F2 bubbleberry outdoors! it was 4 years ago. amazing to say the least! huge cola's! 20oz's off one plant. strong smell,
it smelt like skunk + candy. 
taste great, great high. one of my all time fav's!


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 4, 2009)

personally i'm currently engaged to a handfull of ladies named that have the cross name of Pot o Gold. Hinku skunk x skunk #1.. It Shoots everywhich way when its in veg mode and the bud formation is very progressive from beginning up untill about 2 weeks before harvest.. which then growth was more significant, but at the same time it had slowed down a bit... to ripen. But the smell everymorning is great to wake up to... alomst like a skunky sour apple. then as the lighs heat up the grow area the sweet dank smell fills my room.. hell yes...very good for awakening the senses.. check my posts for pics


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

i wouldnt buy into what the seed companies tell people about thc %.


----------



## coopdevillan (May 15, 2009)

I believe Herijuana has 19-25% goodness.
Soooooo that is pretty rich in love to me bras and bros.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 16, 2009)

I just got thte herijuana o.g. and chem 'D'/san fernando O.G...and they aren't even top of the line at elite! next is lemon larry, ultimate chem, and white fire-(pic).I guess they named it right!


----------



## dthed (May 19, 2009)

I think mine, actually not think but know, was Heavy Duty Fruity. It was takin' care of and grown to the maximum potential. Taste, smell, looks, mmmmm. I so wish I had more.


----------



## raiderman (May 19, 2009)

dthed said:


> I think mine, actually not think but know, was Heavy Duty Fruity. It was takin' care of and grown to the maximum potential. Taste, smell, looks, mmmmm. I so wish I had more.


heres about as strong as i smoked,and it is intense .Bluemoonshine.20%thc easy,,super rok hard indicas ,where a strong BB scent . smell and taste go to together making this the ultimate strain(g13 hp in mid. front.)


----------



## KTOWNGUY (May 19, 2009)

I prefer BC Purple Kush. Good shit,


----------



## adrsveb (Jun 4, 2009)

The strongest weed i've ever smoked is some white widow my friend grew.
I was a newbie back then, and i smoked quite alot - that was some trippy shit.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 4, 2009)

my widow 'cherry pez' kicks ass! she's a bcseedking f2 knockoff, and i wouldn't trade her for anything! smoke too much, you get headrushes!


----------



## coopdevillan (Jun 11, 2009)

I am trying Herijuana at the moment. Bout 6 weeks in with Basic Beer. Come check it out I'd like any feed back and help as well. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 12, 2009)

I know a lot of you are not going to believe me when I tell you that MTF (Matanuska ThunderFuck) is *NOT*, I repeat *NOT* extinct. I moved to Alaska this past January (and had to move back - long story) and found that is indeed there. The popular story is that the cops raided the valley (Matsu) and killed all the plants. The real story is that they did indeed kill every male plant but there were a few females that survived. These females were cloned & recloned and it's abundant there. It's the best $600 you will ever spend in your life. Two tokes, a 3 minute wait and you are in for 6 hours of the most incredible heady high I've ever had. Almost no body stone but you do have all the elevated senses (taste, touch, smell, hearing). It is the most cerebral high I've ever had. If you are an artist, musician, etc and need a creative boost, this will give it to you. Even if you're not, you'll probably get some very creative thoughts. One last note: be prepared to talk; this stuff is chatty!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2009)

I've heard so many people say that they think that white widow and white rhino are the strongest strains out there. In terms of potency and high, they're both better alot of strains I suppose coming from some of the terrible seed companys sold at places like the attitude or various other websites. Greenhouse being the walmart of seed companys in my eyes.. **guys if u ever wanna plus +rep bash greenhouse and almost guaranteed someone will laugh and +rep u.. anyways...* i've smoked way more potent herb than that on many occasions. If someone wants a real couchlock narcotic high, something that is almost trippy and candy tasting and just plain better.. grow *space queen* and take her past 58 days. this strain is the most used and breeded with strain in the TGA selection of beans you can buy right now at various sites. this is probably my favorite smoke. there's a cherry pheno that is a real bulky candy type plant. It makes me almost see stars when I smoke a blunt to the face.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a bunch of subcool going...one spacebomb might be the giant cherry...she totally faked me out! she's twice the size of the others(males included!).


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 14, 2009)

I had this stuff in '94 called Planet Janet.
Hardcore visual hallucinations. Total trip. I went to sleep and woke up 8 hours later still high as a kite.
Nothing since then has even come close. A vaporized bag of Neville's Haze at cafe 420 in Amsterdam came the closest, but still very far away.


----------



## fly (Jun 15, 2009)

mouse said:


> the strongest and nicest skunk i have ever smoked was kali mist it blew my mind away i have never heard of anyone trying to grow it though its definately gonna be my next grow
> 
> ad


yep i have done a couple of times and it is the best i have ever done its soooooo nice im buying some more seeds next month


----------



## lrg (Jul 11, 2009)

gotta love opinions


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 17, 2009)

Arjons ultra haze 1/2/3 all realy strong 20.5 thc.These strains can compete with any cannabis that i have ever smoked i have smoked better tasteing but this shit will put you on your arse.The nevels haze is another good strong weed,No matter how many of you say hash is stronger it all depends on the plant it is taken of and consontrated.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 17, 2009)

What a load of shit if the weed you was smokeing was that strong there is no way that you could have carryed on smokeing it.2 pure joints last all day if the weed is the dogs bolloks.


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 18, 2009)

Nyc diesel for me


----------



## Dubsack (Aug 26, 2009)

LETS BAZE said:


> Nyc diesel for me


We had a crop of red/nyc diesel run rampant through here. its still highly regarded and well remembered by the group i brought it around....we had a white weed come through super super dense in '01...straight white...only name i ever got for its was "Dat Crack Weed" 1 and 2, in that order.lemme know if any chi-folk remember.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 26, 2009)

With there being 629 messages before this one I was not going to read the entire thread before asking the following question but what is the definition is being used in this thread for the "strongest strain known to man?"
&#12288;
A lover of a true pure sativa would not be impressed by the most potent indica and a super indica lover would not be impressed by the most potent sativa. 
&#12288;
So what is the accepted definition of the "most potent strain known to man" according to the thread starter? Is it the THC level alone or are other effects factored in?


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 26, 2009)

how come nobody mentioned LSD from Barney's Farm?


----------



## InsaneInTheBrain (Oct 10, 2009)

For me, it's Train Wreck.

On three different occasions with three different girls, it made them cry cause they were too high.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 2, 2009)

Title.......................


----------



## jamesrock (Dec 2, 2009)

Vapin Sour Diesel has been the best so far for me. I wouldnt know if its the strongest or not but so far its my favorite.


----------



## jlpounds2001 (Dec 5, 2009)

Im gonna go with the K2 plant which to me is the best smoke i have ever had and i tried White Widow and White Russian and the Rhino and the K2 to me was the best out of all of them, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## madtrapper (Dec 7, 2009)

THC is only part of the story different strains with similar THC levels will produce different highs the strongest pots I've smoked in modern times are god bud and inca spirit in the 1970s I smoked black african and thai that knocked my socks off and once I gave a hitch hiker a ride near Castlegar BC and he had some "homegrown" that forced us to pull over for a couple of hours until I could or even wanted to, drive again there is lots of good herb out there and sometimes if everything grows right you get truly great pot


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (Dec 7, 2009)

alaskan thunderfuck


----------



## Dr. VonDank (Dec 7, 2009)

UK29 hands down.


----------



## driftwoodg (Dec 7, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> how come nobody mentioned LSD from Barney's Farm?


 
I have some lsd from barney's. 
smoked some today with the construction crew next door . three of us, and we smoked half a joint. it's crazy high, and last about three to four hours..... one - two hits 

I made butter from the trimmings, and made a batch of brownies....
I have had one report of an out of body experience, a couple others just couldn't believe it was just herb in the brownies.

the smell is so unique.. floral and hashy. mmmmmm... so good.

lately iv'e been stuck on the super skunk I grew... it just never gets old.


----------



## begale (Dec 7, 2009)

blue widow did it for me,not that it was the highest thc but the taste was so damn good i just couldnt stop smokeing it till i ha d way to much.but i lost my only mothe r now i dont have any thing that has that good of taste.


----------



## benzboi (Dec 22, 2009)

Strongest Strains you can find at 420seeds they claim to have a strain Jedi with 41%THC somethign calleld euforia express with 37%thc and its $1500.00 for 10 seeds LOL Labyrinth Bud39%thc green crack go check it out 420seeds and click on worlds strongest and lok at oracle bud 45% thc or Pickle Bud it just says *THC level %: *EXTREMELY HIGHand its $3000.00 for 10 if this is true someone get some and breed them and share


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 22, 2009)

The best weed i've grown was measured by Health Canada @ 18%.. I've only had two batches tested however..


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 22, 2009)

benzboi said:


> Strongest Strains you can find at 420seeds they claim to have a strain Jedi with 41%THC somethign calleld euforia express with 37%thc and its $1500.00 for 10 seeds LOL Labyrinth Bud39%thc green crack go check it out 420seeds and click on worlds strongest and lok at oracle bud 45% thc or Pickle Bud it just says *THC level %: *EXTREMELY HIGHand its $3000.00 for 10 if this is true someone get some and breed them and share


I call b.s. on this seedbank. 41% thc my arse. I've smoked beautiful looking Jedi and it was decent, but not a knockout. 1500 and 3000 bucks for seeds is a farking joke. Rip Off Seeds is what they should be named.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 26, 2009)

well i have a goodfriend who has a mmj card and he always comes thru withsome serious skunk, but for me to judge what was better i would say og kush and a strain call lemon drop im leaning towards the lemondrop ( because it was grownindoors ) but that damn og kush was so nice i would have to have both nugs side by side to make a decession


----------



## tnice (Dec 26, 2009)

D.N.A L.A con is slpeey drunk weed, first u get hi ,thin u fill drunk,,,,,, then goodnite.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 26, 2009)

InsaneInTheBrain said:


> For me, it's Train Wreck.
> 
> On three different occasions with three different girls, it made them cry cause they were too high.


lol Guess you didn't get any nook that night huh?



madtrapper said:


> THC is only part of the story different strains with similar THC levels will produce different highs the strongest pots I've smoked in modern times are god bud and inca spirit in the 1970s I smoked black african and thai that knocked my socks off and once I gave a hitch hiker a ride near Castlegar BC and he had some "homegrown" that forced us to pull over for a couple of hours until I could or even wanted to, drive again there is lots of good herb out there and sometimes if everything grows right you get truly great pot


Gotta watch out for them hitchhikers man!


----------



## mixking420 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cant decide which is the strongest strain known to man but i love Kush and Nyc Deisel equally so headband has been my favorite high so far, The blend of master kush o.g kush and deisel is perfect....props to the breeder! whoever it is? hahaha


----------



## greenpeace31 (Dec 28, 2009)

theirs some weed that's been around here for years called AMISH CRACK AND ITS THE STRONGEST I HAVE EVER had!! it makes me sleep!!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 28, 2009)

I've heard the strongest known to planet earth are either Elephant bud or Upstate with up to 36%!

There is even a strain called Jedi 41 with a claimed percentage of 41%!

All these strains are advertised on www.bcseeds.com

Click 'Worlds Strongest' to check em out

Oops, I noticed Jedi 41 was already mentioned.. my bad


----------



## THE TARTAN TOKER (Dec 28, 2009)

pcscottie said:


> i dont know what your on about,, the best weed .. well thats CHEESE..
> 
> but not the fake stuff you get from seed companies .. you can not seed true cheese it is only avalible through cuttings and if your lucky enough to come across some ...enjoy....
> 
> blue cheese is very nice aswell


 
The seed co's can't get it but you can ????? best contact's in the world !!! LMAO !!!! where do the cutting's come from ?? A block if cheese !!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grassified (Dec 28, 2009)

CannaBoss said:


> maybe a little of both, try exhaling out your nose so that the THC is absorbed through your mucous membrane, I get torked when I do this.



NO WAY, does that really work? Anybody wanna verify this?!?!?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2010)

master kush str8 from cali..extreme body high..i usually fall alseep an hour after smoking..nice for when your sick..light...toke...cough...laugh alot and then pass the fuck out..i like getting shit done when i smoke..this shit puts me on my ass


----------



## uncalm (Mar 2, 2010)

Strongest I've had so far was some White Rhino when I was in college...kept asking my buddy if it was laced lol. I hear white russian is stronger..got a few seeds so I'll know in a few months.


----------



## rvrdennis (Apr 18, 2010)

in ohio we have deathstar and lemon g both are the shit and very strong, 20+% thc but i would say that deathstar is the best


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 22, 2010)

Strongest gear i've toked is Sogouda cheese pheno really smelly fruity taste and knockout stone very very nice just wish i'd taken a cut from her


----------



## koots (Jul 24, 2010)

I have smoked a lot of great bud over the years and i am sure i have forgotten more than i remember. These are my picks for the strongest strains i have enjoyed..
#1 White Widow
#2 Hempstar
#3 Sour Diesel


----------



## skunky33 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hash isn't 100% THC. most hash is about around 50% thc. Some strains are very resinous yet are low potency. I grew one freebie seed that had a lot of resin but was only listed at about 7% THC.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jul 25, 2010)

During my world travels, a couple stood out. LSD which I sampled at Amnesia blew me away, when I toured Australia and New Zealand a long time ago all they smoked was sativas, one called Tepuke Thunder made me cry from the pain of laughing so much, but the most enjoyable high I get is from AK-47 no matter where I'm at.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 25, 2010)

anything from the chemdog family.... chem, og kush, e.c.s.d, mass. super skunk
anything from bog especially... sourbubble bx3, bluemoon rocks, sour lifesavor, 
BUBBA KUSH, hands down fav. indica...

most potent sativa doms... ak47, super silver haze...


----------



## tamjam69 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a very strong and potent Snowwhite pheno from Nirvana  it even has a trippy effect which rocks, i re-vegd it and keeping a mother going and take clones.

Never gonna lose the pheno its very special


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 25, 2010)

dr grinspoon, super silver haze, LSD, and vanilla kush, all stand out.

and anything by BOG, tho his shit is hard to find.. lotsa imitators


----------



## green.budz (Jul 27, 2010)

salmon river . its a salmon strain originating in BC in the 70's not many people have seed or clones from this rare hippy weed but it nearly made me shart my pants ... the buds are very colorful strong tasty smoke and the nuggets had so many crystals on them i had to look closer to infact see tiny crystal villages with aboriginal crystal inhabitants . if you ever run into this strain a legitimate version of it BUY it then msg me with the details i want a clone !


----------



## raw225 (Jul 27, 2010)

JB_420 said:


> 80 gram blunt lol...I remember back a few years ago when i was a major chronic we had a blunt that we had to smoke off a telescope stand, and light it with a cutting torch i passed out before it was done though lol


lol, thats some funny shit


----------



## raw225 (Jul 27, 2010)

JB_420 said:


> I'd have to think back farther than sour diesel now that i've thought about it, i'd have to say the best bud i've smoked and got a really trippy high was durban poison


yea durban poison would be one of the best BUD i've smoked...
i smoked some LEMON HAZE...; that shit had me tripping! i was sooo highhhh i called my boy that i smoked with & said "wtf was in that shit" lmao my whole body was numb/heart beating fast as a bitch!! he said that happened to him the first time he smoked it... that shit was potent!!! i was making a pb&j sandwich got done & stuck the jelly in the cabinet, peanut butter in the ice box...lol dropped my damn milk

anyone ever done anything like that?? lmao


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jul 27, 2010)

Sour Diesel, undeniably.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 15, 2010)

Strongest thing i ever tried is a Jack Herer very hazey phenotype. Just VERY potent and up high compared to the other females in the packet of seeds.
Other than that Silver Haze is one of the best i tried - guess i have to try SUPER silver haze if that really is what it is ;O))


----------



## Drasil (Aug 19, 2010)

IAm5toned said:


> dr grinspoon, super silver haze, LSD, and vanilla kush, all stand out.
> 
> and anything by BOG, tho his shit is hard to find.. lotsa imitators


Grinspoon looks really interesting, had to pick up a few seeds, it's my new addition. I hear great things and I'm always looking to try unique stuff. 



green.budz said:


> salmon river . its a salmon strain originating in BC in the 70's not many people have seed or clones from this rare hippy weed but it nearly made me shart my pants ... the buds are very colorful strong tasty smoke and the nuggets had so many crystals on them i had to look closer to infact see tiny crystal villages with aboriginal crystal inhabitants . if you ever run into this strain a legitimate version of it BUY it then msg me with the details i want a clone !


Heh, the old obscure stuff is always cool bud. Real shame so many of the outstanding strains from back in the day are lost or extinct. Here's hoping you come across your beloved salmon river again in this life!



baaamalaaam said:


> Sour Diesel, undeniably.


ECSD is killer, other Sour Diesel I find to be weak. It tastes great, but there are more potent strains all around. Rez's Sour D is not so good imho.

Most potent strain I have in my garden hands down is Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck (T4)) by Reserva Privada. Consistantly gets me soaring high. So that's my vote!


----------



## stealthymurph (Sep 7, 2010)

the best bud ive smoked is maui waui


----------



## BluffinCali (Sep 20, 2010)

Years back an old friend of my uncle hooked me up with some light widow that at the time blew me away, its was N.lightsXW.Widow cross, not sure of the lights pheno that was used but it was amazing...honestly theres no real answer to the question but we all have our preferences


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 20, 2010)

For me some of the strongest buds have been Quaze (looks very much like Dr Grinspoon) Sogouda and headband from the bluebird coffee shop in the Dam very nice all of them.


----------



## gatekeeper777 (Oct 1, 2010)

it is a waste using that much per blunt,try half is much and u will get just as high


----------



## TITUS|pt (Oct 2, 2010)

the strongest high was with the superlemonhaze by greenhouseeds ..


----------



## Cissy (Oct 2, 2010)

TITUS|pt said:


> the strongest high was with the superlemonhaze by greenhouseeds ..


I would now have to agree with that. You have to have the right phenotype though.


----------



## someone else (Oct 2, 2010)

For me a tie between Trainwreck and Jack the Ripper. I'm talking half a glass hitter and *high *for 2 hours.


----------



## motorboater (Oct 2, 2010)

Black Kush

hands down. clone only, unfortunately


----------



## element317 (Oct 7, 2010)

i would have to say the strongest strain i've tried is a strain of skunk from vietnam that a friends father had brought back and grew for years in an indiana cornfield..this stuff was very green and powered crystals and very sticky. you couldn't even finish half of a joint without it dripping down your hand. the joint would get so wet you would have to wait for it to dry to smoke it again. you stayed high for at least 5 to 6 hours of laughing your a$$ off.


----------



## Fascist Botany enthusiast (Oct 9, 2010)

Once 20 years ago my brother stumbled across some 7ft plants next to a trail we used to ride our dirtbikes on. It was right there, not even hidden. We rode past it many times. Looked like it had been there several generations. That was hands down by far the highest I have ever been. I was walking down a hill, but I was so hypnotized I didn't know it and started freaking out because I suddenly realized I could not stop walking! My brother says "youre on a hill, dill rod" or something like that and WHAM! The world shifted and I was indeed on a hill! It was like tripping. clean, pure, massive world-shifting high. I remember some purple in it, thought that was odd, thats all. I have been trying to find something like that again, never even close. It's like that blonde in the Thunderbird in American Graffitti -- I flew off and never seen her again. Dang! So, I would ironically have to say that my favorite was some nondescript ditch weed we found! LOL


----------



## andrewgc420 (Oct 10, 2010)

well in got that and it is from BC Seeds , they came through absolutely Infinite Euphoria 53% 4-1 crystal to leaf oh shit crazy all day stone and best quality in apearence too i will share pics soon.


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 10, 2010)

Mr. Nice Medicine Man!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 10, 2010)

my mr nice ssh was some really trippy stuff.

I've also grown Medicine man, and it wasn't even close to some of the sativas I've grown.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 11, 2010)

andrewgc420 said:


> well in got that and it is from BC Seeds , they came through absolutely Infinite Euphoria 53% 4-1 crystal to leaf oh shit crazy all day stone and best quality in apearence too i will share pics soon.


 why is it always people with 4 posts that say this stuff?

anyone with more than 1000 posts ever make a post about this stuff?


----------



## redeyejediphx (Oct 11, 2010)

my neighbors white russian I'd have to say. I sat down with it and did some testing I normally smoke every day for roughly the past 6 years so I've got a little bit of tolerance built up. a tenth of a gram will get me considerably high for 1 hour. So then I tried .8 yea I'll never do that again I was almost unbearably stoned for 6 hours straight then 2 more hours of just really high. He has the best grow setup I've seen so far I tried growing it outdoors and me growing his clones pales in comparison to his buds I looked it up they are said to contain 22% but who knows


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 11, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> why is it always people with 4 posts that say this stuff?
> anyone with more than 1000 posts ever make a post about this stuff?


I'm assuming because those are the kinds of morons that get promised a bunch of free seeds from BC Sleazy Seeds if they plug their name here on rollitup. I almost got duped by those scumbags. I did my homework instead and came to realize that they probably don't even exist as an actual company. EVERYBODY, STAY AWAY FROM BC SEED SLEAZE!!!!! 



andrewgc420 said:


> well in got that and it is from BC Seeds , they came through absolutely Infinite Euphoria 53% 4-1 crystal to leaf oh shit crazy all day stone and best quality in apearence too i will share pics soon.


We'll be waiting patiently for those pictures along with the pics of the packaging from BC Seeds. This should be good


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> why is it always people with 4 posts that say this stuff?
> 
> anyone with more than 1000 posts ever make a post about this stuff?


I totally agree with you the guy is either full of shit or has been grossly misinformed infinite euphoria 53% my arse! The point that i would like to make though is just because someone has less than a certain number of posts does not mean they lack experience as you you have presumed, maybe one day the worlds goverments will see sense so we won't have to hide our gear and then we might be able to get it tested without fear of prosecution i for 1 would like to know what strength my Sogouda is coz that shit smashes every 1 that smokes her she's fucking mental.


----------



## meathook666 (Oct 12, 2010)

white russian i recently bought in copenhagen. super potent, nice balance of indica and sativa qualities. being heavyweight it's a creeper.


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 13, 2010)

3eyes said:


> I totally agree with you the guy is either full of shit or has been grossly misinformed infinite euphoria 53% my arse! The point that i would like to make though is just because someone has less than a certain number of posts does not mean they lack experience as you you have presumed, maybe one day the worlds goverments will see sense so we won't have to hide our gear and then we might be able to get it tested without fear of prosecution i for 1 would like to know what strength my Sogouda is coz that shit smashes every 1 that smokes her she's fucking mental.


 you misunderstand me. i did not presume he was inexperienced because of his post count. I assumed he was inexperienced because of his 100% backing of a company that not one reputable person on this forum would endorse (BC Seeds). His post count only furthered my reasoning and suspicion. i understand that a short post count doesn't mean inexperience just like a high post count doesn't mean they're a pro.


----------



## TigerHawk (Oct 14, 2010)

Why do I see a lot of ppl say they weren't pleased or impressed by AK47 smoke? Some ppl love it, others are willing to pass it by, sup with that? I never tried it so just wondering....


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> you misunderstand me. i did not presume he was inexperienced because of his post count. I assumed he was inexperienced because of his 100% backing of a company that not one reputable person on this forum would endorse (BC Seeds). His post count only furthered my reasoning and suspicion. i understand that a short post count doesn't mean inexperience just like a high post count doesn't mean they're a pro.


Your probably rite the guy is either a noob or very gullible to believe that 53% crap as for BC seeds i have no experience with them and doubt i will, i just wanted to make a point as my posts are under 100 i've still got 20+ years smoking and 5 years growing under my belt and still learning every day.


----------



## Gank (Oct 14, 2010)

Herijuana has 22% THC level. Check it out at Sannieseeds. Heard of people pulling it up and throwing it away because they say it was too strong.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 14, 2010)

Gank said:


> Herijuana has 22% THC level. Check it out at Sannieseeds. Heard of people pulling it up and throwing it away because they say it was too strong.



I am curious about something. If someone's plants were still growing, which appears to be the case since you said you; "heard of people pulling it up and throwing it away because they say it was too strong," how in the wide, wide world of sports did they know what the finished product would be like? Wouldn't it make sense to let the plants finish and properly dry and cure their crop and only then decide if they were macho, macho man enough to toke it? 

Possibly someone took an early sample and were floored, but even then it would not be logical for anyone to yank their unfinished plants and instead of allowing them to finish begin to grow some Ghetto Gold or Roadside Red that they might be able to handle. 

I have to believe that even if someone who grew Herijuana didn't pack the gear needed to enjoy it they must know someone who, unlike them, had grown a pair and then grew hair on them and would be able to handle potent pot. 

I have grown since 1972 and never, not so much as one single time, have I ever heard of anyone yanking out their plants and disposing of them because the smoke was too potent .... never. 

But then I never hung around with bubble-gummers either.


----------



## Gank (Oct 14, 2010)

Well your a fucking prick arnt you. They had some harvested and started a second but when they realized it was too strong they snatched them. And maybe they didn't want to give them away. I have no idea what they were thinking. But just because you have grown since 72 don't make you and authority, it just makes you older than dirt.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 14, 2010)

Gank said:


> Well your a fucking prick arnt you. They had some harvested and started a second but when they realized it was too strong they snatched them. And maybe they didn't want to give them away. I have no idea what they were thinking. But just because you have grown since 72 don't make you and authority, it just makes you older than dirt.


No, I am not a "prick." I am a pussy. Haven't you ever heard the old adage, "you are what you eat?" That makes me a pussy, not a "prick."

And you are right, having grown since 1972, and gotten high since 1968, does not make me an authority. But it does mean I am highly experienced. I have grown for more decades than most members have grown in number of years.

I always love it when some puppy comments on my age as if it is a terrible thing that I was young in the 60's and 70's. Frankly it had it's advantages. At least when I was young and had sex I didn't have to wrap myself in a tire like young people have to today.


----------



## Gank (Oct 14, 2010)

I am pushing 40 and been around myself. Not a pup still but try to live life like I am. LOL.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 14, 2010)

Gank said:


> Heard of people pulling it up and throwing it away because they say it was too strong.


Whoever told you that line of bullsh!t was completely jerking your prick. Talk about a marketing claim! It's similar to saying "I wanted to buy a fast car and when I found/bought it, it was just too fast so I returned it". 

Dude, the whole point of growing/smoking cannabis is to find that perfect pheno and when you find it, you certainly won't uproot it and throw it away. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to embarrass you for believing it, I'm just saying that the original person's claim was made for the sake of hype


----------



## Gank (Oct 14, 2010)

And I guess you know this for fact? You were there? There are some people that smoke that don't want/like the strongest there is. I have friends that won't smoke if I tell them it gives a couchlock high. Myself, I want the most potent dank around. And would never thow out plants because of being to strong. But hey I am sure there are some.


----------



## golddog (Oct 14, 2010)

TOO STRONG ! 

My Bubba Kush and Blue Dreams are about 10 weeks into flower. I took a cut and quick dried it. TOO STRONG. 

So I am going to pull them up and trash them, I've only got 3 months into them.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## 1gamma45 (Oct 14, 2010)

The strongest one is tyhe one that gets me high. Does this even have a point rly? clealry you can tell low mid highs but once your into the highs the super High times CC enter strains other then flavor and smell does it rly matter?


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 14, 2010)

Gank said:


> I am pushing 40 and been around myself. Not a pup still but try to live life like I am. LOL.


If pushing 40 means you are 39 years old, then I had only been getting high for three years when you were born. I guess I don't have you by as much as I believed I did. 

I apologize for the puppy comment.


----------



## ScubaSD (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubba Kush grown organic hydro, make your head feel like its going to pop, long, strong, heavy high. Looks like white widow SoCalGrown....


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 22, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> No, I am not a "prick." I am a pussy. Haven't you ever heard the old adage, "you are what you eat?" That makes me a pussy, not a "prick."
> 
> And you are right, having grown since 1972, and gotten high since 1968, does not make me an authority. But it does mean I am highly experienced. I have grown for more decades than most members have grown in number of years.
> 
> I always love it when some puppy comments on my age as if it is a terrible thing that I was young in the 60's and 70's. Frankly it had it's advantages. At least when I was young and had sex I didn't have to wrap myself in a tire like young people have to today.


also, that was the time when taking an airplane was actually a hell of a lot of fun. 
but i have to say that i think 50% thc is really a hard sell for me.




pics or it didnt happen rofl.


----------



## bentrane (Oct 22, 2010)

snow white is probably the best cannabis i've smoked... but then there's OG kush... Snow white... Jorges Diamond...


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 22, 2010)

i was trying to give this some thought and im not a scientist and i dont have a lab where i can test this but here are my picks based on exp:

for all around eff u up:




medical strains sour diesel
sensi seeds jack flash for a sativa
mr nice black widow for indica


----------



## green73 (Oct 25, 2010)

my personal favorite would b black domina very potent ....sour d comes close second tho...i just created black sage im hoping it will come close ....i can dream..lol


----------



## salsa123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well who knows. I still think Northern Lights got me the most wasted,hash stone, and mild hallucinogenic. Almost too much,


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 12, 2010)

The strongest I've smoked was Herojuana, a BC strain that has been tested between 25-27% THC. Can't say it was really enjoyable though, at those levels it takes on a completely different buzz. My staple strongest is Kali Mist (pre 2000) X Strawberry Fields(Kyle Kushman cut) that no one else on the planet other than a few friends will ever have the treat of smoking


----------



## surreyblueberrykush (Nov 12, 2010)

Sativa Hybridz said:


> Hash. Strongest, when you have 100% pure THC.
> 
> Nope, seriously, there are many very good strains of marijuana, but growing conditions affect the amount of THC dramatically. Even the worst strains can contain decent amounts if cared for well, and best varieties of marijuana can loose all of their potential THC if something goes wrong.


hash is no where near 100% THC the closest ur gonna get is budder at maybe 99%


----------



## surreyblueberrykush (Nov 12, 2010)

the strongest strain i have ever had the privilege of smoking was called "Kryptonite kush" i bought it at the 420 celebration/smoke out/open weed market - in Vancouver in 2010, the only bad thing was i only bought a couple grams, there were just soooo many strains to sample that day,Now im a veteran kush smoker so it takes an extremely good bud if i can still remember everything about it 7 months later. i think the cross was ( Green Crack x Purple Kush) and it was just lime green and white from the crystals on the outside. on the inside u started to get a couple of flecks of purple through-out the densely packed buds , the buzz was extremely strong and fast hitting , couch-lock but very talkative 
very sad to see that one go , the last of it was smoked in a blunt with purple haze and some incredible master kush - fr one of the RAREST blunts known to mankind


----------



## patrickstar (Dec 2, 2010)

Trainwreck a lovely smoke my m8 been growing it for 17yr or so n he got it spot on verry strrrrooooong


----------



## waynebuilt (Dec 2, 2010)

og Kush, sfv kush, chem dog og rascal og tahoe/sfv kush


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 7, 2010)

g-13 (i doubt it was real, but it was phenomenal!)
Pure Thai (probably the best one ever)
Real Blueberry 
Kahuna, outdoor grown in Cali, organic, summer of '09. A very well rounded smoke, well rounded high. 
Jack Herer, Sensi seeds version. 

I've had white rhino, white widow, Durban poison, etc, and i didnt put them on this list. They are all FANTASTIC, but nothing compares to that original Thai, and Sensi's Jack Herer. Oh, and i'm vaporizing Sour Diesel right now.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2010)

DNA's OG Kush is damn phenomenal!!!


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 8, 2010)

Im just about finished growing some Nirvana Bubbalicious & its the strongest stuff I've had. NOt sure if its the strain or the love & care I've put into growing it but 2 hits & Im alright.. Anymore & I get all paranoid & time seems to take on a WHOLE new meaning..


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 8, 2010)

carl.burnette said:


> Im just about finished growing some Nirvana Bubbalicious & its the strongest stuff I've had. NOt sure if its the strain or the love & care I've put into growing it but 2 hits & Im alright.. Anymore & I get all paranoid & time seems to take on a WHOLE new meaning..


You need two tokes?? I'm just kidding


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 8, 2010)

Usually its a 5-6 hit bowl for me with Norther Lights to get me in a nice relaxed place... The Bubbalicious is a totally different high though. 

Never had a 1 hit wonder though. This stuff is close. Its been about a week longer of ripening & another weekish until I can harvest so maybe I might have a 1 hit wonder once its dried & cured.


MAN I love growing my own stuff. I mean really.. Its a GREAT hobby, I grow GREAT stuff & its fun. Gotta do something about the smell next grow though..


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 9, 2010)

carl.burnette said:


> Its a GREAT hobby, I grow GREAT stuff & its fun. Gotta do something about the smell next grow though..


It is a great hobby for sure!! Here's a link to what I thought was a great tutorial for making your own carbon scrubber. If you're looking to buy one already made than disregard. If you like one-hit-wonders, try DNA's OG Kush. Fcuking ridiculous!!! And I had some seriously high expectations for that strain too!


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 10, 2010)

Where's the link?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 10, 2010)

TigerHawk said:


> Why do I see a lot of ppl say they weren't pleased or impressed by AK47 smoke? Some ppl love it, others are willing to pass it by, sup with that? I never tried it so just wondering....


Hmm I had an outdoor version and an indoor version. The outdoor bag appeal was low had a brownish tint and a woody subtle smell. I was blown away by it tho I liked the high and it was strong but the flavor was very subtle just like the smell. The indoor verion was completely different more bag appeal light green buds and frosty. It also had a good high but more completely different flavor and taste. I hear there is a cherry flavored pheno of AK-47 so maybe there is a wide range of phenotypes and some of them might lack bag appeal and flavor, I loved it tho I want to grow it sometime. 

Most potent strains I've smoked are purple indicas. As far as potent indicas go they have more enjoyable highs than most I've had but one drawback of it is it's hard to get out of bed the next day it wastes you. I've had a purple erkle cross grandaddy purple and an unknown dark purple indica all 3 were very strong.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 10, 2010)

carl.burnette said:


> Where's the link?


Oops! I wonder what may have caused me to forget?? Hmmm

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/construction/120203-diy-6in-carbon-scrubber-cbn.html

I followed these instructions and I've been using mine for a year and I've only replaced the activated carbon recently. Very effective way to keep odors in control so long as you have negative pressure within your grow room. It gets a bit messy making this filter but well worth the results


----------



## elNegro (Jan 31, 2011)

DeathStar.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 31, 2011)

Is that Diesel x Sensi Star? Who makes this strain? 
An older Sensi Star "cut" outta Portland, OR is legendary. Tastes/smells so damn good. Strong as hell.


----------



## longbeachOG (Jan 31, 2011)

Sour diesel x Sensi Star = BioDiesel


the strongest strainnn ive ever came by was dieselwalker OG


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 31, 2011)

elNegro said:


> DeathStar.


I heard that strain originated in Ohio.
Cali Connection is working on bringing a cross of it out as we speak, supposedly called Jedi Kush.


----------



## Mua Dib (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly, I really feel that there is no answer except....whatever you've never smoked. I remember some Hindu Kush about 15 yrs ago, that I thought was sooo damned good. though it was narcotic and Im a sativa guy usually. Thing is though, if i had that particular pheno after smoking it for a month or better, it would lose its luster largely. I attribute this to the unique cannabinoid profile of each strain. of which honestly guys we dont know much, theres a lot more than just THC-9 or THC-8 going on here. Also look at the fact that all these strains, are really originating from landraces, Im just trying to enlighten folks not to buy something for specifically refering to just the THC content, because it could just be a good pheno, or grown well, or made up.

All that said, currently, smoking a haze/white rhino hybrid (excellent haze male pheno) that my wife and I are loving, its something I'd like to stabilize in the future (its a neville haze maile to be specific). Its not a go to sleep bud.
Recently other than that, smoked a great ICE pheno, and actually over summer, a wonderful hollands hope(outdoor, taken at least a week early).
In my life though, I always find that variety is the spice of life, and its best to trade strains in and out. Happy growing Mua Dib


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 2, 2011)

Strongest strain I´ve ever smoked (and I´ve smoked a lot of strains) is hands down Diamond Haze. Unfortunately, when I tried to find seeds for it, I couldn´t. This was at a coffeeshop in Tilburg...so its probably the grower´s own cross. The taste and smell were not impressive, but the high was mind-blowing! In terms of potency, it can´t even be compared to anything else I´ve smoked.


----------



## tommy hilfiger (Feb 3, 2011)

UK CHEESE


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 3, 2011)

Mazzarr fucked me up !


----------



## Cory&Sam (Mar 12, 2011)

Drugs.Not.Hugs said:


> The strongest I ever had was some Sour Diesel. I stayed high 4 awhile, Good taste and very strong smell. All around the finest I smoked


haha i smoked some of that shit it was awesome smelled my house up for a week


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anything with Haze will kick you in the nuts. You smoke some, smoke some more, and don't think you're getting high, and then WAM! You realize you're higher than you have ever been in your entire life (maybe a little over the top, but close).


----------



## glooberry (Mar 13, 2011)

sounds like it was laced with other cambodian substances. weed does not knock you out (not like that, anyway!) haha soounded killah though. +rep for the cambodian experience tho! 


smokinsiggy said:


> Well it came to me some 30 yrs ago or better . The shit was called "Lambsbreath" believe it came from Cambodia. We paid $300 for an ounce of this shit it really looked like shit , black weed compressed together the size of a 25 pak of cigs. We used a Buck knife to skin it and smoke, swear to god watched my buddy hot knife the shit and hit the floor on the third hit, the knifes landed on his chest and let off a huge quaff of smoke and left him scarred quite good. LOL , never was able to buy it or even see it again. It got you sooo messed up it was scary.


----------



## Throwed (Mar 13, 2011)

Best I ever had was from a friend. (Deathstar X OG Kush X WW)


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

Lambsbreath is jamaican and was fermented in the stomach of a sheep.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

No... lmao. It's just a term they use down there for dank weed. There are some strains called lambs breath, but that isn't from them.


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

uhm yes I'm from s fl and moved quite a bit of jamaican weed.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you know what fermented means?


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes I do,do you know what happens to vegetation in a sheeps stomach?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 13, 2011)

I see I'm talking to one of "those guys" . Just so you know, you don't know.


----------



## Devilspawn (Mar 13, 2011)

White widow at the Church In amsterdam- I couldn't move out of my seat...and got lost going back to hotel for two hrs- Think groundhog day- circled the whole time eating schwarma


----------



## taint (Mar 13, 2011)

Just so you know I looked at yer grow.
I see yer one of those guys.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 13, 2011)

Yall are crazy the strongest and most Rarest weed is Asian Fantasy


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 13, 2011)

The best weed I have tried so far is Soma NYC Diesel.


----------



## Spoc (Mar 13, 2011)

I hear Legends Ultimate Indica packs a punch.


----------



## xebeche (Mar 13, 2011)

Golden Goat. One batch was apparently measured at >26% THC.

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/tested/products/?strain=&cannabinoid=THC&above_c=24&ratio=&above_r=&type=raw+plant+material&page=1&per_page=25

Here's a snippet from a smoke report (http://www.kindreviews.com/01/golden-goat/):

"_Effects:_ This strain exhibits heavy, potent Sativa effects that can be a little much for the anxiety-prone at times, with a racing heart, buzzing body, and near-frenzied thought patterns. For those who like racier Sativas, it will provide a wonderful creative and social boost, seemingly making it impossible to sit down at times. Its a strain that works best on a sunny day with friends rather than a night home alone. The Romulan element adds a quality pain reduction and muscle tension relief element that seems to kick in most strongly later in the duration, making the body more able to keep up with the brains demands."

"Near-frenzied thought patterns." I love it.


----------



## bucket dope (Mar 31, 2011)

mk ultra is running a tight race w/ o.g


----------



## cannabis pharmer (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd have to say BlackJack from Nirvana. I have had two harvests of this awesome strain and it had me blown  A pinner would keep my old lady and I toasted for a good 4+ hours.


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 8, 2011)

bucket dope said:


> mk ultra is running a tight race w/ o.g


MK Ultra doesn't come anywhere near OG


----------



## Ganymede (Apr 8, 2011)

Spoc said:


> I hear Legends Ultimate Indica packs a punch.


Very strong Indica feeling. It can turn you into a couch zombie, strongest? Not in my opinion but it is one of my favorite smokes and my most prized genetics in my possession.


----------



## GROspot (Jun 3, 2011)

Og is great for a stony feeling with some sativaness to it, but in my opinion it would have to be some kind of haze with a full psychadelic high that has no ceiling. Nevilles haze is a great example, very psychadelic and trippy with a nice body effect to it. check out our strain review site http://www.grostrain.com/strongest_marijuana_strain.html


----------



## Brimi (Jun 4, 2011)

The most potent i tried so far was my own Jack Herer pheno (the very very haze one) A very sativa high that impresses my friends every time. (nobody else want to grow it because it takes about 120 days to finish - well worth it)


----------



## fletchman (Jun 4, 2011)

I grew a Barneys farm LSD sativa pheno that would kick your ass, my patients asked me for less potent meds, lol!

I smoked it once, never again, I dont really like that tripped out freaky fucked up kinda feeling, guess Im gettin old. I still have a couple Z's of it to get rid of.


----------



## grokillaz (Jun 5, 2011)

Kona Gold all the way!


----------



## muthabudda (Jul 11, 2011)

I grow SOG and my Sharksbreath is 30-37% when tested, it is a DNA genetics "reserva privada" strain and has beat many strains (in Spain and the High Time cup) talked about here. This is pro grade bud and is hard to nute-burn Sharksbreath is the second best, IN MY OPINION "Tie Stick" is the worlds only 1 hitta quitta.


----------



## 3eyes (Jul 11, 2011)

muthabudda said:


> I grow SOG and my Sharksbreath is 30-37% when tested, it is a DNA genetics "reserva privada" strain and has beat many strains (in Spain and the High Time cup) talked about here. This is pro grade bud and is hard to nute-burn Sharksbreath is the second best, IN MY OPINION "Tie Stick" is the worlds only 1 hitta quitta.


I don't know where you sourced your info but i think somebody may be lying to you lol


----------



## leeevinnn (Aug 4, 2011)

http://budgenius.com

I have tried bubba kush, sour diesal, hash passion hash passion and bubba are best


----------



## yumbud (Aug 9, 2011)

sour d death star an dumpster an white widow best i ever smoked.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

Ahaha im going to be right for once! their is a type of Marijuana with 200-300% thc.. it has to be altered in a lab though I believe. name starts with a P ... i forgot.


----------



## allSmilez (Aug 9, 2011)

"Golden Goat. One batch was apparently measured at >26% THC."

Speaking of 26%, here is a youtube video with Subcool being interviewed. He holds up a jar of "Jack the Ripper" that had been curing for 9 months that he had tested at 26% THC with a lot of THC-V in it. The money shot is at 1:33...

[video=youtube;ho8Eu7Y_rNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho8Eu7Y_rNA[/video]


Edit: That jar wasn't 26%, a different JTR was tested. I was mistaken, that's still powerful shit though


----------



## T Ray (Aug 9, 2011)

Bruce Banner #3 is definitely up there.27% THC aint no joke. Check out these results from the lab 

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/test/1104216/

In just about every test piece from each dispensary done is 20% or more.

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/tested/products/?strain=Bruce+Banner&cannabinoid=&above_c=&ratio=&above_r=&type=&result=


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 9, 2011)

No body is talking about the new type of weed... it starts with a P.... forgot the name but its 200% stronger than regular weed... its Laboratory shyt.


----------



## little butch (Aug 9, 2011)

back in the day - about 40 yrs ago, was the original "Acupulco Gold" great stuff. However my favorite high ever was black primo hash. It was opiated as well. your feet never touched the ground. Big time floaty feel, and if you were driving over a speed bump it seemed like about a mile to the bottm of the bump.


----------



## LVTDY (Aug 9, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> No body is talking about the new type of weed... it starts with a P.... forgot the name but its 200% stronger than regular weed... its Laboratory shyt.


That's cause no one knows of it, or believes it haha. I'm curious to see it though, definitely.


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 9, 2011)

Read an article about some guy in australia thta was growing stuff that was 23%

he had some railroad cars he Buried and had welded together


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 9, 2011)

I hear Sannie Seeds Herijuana is hella strong..... I need to try it 

I'm sure someone already posted it..


----------



## mainebud (Aug 20, 2011)

kryptonite.period.the best.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 20, 2011)

*strongest strain... anything that gets you blown.. --grateful


----------



## gotkush? (Sep 26, 2011)

muthabudda said:


> I grow SOG and my Sharksbreath is 30-37% when tested, it is a DNA genetics "reserva privada" strain and has beat many strains (in Spain and the High Time cup) talked about here. This is pro grade bud and is hard to nute-burn Sharksbreath is the second best, IN MY OPINION "Tie Stick" is the worlds only 1 hitta quitta.


Whats SOG have to do with it?
Sour diesel gets my vote.


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 28, 2011)

did u guys know that THC is actually really bad for you! its cannaboil that is in MJ that actually gives us positive effects for us. the THC is what makes you unable to make decisions clearly and fucks with ur mental state, and if used frequently with High thc lvls 50-100% can and will cause scitzofrenia/sycosis. but chances of getting 50-100% thc from your MJ is rare, only way to get these high lvls is to make the MJ into liquid form extracting the THC, then inject it into your self. lol good luck trying to do that at home. lol. look on youtube these videos, good info. "magic weed........." is a documentery type video on the history of MJ very infomitive "should i smoke dope" is a reality type documentery on MJ both vids opened my eyes to the bigger picture! my summer garden pics ------------> LOOK


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 28, 2011)

those 3 small ones are topper clones off the bigger ones surrounded by the fence and those other taller plants ya'll like?


----------



## smokedogg69 (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone ever heard of green crack? that shit is strong. i have had some killer outdoor in 2007 fall. it was def a skunk strain. knocked me on my ass everytime i toked it. was outdoor but indoor quality. prob best stuff i ever had, and there was some seed in it too. grew a seed in a friends backyard. it needed 2 more weeks till harvest buddy was getting paroniod cause you could smell it from 2 blocks away lol, and it got over 12 ft. tall. it was premature but still heavy stone, not as heavy, but still nice. wish i had more seeds of that stuff!!!. those pics are of blueberry supposally


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly, I've grown 30+ strains and probably smoked close to 60+...

My top 3 ever (so far lol)

1. Barneys Farm LSD (the skunk pheno, wow!)
2. Sensi Seeds Jack Herer (wow!)
3. Bubblegum from marijuana-seeds.nl (holy cow!)


----------



## j4droopy (Sep 28, 2011)

The Legend of Tartukan Death Weed
tartukandeathweed.com/legend.html


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Sep 28, 2011)

Whoa look how long this thread got! Read some interesting stuff. Really nice pics too. The strongest strain known to man I don't think I can answer, but I'd recommend any strains from DJ Short, Alphakronik, Serious Seeds, G13, TGA Subcool, Mr Nice. These are my go to breeders. Serious Seeds White Russian is one of the most potent strains I've tried. 
G13's Sour AK really hits hard. TGA Seeds Chernobyl is ridiculously strong. From Mr Nice, the strain Medicine Man. 
My favorite DJ Short strain is True Blueberry and I like Alphakronik's Cheddarwurst.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 28, 2011)

has anyone heard about this new shit called JX13?? supposed to be the highest THC ever recorded!!! i haven't found any research on it yet, supposedly some article is in last months High Times about it. if anyone can find anything about it im dying to know.


----------



## vilify (Sep 28, 2011)

smokedogg69 said:


> did u guys know that THC is actually really bad for you! its cannaboil that is in MJ that actually gives us positive effects for us. the THC is what makes you unable to make decisions clearly and fucks with ur mental state, and if used frequently with High thc lvls 50-100% can and will cause scitzofrenia/sycosis. but chances of getting 50-100% thc from your MJ is rare, only way to get these high lvls is to make the MJ into liquid form extracting the THC, then inject it into your self. lol good luck trying to do that at home. lol. look on youtube these videos, good info. "magic weed........." is a documentery type video on the history of MJ very infomitive "should i smoke dope" is a reality type documentery on MJ both vids opened my eyes to the bigger picture! my summer garden pics ------------> LOOK


rofl. "should i smoke dope" is such a propaganda film. if you believe that shit you are an idiot.

THC is not bad for you. and does not CAUSE any mental disorder. It will bring out symptoms in people who have a mental predisposition.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

My two fav's

Chernobyl - TGA/Subcool Seeds "lime trainwreck"











Snowdawg BX aka Snowdawg 2 - Alphakronik "lemon-lime diesel fuel"


----------



## hyperducer (Sep 29, 2011)

1985Skunk#1x1980sNL#5 both Sensi strains, and similar, but far stronger than 91'chem


----------



## gooseman420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Casey jones is the strongest saliva I've ever smoked, white widow is definitely up there too


----------



## ford442 (Oct 16, 2011)

i read the other night about a NL#5 clocking in at around 39% !!! (world record)


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Oct 16, 2011)

Most potent strain i have smoked was a pheno of my own cross Blue yoshi, but i trained it and stressed it so i could get an ounce of resin rocks as i called them, kief encrusted nugs. you can do this with alot of strains.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Oct 16, 2011)

The strongest strain I ever had was a friends own strain, what he done with it was make some oil and had some skuff he compressed the weed dipped it in the oil and dusted it in the skuff. Wow this shit was real strong as the weed was compressed you could put more weight into your spliffs bowl etc. As you have the same weight but less mass of weed means you can put more in. This shit gave me couchlock seriously I couldnt move like i was paralysed for 5 hrs. I never had anything that done that to me. Nice thread


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Oct 18, 2011)

strongest i ever smoked: NIRVANA - Raspberry Cough i was laughing like a little kid off of one good round in the Volcano. im a very heavy smoker too.
strongest i ever grew: nirvana's chrystal and white castle both have an AMAZING display of crystals on them as well... even the stems of fan leaves are white with crystals. i can speak from experience of growing those two, i havent grown raspberry cough yet, only blackberry(black domino x raspberry cough). blackberry is very nice too just not as resin covered as chrystal or white castle. ive also had a few KILLER bagseed plants over the years, just covered in stinky, sticky resin, its a gamble with those tho.


----------



## Doorman82 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jack 47 Sweet Seeds - Jack Herer x AK47 wow


----------



## smokiemcbowl (Oct 18, 2011)

Shit im gunna have to say euphoria or rasberry kush. I just had rasberry kush for the first time like 4 days ago and have been smokin it since. Every single time it surprises the me lol and it SSSSTTTTIIINNNKKKSSS SOOOOOOOOO DAAAMMNNN GOOOD hahahaha. Im a fan of the deisles but this shit takes the cake. Super heavy kush taste with a hint of tart rasberrys that leaves u absolutly blasted. I feel like im at home watchin a movie when im walkin around town and shit. Half a joint and thats all u need for a good couple hrs.


----------



## benzi2191 (Oct 19, 2011)

well for me was some squidgy black dont know if many call it different im from england so was made from the buds and leaf of powerplant and was one of the best smokes i have ever had!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingsofstate (Nov 20, 2011)

First time I have smoked way back in highschool was the best weed I have ever had, never came close to it in the last 17 years of searching . I met this cool dude at work named Dax, I knew he smoked and so another buddy of mine and me asked him to hook us up. We Paid 80 for an eigth! Anyways it was time to head to Dax's house and smoke it, he had one rule since it was our first time we had to stay there, no prob. anyways he never said what it was, just kept calling it some KB from humbolt county.. This was the first time I ever smoked, the first time I have ever had some serious KB, and was introduced to the amazing humbolt county! Anyways was a true one hitter, but took several. man I tell you unbelievable high! We were totally couch locked but not sleepy at all. Very trippy stoned out of my mind off of one bowl. 
After that I never could smoke mexican schwag and have always tried to find bud like that shit. never came close. 
I gatta move to Humbolt county!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 20, 2011)

kingsofstate said:


> First time I have smoked way back in highschool was the best weed I have ever had, never came close to it in the last 17 years of searching . I met this cool dude at work named Dax, I knew he smoked and so another buddy of mine and me asked him to hook us up. We Paid 80 for an eigth! Anyways it was time to head to Dax's house and smoke it, he had one rule since it was our first time we had to stay there, no prob. anyways he never said what it was, just kept calling it some KB from humbolt county.. This was the first time I ever smoked, the first time I have ever had some serious KB, and was introduced to the amazing humbolt county! Anyways was a true one hitter, but took several. man I tell you unbelievable high! We were totally couch locked but not sleepy at all. Very trippy stoned out of my mind off of one bowl.
> After that I never could smoke mexican schwag and have always tried to find bud like that shit. never came close.
> I gatta move to Humbolt county!


We call that acquired tolerance, and Black African was probably the most potent strain known to man....genetics are long gone.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 21, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Black African was probably the most potent strain known to man....genetics are long gone.


That can't be true. I saw a bunch of Black Africans today at the mall.


----------



## ddimebag (Nov 22, 2011)

Northern Lights #5 x Haze is pretty strong...balanced high, and lasts for a long time...


----------



## ststepen420 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is truly a question that has no answer....plants are like people, every now and again you get a robert wadlow


----------



## SteveDave76 (Feb 10, 2012)

(herijuana, white russian, satori, sour diesel, some kush and most hazes)have been tested 25%-30% thc.


----------



## McSleaz (May 1, 2012)

GCGB: Green Crack x God Bud,One of the top strains in interior British Columbia(if your lucky enough to know a clone supplier who'll part with em,lol) Extremely Potent with the most intense kush smells I have seen.
This Green Crack Hybrid was developed in the Okanagen and only available to the connected for bout 5 yrs,It recently leaked ito the market and the secret is out.


----------



## 15yearsofbreeding (May 1, 2012)

silver widow and neville's widow are the strongest smoke ive ever came across


----------



## kerdiggz (May 9, 2012)

Some of the "Strongest Strains On Earth" as tested by High Times Magazine (May 2012 issue)... 

#1: OG Ghost Train Haze (Rare Dankness) - THC= 25.49%
#2: Chem Dog (GreenHouse)- THC= 24.72%
#7: Kosher Kush (DNA ) - THC= 22.68%
#9: Dr. Grinspoon (Barney's Farm) - THC= 21.87%
#13: Larry OG Kush (Cali Connection) - THC= 21.46

... this is not the complete list, just highlighted a few that would be easily obtainable through a seedbank! as the others on the list may prove difficult to obtain.
Happy Growing!


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

I've never seen that list but looking at it now, a couple things stand out to me.

GHS and CC is on there. From GHS is their bull shit Chem Dog, which just like their other strains have false lineages. Their Bubba Kush is supposedly bubblegum x kush, and this chem dog is og kush x sour diesel. I don't know everything about kushes or sour dees but I thought they were crosses or bagseed of chemdawg. And if those are the crosses they used that's not my issue, it's that they label them something which they are not. And I mentioned CC because Swerve is a dumb ass.

Dr. Grinspoon by Barneys... is that even weed? Look at the pic on attitude, it looks like a fake plant you'd buy at bed bath and beyond. Even the airiest of sativas I've seen do not look as ridiculous as whatever the fuck that shit is. 

I don't know anything about kosher kush or dna. I grew out Sour Diesel and OG 18 from RP and I didn't care for them.

My only question for Rare Dankness is how many packs will I have to pop to find a pheno like Scott submitted. I've seen some posts of people who have started the GTH crosses and got a lot of variation in phenos. I have two packs so I'm gonna find out for myself this year. So fuck that list.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

That black stuff was called Gunjii Black, DH Short said it was the most potent smoke hes ever had to date , made him quit on the joint which was "pinner" in his terms. he took seed back home but none of it grew right outside of Africa

Ask him, hel tell you


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (May 9, 2012)

I don't know guys......Death Star is rated at 26% with high CBD. It's grown close to me now, and I'm getting it quite a bit. It's utterly devastating. I've never seen anything like it.

I got some Querkel yesterday, and wow was that nice. Tasty, and powerful. The grower gets mad props.....


----------



## jamboss (May 9, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> We call that acquired tolerance, and Black African was probably the most potent strain known to man....genetics are long gone.


Im from another country but I know older folk who tell stories about African black, they all swear it was the bombest of bomb. I think that really says something, it's known worldwide and the timeline they speak of is over 10 years ago.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

i was wrong about the seeds comin back with him, my bad

_*Black Magic African
DJ Short

This herb is the strongest ever. Although I have only smoked the Black Magic a very limited number of times, and I've never had more than a joint of my own, I feel it needs mention. I did once get to see a bag of this herb that belonged to someone else. It looked like rotted, black leaf, some leaves intact but crumpled, plus a powdery black shake. It had no particular odor other than sweet spicy moldy hay, and rolled best into thin pinjoints.

The smoke was slightly harsh, but with a very deep, rich flavor. I also recall that it produced lots of white smoke. Anyhow, this stuff was dangerous! I often questioned if it was truly pure herb. I have, however, sampled the same product from different sources at different times, all with the same story.

It was equatorial Black African, the supposed herb of some tribe, Pygmy group, or another equally incredible origin! It was likely an indigenous Central African herb. One pinjoint between three or four people was more than adequate. This was truly the most devastating and consciously inebriating herb I have ever smoked.

I do not recall ever passing out or losing consciousness, but I did have to let go in order to come back . This stuff alone could cause one to reach 3.5 pluses on the Shulgin psychedelic rating scale!

I never was able to acquire seeds from the Black African, though I have tried. It is one of the few indigenous strains that I am interested in working with.*_


----------



## GaNjAmAn1000 (May 16, 2012)

Home grown strain Kronic kush you got to be sitting down when taking a hit guaranteed to make you black out even had wimps say it was laced pure Kronic kush!!!


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (May 16, 2012)

purple sour diesel or God Bud purple pheno for me.. Love the earthy taste and stone of the dense god bud and full purple nugs, The sour diesel was a 10 weeker that went fully purple, almost black and smelt of grapes until week 10.. then it smelled of rotten beef. The taste would be so strong I'd salivate and maybe gag in the morning. Hanging those bitches to dry would give my wife a headache for days!!!


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (May 16, 2012)

Dj Short has some good lines.. I was a huge Blue Moonshine fan for years.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (May 16, 2012)

I am a lucky guy who has 250 God Bud purple pheno seeds from Jordan of the islands. Yaaaay me


----------



## gordon1987 (May 17, 2012)

This months High Times says its OG Ghost Train Haze...25.49%


----------



## bullisok (Nov 25, 2012)

Seedism BLZ BUD >>> ( G13 x SliverHaze x Trainwreck ) Smacks you right in the face first hit... 10 min later you think it's letting off at this time I suggest looking for a chair the ride has just begun! LOL Killer... 

TGA Pandora's Box >>> ( Jack the Ripper x Space Queen ) Put a smile on... In the morning your JAW will be sore from smiling so much. Don't get into a laughing binge with your buddies because you won't be able to stop...


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 25, 2012)

No such thing.... there will always be a newer and stronger strain.


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 28, 2012)

masterkushner said:


> Give me Budder !!! I must have some !!!


 I would rather eat a cookie or a brownie than smoke it any day.


----------



## mrueeda (Nov 28, 2012)

Old AK47 version...legend..


----------



## teoborg (Dec 26, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> No such thing.... there will always be a newer and stronger strain.


Absolutely right, yesterday's strong strains are all kind of OG's & kushes, today's strains are all kind of alien technology and tomorrow's who knows? 
Cannabis evolution is a fact and that's a nice thing.


----------



## MaineWeed (Dec 26, 2012)

kingsofstate said:


> First time I have smoked way back in highschool was the best weed I have ever had, never came close to it in the last 17 years of searching . I met this cool dude at work named Dax, I knew he smoked and so another buddy of mine and me asked him to hook us up. We Paid 80 for an eigth! Anyways it was time to head to Dax's house and smoke it, he had one rule since it was our first time we had to stay there, no prob. anyways he never said what it was, just kept calling it some KB from humbolt county.. This was the first time I ever smoked, the first time I have ever had some serious KB, and was introduced to the amazing humbolt county! Anyways was a true one hitter, but took several. man I tell you unbelievable high! We were totally couch locked but not sleepy at all. Very trippy stoned out of my mind off of one bowl.
> After that I never could smoke mexican schwag and have always tried to find bud like that shit. never came close.
> I gatta move to Humbolt county!


KB=Kind Bud=any good seedless green bud


----------



## althor (Dec 26, 2012)

MaineWeed said:


> KB=Kind Bud=any good seedless green bud


 Yep, and if he could time travel and bring a bud back from his highschool days to compare to today's bud, he would find there isnt much difference. It would be just average on today's market. Nostalgia always makes things better than they really were.


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 26, 2012)

the strongest strain known is the white clone from chrome..period end of the story people who say herijuana,og kush of any kind or sour D it's bullshit..noone come close to the white in frostylness


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 26, 2012)

I have Krome's The White, it has more trichs than most strains do but it's far from the strongest smoke. My friend has a cut that puts out more trichs and is a lot stronger than Krome's The White. It's really hard to say what is the strongest because new stuff comes out all the time.


----------



## shaymuny (Dec 26, 2012)

Depends on what you are refering as the strongest also friend... do u think the highest THC numbers is the strongest or the best THC to CBD ratio or many other things... I have smoked really high THC strains that didnt hold a candle to a cannatonic that was much lower in THC but had a outstanding CBD count... and also these cannabinoids effect every individual differently so that is a hard question to answer properly... hope this shines a bit of light on the subject although i can only give my experience to what i have had.... A few of the hardest hitting strains i have had personally was a G13 (thats what he said it was but the G13 is a bit of a mystery strain n e how with many different strains taking the name) the cannatonic which was a GREAT medical starin and old school herijuana...


----------



## echlectica (Dec 27, 2012)

Potent? In what way? There are many diferent highs and several cannabinoids at play in what would be refered to as "potency". That said as far as high is concerned I would have to say Durban Poison is the most potent strain I've grown and or smoked. I've smoked other peoples Durban and it was even better than mine.


----------



## inluvwitbud (Dec 28, 2012)

JB_420 said:


> the fact every blunt was 15-20 grams lol until we ran out


I had a pound of some chronic that i dont know the name of, but we called it Kryptonite cause it would fuck superman himself up. I couldn't even smoke a gram joint without nearly comatosing myself so the stuff you had cant be any better than the street weed i got right here.


----------



## steveat (Jan 22, 2013)

Heard there was a strain called William's Wonder which is overall best. Also one called Endless Sky which apparently is not as good as it was before. Has anyone tried a strain actually called couchlock?

Anyway, the title of this post is too generic. It should be broken down a bit more like Strongest Trippy stone, Body Stone, Narcotic stone. either that or people got to get more descriptive as to the type of stone they had in order for them to list it as the strongest stone to them. Gives us readers a better idea when we go out shopping for seeds


----------



## medmanjoe (Jan 22, 2013)

chocolate thai, or white russian for me chocolate thai was strong and long lasting probably the longest high ive ever had and i have a high tolerance


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 22, 2013)

Nightmarecreature said:


> I have Krome's The White, it has more trichs than most strains do but it's far from the strongest smoke. My friend has a cut that puts out more trichs and is a lot stronger than Krome's The White. It's really hard to say what is the strongest because new stuff comes out all the time.


this is because the amount of trichs doesnt always tell the potency. you can have a plant covered in trichomes and it still depends on what is INSIDE of those trichs.

Because of that it is nearly impossible to flat out call one strain "the most potent". It really is more about a single phenotype being found that has the potency.

Example: This past run i did about 6 strains. out of them all the one with the strongest overall effect was Nirvana Venus Flytrap. that strain is NOT known for its high potency. in fact its advertized more as a commercial high yield strain.
I just happened to pop a seed that contained a valuable phenotype. it carries a very powerful smell, even in veg. The funny thing is it yields kinda crappy, and the quality is off the hook. 

so u cant just say one strain is more potent because of the hash ratio. but u can sure tell when a plant doesnt have hardly any resin that its not gonna be potent either as there isnt much of an area for there to be cannabinoids/thc/terpenes.

terpenes have alot to do with potency and effect as well. that venus flytrap pheno has very strong terpenes, i imagine it has something to do with it being so good.

EDIT: with that said here is a list of the strongest smokes ive ever had the pleasure of indulging in, by strain name of course.
Raspberry Cough (out of Tuscola County... hick-ville, farm land. 2011)
Super lemon haze(Genesee county compassion circa 2011, not greenhouse. big difference.)
Purple Haze(out of the Club scene in Detroit city 2006)
Larry OG kush(Flint's north side hoods, 2010)
Northern Lights(supposedly NL#5. North Flint area 2003)

The strongest overall smokes i grew personally:
Venus Flytrap (Fem seeds, bought in 2012 from Nirvana shop)
Chrystal (Fem seeds from nirvana 2011)
OG Kush (dinafem 2012)
Critical + (dinafem 2012)


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 22, 2013)

steveat said:


> Heard there was a strain called William's Wonder which is overall best. Also one called Endless Sky which apparently is not as good as it was before. Has anyone tried a strain actually called couchlock?
> 
> Anyway, the title of this post is too generic. It should be broken down a bit more like Strongest Trippy stone, Body Stone, Narcotic stone. either that or people got to get more descriptive as to the type of stone they had in order for them to list it as the strongest stone to them. Gives us readers a better idea when we go out shopping for seeds


IMO/IME when a certain strain/pheno of smoke gets you "that high" that its some of strongest you've smoked... it doesnt really make a huge difference wither or not its a sativa/indica/hybrid effect. 

in my years of smoking and growing ive noticed that typically the strongest strains usually arent purely indica or sativa anyways. ive been a huge fan of heavy indicas over the years, and even with that said i get typically go for the hybrids if i have a choice between the two. reason being: the hybrids are much more likely to be more potent. and most still lean one way or the other.

id say the biggest exception i can think of is pre98 bubba, or La affie/con. very very heavily indica, and very very potent.

I dont much care for nearly "pure" sativas, IMHO i feel you can get just as much headiness/tripy-ness/racey-ness out of a heavily sativa hybrid. such as the SLH i mentioned above. im sure some true sativa heads might disagree, but im just telling my own HONEST opinion based off of experience.

so honestly it doesnt matter one way or the other. Stong strains/phenos are strong regardless id say.


----------



## graab187 (Jan 22, 2013)

OG..........


----------



## thoumayest (Jan 23, 2013)

........nl*#7*


----------



## Jogro (Jan 23, 2013)

steveat said:


> Heard there was a strain called William's Wonder which is overall best.


See my grow report of same; link is in my signature below. 

I have no idea if this is the strongest strain of all time. . .and my guess is it probably isn't. . .BUT its definitely strong as hell, and if not the strongest strain I've ever tried, one of the strongest. 

One joint of this couchlocked two heavy smokers, and literally made a third pass out.


----------



## snakebit (Mar 15, 2013)

After researching heavy hitters around the world for 40 years or more I have come across a few breeds that are what I consider top of the line, period. Waikiki Queen (feminized) from AMS Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com., Amnesia Haze (feminized) from Marijuanaseeds.nl, these 2 are huge producers, sativa dominant (speedy up high) & smoke very mild & clean, if I could only grow 2 kinds I would make these the ones, also White widow, Ice, THC Bomb, & Neville's Haze are very good. I'm waiting patiently for the breeders to produce some 30+%. I think they will get there soon. The ones I mentioned go from 25% down to 20%. Happy Toking! Snakebite


----------



## New Age United (Mar 15, 2013)

I have smoked pounds and pounds and pounds, you build a tolerance and it seems that even the best weed won't really get you that baked, like when you first started smoking. But one time about 3 years ago we met this guy on the beach, my buddy knew him but I didn't, he gave us his watch to hold on to while we gave him $20 bucks to go get some bud in the city. He showed up about 4 hours later, he pulled out a single fatty and told us that if we weren't happy with this crazy expensive joint that we could keep the watch, he had this smile on his face like he knew that we were about to be blown away. What, $20 bucks for one joint, what is it, oh it's just some hydro he says. We smoked it and for 2 hours I could not stop laughing, I felt like I was floating on a cloud and I was in complete paradise, never had that buzz again. He told us it was Strawberry. marijuana-seeds-canada.com is the only site I've found that carries it and I'm gonna test this out as soon as I can afford an indoor set up. Seriously worth a try, if it's the same thing I smoked that day, I swear to God I'll never smoke another sativa again.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 16, 2013)

i noticed it said "man" is that singular or plural?

the strongest strain i know is the one i grow...


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 16, 2013)

cmon buddy what i said was actually funny.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 16, 2013)

do you like it in the butt? i bet you like it in the butt.


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 11, 2013)

mouse said:


> the strongest and nicest skunk i have ever smoked was kali mist it blew my mind away i have never heard of anyone trying to grow it though its definately gonna be my next grow
> 
> ad


I know a guy growing about 20 of the cali mist this year outdoor. Guy at the seed bank recommended it. I had never heard of it before. I'll let you know what I think and how it turned out closer to Oct


----------

